# Flashlights in TV shows and movies (Part 4)



## z_SecretStash

Part 3



I've always wanted a flashlight that performs the way Hollywood's flashlights work. They go investigate a dark basement and whip out a tiny key-chain light that has a beam as strong as the Bat-Signal. Obviously, this is in part due to movie-magic but as flashlight tech improves these High-output small profile lights are beginning to match Hollywood.



There have been several shows/films that have used lights in them that intrigued me. I'll just list a few here and let others comment on ones that they remember. It would also be nice if some more senior flashaholics could throw in on what they think the modern day equivalent to that light would be. (Also, this thread is not about if the movie/show itself is any good. )



Tron Legacy: Sam investigates the old arcade with a smaller-than-palm sized flashlight. When he sets it down on the computer at the end of the scene it is all black and about 1 in diameter and 2 in length. (The simplicity of the design makes me thing of some of the HDS pictures Ive seen on here.)



X-Files: Their flashlights were decades ahead of their time. I remember scenes where their handhelds rivaled helicopter searchlights.



Pandorum: Sci-Fi film wherein main character has an extremely small handheld light capable of a strong beam. When he holds the light it is so small that it is encapsulated by his hand as if the beam were merely coming out of his fist.


----------



## 4sevens

z_SecretStash said:


> Tron Legacy: Sam investigates the old arcade with a smaller-than-palm sized flashlight. When he sets it down on the computer at the end of the scene it is all black and about 1 in diameter and 2 in length.


It's a 4Sevens Quark 123 regular without clip


----------



## powerup93

No way 4Sevens....are you serious or are you joking?

I miss Hotlanta. I used to live there and feel that it would be a good city to live in again.


----------



## DarthBurger

The movie Sanctum was basically a feature-length advertisement for Petzl headlamps and climbing gear. Petzl pretty much made the same claim in their Tweet. :laughing:


----------



## Size15's

We should probably have a post with links to the previous parts of this mammoth thread for continuity...


----------



## Matrix0191

I was wondering If someone could identify this flashlight from a episode of fringe

Here are the images I snapped
http://imgur.com/a/25h0q


----------



## whoisvince

Matrix0191 said:


> I was wondering If someone could identify this flashlight from a episode of fringe
> 
> Here are the images I snapped
> http://imgur.com/a/25h0q


 
That's a Fenix TK-45, looks great on TV.


----------



## Monocrom

Size15's said:


> We should probably have a post with links to the previous parts of this mammoth thread for continuity...


 
An excellent idea:

Part 1 ~ http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?95026-Flashlights-in-TV-shows-and-movies

Part 2 ~ http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?14841-Flashlights-in-TV-shows-and-movies-(Part-2)

Part 3 ~ http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?201208-Flashlights-in-TV-shows-and-movies-(Part-3)


----------



## Monocrom

"Southern Fried Stings" - TV Show:

In a very recent episode, Jay uses a 3D Maglite to investigate possible prowlers in a development home belonging to a client. Turns out a couple of satanists were getting ready to conduct a ceremony. The girl whom they planned to use in the ceremony was a willing partcipant. The two guys tried to run. But Jay and his team caught them. Case closed.


----------



## utlgoa

One Flashlight you'll never see on Ghost Hunters is the Fenix TK35.......

Because it's to Dang Brite !!!!


----------



## onetrickpony

It's awesome that you brought up the x-files, it's the first show I thought of when I saw the title of this thread. While I agree with you for the most part, some of their lights were total dogs. I remember saying something like, "Aren't you glad that flashlights have improved so much since the 90's?" I expected a blank stare from my wife, but she said something to the effect of "No kidding, honey. Your flashlights are awesome and so bright and it really turns me on!"

Ok, maybe not that good, but she is definitely starting to come around.

In the first few seasons of the show, I think I remember them using a few incandescent mags, with the dim yellow/orange beam. Then they got the ones with the lens that kind of threads over the head of the light, causing the whole head to light up. I'd like to get one of those just for the cool factor. They had what I'm assuming must have been HID searchlights in the episode when they found that the underground cable run by the military had caused damage to the inner ear of several locals and animals. If they didn't head west at increasing rates of speed their ear would explode like a mini bomb and blow the side of their head out.

What an awesome show. Anyone know what the lights with the illuminating heads were?


----------



## pounder

anyone know what light this is in stargate universe? yellow with a cut away piece on the side of the bezel..

http://www.gateworld.net/news/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/sgu_213_wray.jpg

*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## Nyctophiliac

I recently re-acquainted myself with a film I used to love when I was a boy (Looooong time ago!). It is William Wyler's "How to Steal a Million" starring Peter O'Toole and Audrey Hepburn. I'm sure most of you reading over a certain age - maybe about forty? - will remember it for pretty much the same reasons. Basically Peter O'Toole plays a burglar enlisted by Art Forger's daughter, Hepburn (never lovelier IMHO), to steal back her Father's forged statue from the museum before the insurers get a chance to examine it and find out the forgery.

Lots of ingenuity ensues and has furnished me with a lifelong love of Flashlights and magnets (You have to see it ).

Here are some screen grabs.







The scene has them both locked in a cupboard at the museum. Very cramped, but this small black torch he produces from a pocket, stays on bright and white for a long time - drama time of hours. Certainly to my child mind, I had never seen something so small and bright like that. My dim orange bulbed torches that I had were very inferior in comparison.






You really shouldn't shine a bright light like that into a beautiful ladies face, Peter!






Sadly my adult eyes now see what my childish ones couldn't, and my logic also confirms my suspicions. I had never seen such a light because they didn't exist in those days. The light is clearly a metal tube with a bright bulb - probably a car headlamp bulb - made to look like an ordinary torch. you can even see the flex going down his arm.






Here's a better shot of the flex.

I'll bet the thing got very hot!!

Just like my Surefire 6P round body with Malkoff M61 - which it seriously resembles!

The film is wonderful in every literal sense of the word. Seek it out.


----------



## mvyrmnd

pounder said:


> anyone know what light this is in stargate universe? yellow with a cut away piece on the side of the bezel..
> http://www.gateworld.net/news/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/sgu_213_wray.jpg
> 
> *Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*




I spotted that the other night too... Thought it was a bit odd.


----------



## kelmo

onetrickpony said:


> ... Anyone know what the lights with the illuminating heads were?



I believe they were made by Tekna.

Welcome to CPF!


----------



## Monocrom

*Room 33 *(2009)

Numerous flashlights used by the young folks as they inspect the decaying hospital that they're stuck in. Recognizable among them are a black 3D Maglite, 4AAA Energizer double barrel flashlight with blue body and a larger version (C or D-cell) with silver body.


----------



## Toohotruk

I just saw the movie _Insidious,_ and at one point the guy goes downstairs to investigate some knocking, and he opens a drawer and pulls out an SF M6 Guardian. What I don't get, is why later on, he goes around turning on all the lights in the house looking for an intruder, instead of grabbing the M6. Then even later in the movie, he uses a kid's fluorescent lantern to see in the creepy darkness, when he knows he has SF awesomeness just sitting in a drawer by the front door. :shrug:


----------



## LEDninja

Movie 'Paul'.
2 Limey geeks saw an accident in front of them and decided to investigate.
The 'Men In Black' under the command of the not so mysterious lady boss used hand held flashlights when they got to the scene.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

I remember seeing the icon 2AA on the show call "Storage War". The most hated guy (Dave) was using it.


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "Burn Notice"

Episode ~ "Last Stand."

In the season finale, Fiona uses an old lantern (the kind designed to float) to navigate through the kitichen of the abandonded building with an injured Jesse.


----------



## shomie911

Last nights episode of House featured some Surefire G2 incans and Chase had a black flashlight that I couldn't identify.


----------



## OCD

shomie911 said:


> Last nights episode of House featured some Surefire G2 incans and Chase had a black flashlight that I couldn't identify.


 
I *think* chase may have had a Streamlight Scorpion LED. I noticed the Surefires too.


----------



## shomie911

OCD said:


> I *think* chase may have had a Streamlight Scorpion LED. I noticed the Surefires too.


 
Must've thought the yellow G2's weren't cool enough for him. :laughing: The flashlight looked a bit more streamlined than the Scorpion though, maybe it was his own EDC.


----------



## Roger999

Surefire G2 in the film "Battle for Haditha".


----------



## Monocrom

*War *(2007)

Jason Statham uses a shotgun at the very start of the film that is equipped with what appears to be a SureFire 618LF weapon-light.


----------



## Xacto

Monocrom said:


> *War *(2007)
> 
> Jason Statham uses a shotgun at the very start of the film that is equipped with what appears to be a SureFire 618LF weapon-light.



Funny thing is - that movie was on germany tv last night. Noticed the light too, but found the weapon lights / target projectors really funny.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Monocrom

It is a bit ironic that he kept the light turned off through much of the opening scene.


----------



## intel440

the april 11 House had 2 yellow in it........


----------



## Nyctophiliac

A good while ago I posted this picture from Doctor Who:






Riversong using a Fenix T1 in 1996 programme time.

Now this Saturday Doctor Who returns to our screens and in an advance publicity shot here's Riversong again using her trusty Fenix.






Although this time she's sprayed it white and she appears to be examining some gooey vacuum cleaner hoses. Yuck!

She really should upgrade her paraphanalia as soon as the BBC Wales Props department lets her!


----------



## Monocrom

*The Uninvited *(1944)

Leading man uses a modern (at that time) big hand-held flashlight to search for and quickly find the character, Stella.

The beam coming out of it, clearly a Hollywood trick since it would put a modern-day 3D Maglite to shame. The beamshot on a door in the scene right before he looks for Stella, confirms it. Movie looks to be an interesting ghostly mystery.


----------



## HooNz

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0406375/

^Zathura movie^ , just saw it on tv , i am not torch savvy so i can not tell you what it was and apologies if it is already listed..

'Where the Astronaut is looking in the fridge for something to eat scene'

Paul--'


----------



## redsox985

I, too, saw Insidious and got really exctied when I spotted the SF M6 that the father grabbed to investigate knocking. I mentioned to my girlfriend (I'm only 17 btw) that he was using a $400+ flashlight and she gave me that "you can't be serious this is a joke face". So I pulled out my phone and brought up the SF page to confirm it was indeed $425 and her jaw hit the floor. Sorry to anyone in there disturbed by my phone's light, but I had a point to prove.


----------



## shomie911

redsox985 said:


> I, too, saw Insidious and got really exctied when I spotted the SF M6 that the father grabbed to investigate knocking. I mentioned to my girlfriend (I'm only 17 btw) that he was using a $400+ flashlight and she gave me that "you can't be serious this is a joke face". So I pulled out my phone and brought up the SF page to confirm it was indeed $425 and her jaw hit the floor. Sorry to anyone in there disturbed by my phone's light, but I had a point to prove.


 
You have an admirably, sever case of flashaholism. :laughing:


----------



## Toohotruk

I got the same look from my friend when I saw that in the movie, and I told him how much an M6 costs.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Well the latest episode of Doctor Who just aired here in the UK and there were many many torches in it! Haven't sifted through them all yet, but here's one which ticks all the boxes as far as I'm concerned. This Lady does not exist in real life!






OK, it's still a Fenix T 10 painted white, but she's got it clipped to an Old West Gunbelt, and she's outlined by sunlight!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Not sure if that revolver exists in real life either. LOL.

Bill


----------



## red_hackle

Just been dragged to the cinema to watch "Fast Five" - the fifth installment in the "Fast & Furious" series. Apart from various weapon-mounted lights, I noted the rather prominent appearance of a Surefire G2 in a canalisation scene and a rather cool looking UV light used to examine a handprint on bikini bottoms...


----------



## hiluxxulih

I am so glad I bought my Surefire M6 before they enacted there pricing policy , I think I paid $275 for it new .


----------



## Mr_Black

The detectives on last nights episode of Law & Order: LA were using distinctive looking LAPD issued Pelican 7060 lights while inspecting a murder scene.


----------



## L.E.D. German

*What Flashlight is this?*

Hello,

i'm new in this Forum, i'm from Germany.

In a german TV Show one of the Characters has a very big Flashlight, see the Photo.

What Flashligt (Company and Model) is this?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Thank you for your Help.


----------



## jabe1

*Re: What Flashlight is this?*

Perhaps he is a very small person.


----------



## StandardBattery

*Re: What Flashlight is this?*

I don't really know, but it looks like some of the early handheld HID lights I saw in the past. Maybe ask in General Forum, I'm curious now too.


----------



## Norm

*Re: What Flashlight is this?*

Merged into Flashlights in TV shows and movies.
Looks Like a Chinese HID as suggested above.
Norm


----------



## think2x

*Re: What Flashlight is this?*

In the movie Fast Five it looks like an Inova X1 they are using while disassembling the GT40.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct

On last night's episode of House, "The Fix," they were using yellow flashlights.

Surefire G2 Nitrolon?


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

LEDAdd1ct said:


> On last night's episode of House, "The Fix," they were using yellow flashlights.
> 
> Surefire G2 Nitrolon?



That is exactly what they were! I usually do not watch that show, but I was talking on the phone with it on mute and you could see the lights from every angle. The view of the tailcaps and the grip pattern on the body leave no question in my mind that they were yellow G2s... I am not sure if they were LED or Incan, though.


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "CSI"

Episode ~ "Lost & Found."

An old-fashioned, two-tone, flashlight becomes the main piece of evidence in the disappearence of a father and his children.


----------



## mwb01

fresh eddie fresh said:


> The view of the tailcaps and the grip pattern on the body leave no question in my mind that they were yellow G2s.


 
They also used the same yellow G2s in the previous episode


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "The First 48"

Episode ~ "Out of the past."

Police investigate the brutal death of a man murdered in his own home, in front of his family. While initially checking out the crime scene, police and detectives use two flashlights. Only the MagCharger is easily indentifiable.


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "Doctor Who"

Episode ~ "Midnight."

In this 2008 episode, when the Doctor and the other passengers in the "train" get trapped in the tunnel during their sight-seeing tour, they pull out emergency flashlights. All quite blue in tint. All with cheap, flat, shoe-lace lanyards attached. The hostess has a plastic inca. lantern. (Its beam isn't blue.)


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Monocrom said:


> Series ~ "Doctor Who"
> 
> Episode ~ "Midnight."
> 
> In this 2008 episode, when the Doctor and the other passengers in the "train" get trapped in the tunnel during their sight-seeing tour, they pull out emergency flashlights. All quite blue in tint. All with cheap, flat, shoe-lace lanyards attached. The hostess has a plastic inca. lantern. (Its beam isn't blue.)



God, I'd forgotten about this episode - well creepy!

Here's some illustration to your comments.

A group shot showing the tints:







And one in close up:






Looks like a type that was common here in England in Camping shops like Millets and Blacks. Don't know the make - though it may be by Cybalite (Not Cyberman!!!!) I haven't seen the lantern before, but they are not a type of torch that has ever interested me. Pocketable or bust!


----------



## RedForest UK

The latest Doctor Who series has had loads of interesting lights in it, the Fenix T1 is the obvious one, but I'm sure there were a few other Fenixes in there too, what did that american agent have? I thought it looked like a high output incan by the colour of it..


----------



## Monocrom

Nyctophiliac said:


> God, I'd forgotten about this episode - well creepy!
> 
> Here's some illustration to your comments . . .


 
Thanks for the assist. 

One of the creepiest episodes of Doctor Who I've ever seen.


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "Filthy Cities"

Episode ~ "Revolutionary Paris."

When the host is investigating the catacombs of Paris, piled nearly 6-feet high with bones of the dead, he's using what might be a Sam's Club HID. It's clearly an HID in the same style.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Does anyone know what lights were used on the tv series Firefly? (I own it on blu-ray,but I'm not quite sure what lights were in use..) I thought they might be using Maxabeams.


----------



## EZO

Everybody favors 4D Maglite White Stars on the CBS TV series Chaos.

(7/28/11) Sorry folks but I've had to delete the image I originally posted here from my server because it got hot-linked by the Chaos CBS TV Show blog. (now defunct - 10/11) It seems every image they publish is hot-linked from another web site and they have a "contact us" link that goes nowhere.

I host all my own images to respect the hot-linking rules here at CPF so I don't take kindly to people hot-linking to images I post on CPF and it happens all the time. 
*
*


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "MonsterQuest"

Episode ~ "Giant Pythons in America."

A handful of different lights used in this episode. A two-man team uses what appear to be inexpensive headlamps while exploring an abandoned building. Another individual, in another part of America, uses the old standby; a 2AA inca. Mini-Maglite while checking for snakes deep in the sewers.


----------



## alfa

In the RED movie, when Moses opens the emergency arsenal, there are a pair of SF M6 on the table.


----------



## yliu

There's a Surefire G2 in HurtLocker.

In Tron: Legacy there MIGHT be a Surefire M6 in the beginning.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

AMD64Blondie said:


> Does anyone know what lights were used on the tv series Firefly? (I own it on blu-ray,but I'm not quite sure what lights were in use..) I thought they might be using Maxabeams.


 
Yep.

Episode 'Bushwhacked'






And in close






Sure looks like a maxabeam to me.


----------



## yliu

I'm pretty sure in Source Code, the guy (main character) broke in a door with a 2D or 3D silver Maglite.

I found a site with pics of the Surefire M6 and P6 in Hurt Locker: http://everyday-carry.com/post/469108754/the-hurt-locker-2008-sog-eod-powerlock-black


----------



## SlickSlabMcKnab

Here's some I found while watching The Unit and some House M.D.

I'm going to guess that most if not all are SF lights, I'm sure I saw a 6P in there somewhere too. I know that the yellow one in House is the G2 Nitrolon in yellow?


----------



## Monocrom

First pic, the one next to it, and the one below it = SureFire U2 model.

Third from the top = 6P.

One below that one = Looks like SureFire's weapon-mounted version of their M3 hand-held.

Third from the bottom = Not SureFire! PentagonLights weapon-light. Unsure of the model. SureFire basically sued the company out of existence. They didn't actually win the lawsuit. PentagonLights couldn't afford to stay in business after the judge granted SureFire's request for an injunction. Basically PL couldn't sell any of their lights until the suit was settled or decided. Their hand-helds weren't a match for SureFire's. But their weapon-lights were excellent. 

Second to last and last pics = SureFire G2.


----------



## SlickSlabMcKnab

sweet. thanks! learn something new everyday


----------



## Monocrom

Happy to help. :welcome:


----------



## Socue521

This is not be a movie nor a tv-show....its a video game...

Its called Alan Wake. In that game you have to fight shadow monsters at night in foggy woods. In that game, flashlights are you'r number one weapon. When you come across one of those monsters, you'll need to burn the darkness away, before you can kill them for good and you do that by shining your light on them. The game is also sponsered by Energizer, so you will see a Energizer 1aa e2 light, and alot of Energizer batteries. 

Its inspired by Twin peaks, x-files and Stephen king. If anyone owns a xbox 360, you should check the game out. 












http://www.google.dk/imgres?imgurl=...d=1t:429,r:2,s:0&tx=88&ty=39&biw=1680&bih=858 Here's a pic of the Energizer light from the game


----------



## herbicide

Here's a screenshot from BBC's Egypt's Lost Cities, showing Dr Zahi Hawass' torch.






I though it was a Quark Turbo on TV, but looking at it again on Iplayer, I think it has two flats on the body and fluting on the head.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Anyone see tonight's "The Shadow Line"? Detective Gabriel had a UV torch to see the markings on a police drugs cache sample - He seemed to twist it on and it had five 5mm UV led's in the front. My first thought was a Inova X5, but the close up shows a torch I am not familiar with, any ideas - here's the grabs:






And in close shot.


----------



## Roger999

"I Am Legend" Pentagon MD3R


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "The X-files"

Episode ~ "Fresh Bones."

The duo gets confronted by a soldier with a handgun and a traditional military angle-head flashlight after he catches them sneaking around the compound. Mullder has a large lantern in his hand. (Not the traditional kind. The type with a reflector that runs on a brick-shaped battery.) They show the soldier the trunk they found which contains the human remains of another soldier.


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "The Hunger"

Episode ~ "Footsteps."

A group of men chase a beautiful woman who is a man-eating monster (literally). The hunters may be just part of her imagination. But in the beginning of the show, they use hand-held spotlights to track her down. She escapes in a cab. Always moving from one country to the next, she meets a mysterious stranger who finally stops her.

This particular episode stands out for having the most potential for an excellent twist ending. Unfortunately, the twist ending turns out to be downright chessy. Few things worse than an excellent horror story ruined by a retarded ending. :thumbsdow


----------



## mwb01

Ah yes, Alan Wake. I remember thinking that if I could only get a 1xAA flashlight with that amount of spill and that insane laserbeam throw...


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: What Flashlight is this?*

Yep, you just hit on a pet peeve of mine...I too, really do hate it when a horror movie/TV show keeps you on the edge of your seat most of the story, only to completely fall apart in the last scene. And it seems to happen more often than not lately. I mean, it's a rare thing in the first place to even find anything decent these days, and when you do, they screw it up at the end. :shakehead


----------



## smokelaw1

*Re: What Flashlight is this?*

Falling Skies last night. One of the outlaw guys had that three-headed Fenix...is that the TK45? Seemed to be on low mode when it was on camera.


----------



## aimxplode

*Re: What Flashlight is this?*

Surefire M6 Guardian. It was used for about 5 seconds in the scary movie Insidious. A $400 light for 5 seconds!!!!!!











Edit: Just saw the previous posters that had also seen this, strong awareness!


----------



## ebow86

Monocrom said:


> Series ~ "The X-files"
> 
> Episode ~ "Fresh Bones."
> 
> The duo gets confronted by a soldier with a handgun and a traditional military angle-head flashlight after he catches them sneaking around the compound. Mullder has a large lantern in his hand. (Not the traditional kind. The type with a reflector that runs on a brick-shaped battery.) They show the soldier the trunk they found which contains the human remains of another soldier.



Are you talking about those huge HID lights with the nasty blue tint and the beam with the huge hole in the center? If so those lights have been featured in many episodes.


----------



## Napalm

*Re: What Flashlight is this?*



L.E.D. German said:


> Hello,
> 
> i'm new in this Forum, i'm from Germany.
> 
> In a german TV Show one of the Characters has a very big Flashlight, see the Photo.
> 
> What Flashligt (Company and Model) is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Thank you for your Help.



Looks like the medium TSA CST (Cavity Search Tool). You don't want to see the large.

Nap.


----------



## DimeRazorback

*Re: What Flashlight is this?*



aimxplode said:


> Surefire M6 Guardian. It was used for about 5 seconds in the scary movie Insidious. A $400 light for 5 seconds!!!!!!


 
At least they had good taste in the choice of the flashlight to use


----------



## Toohotruk

I was watching _Ghost Hunters International_ the other day, and they were in Paris down in some old limestone mines, and one of the guys (can't think of his name though), and I swear he was using an ROV Highbeam/Sportsman Extreme 2AA down there. I'm sure it was a rerun, but it's the first time I've seen it. They had a few other lights that I couldn't identify (and maybe a couple of MiniMags), but the head on those ROVs is pretty unmistakable. 

That's an excellent light BTW...using a lowly Lux III (or Lux I depending on whether it's a 1W or 3W), they're not the brightest, nor do they have the best tint, but they're tough as nails. I carry it for work, and it's probably my most used and abused flashlight.


----------



## Monocrom

ebow86 said:


> Are you talking about those huge HID lights with the nasty blue tint and the beam with the huge hole in the center? If so those lights have been featured in many episodes.


 
Nope, not those. Mulder's light was a cheap inca. that reached full (crappy) output the moment he hit the switch. Also, the reflector wasn't nearly big enough to be one of those.


----------



## Monocrom

*Warriors of Terra *(2006)

Edward Furlong's character tries to escape the research facility using a black 3D [email protected] to light the way. A couple of other lights are used in this horror movie as the characters try to escape from a girl with supernatural powers.


----------



## Monocrom

Series: NCIS

Episode: "Swan Song."

Agent Barrett and her team of newbies investigate what they think is a lead to finding Jonas Cobb, the Port-To-Port Killer. Actually it's a trap! But when they enter the building with guns drawn, each of them has a SureFire M4 in the other hand to light the way.


----------



## Siliconti

I have seen Surefire M4s in a couple episodes of NCIS.


----------



## PCS

Courtney Cox closely evaluating what I suspect is a Surefire 6P.


----------



## Monocrom

*The World Is Not Enough *(1999)

Bond uses a black 3D [email protected] to check the trunk of the car, with the dead body in it.


----------



## ebow86

Talk about needing a flashlight at the worst time, remember the part in "28 weeks later" where the 3 are going down that escalator in the pitch black and the womans using the NV scope on the rifle to navigate over the dead bodies? I remember clinching my 6P in my hand the first time I saw that. How dumb would a $200 flashlight be then to the average joe in that situation?


----------



## aimxplode

Monocrom said:


> *The World Is Not Enough *(1999)
> 
> Bond uses a black 3D [email protected] to check the trunk of the car, with the dead body in it.



Haha, did you watch the old Bond movies yesterday on SciFi channel too?


----------



## Melson

I know few have probably seen *Transformers Dark of the Moon* but be on the look out for one particular scene. 

Without giving too much away Shia's character confronts a "Health Services" guard. At one moment the guard drops a flashlight and I SWEAR it looks like a* Fenix TK30* but I need a second pair of flashaholic eyes


----------



## Monocrom

aimxplode said:


> Haha, did you watch the old Bond movies yesterday on SciFi channel too?


 
I have no clue what you're talking about. None at all.


----------



## Roger999

Battle: LA. Looks to be a mounted SF E2DL.


----------



## kelmo

In "Ninja Assasin" Micah uses a 6P.


----------



## PapaLumen

Bear Grylls the other night looking for scorpions with some UV torch (and finding loads). It had a normal led in it too, not sure what it was.


----------



## Kindle

Nyctophiliac said:


> Anyone see tonight's "The Shadow Line"? Detective Gabriel had a UV torch to see the markings on a police drugs cache sample - He seemed to twist it on and it had five 5mm UV led's in the front. My first thought was a Inova X5, but the close up shows a torch I am not familiar with, any ideas - here's the grabs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in close shot.



ASP Tungsten or ASP Triad baton light?


----------



## kwalker

Storage wars on A&E channel = Icon Rogue 2.


----------



## lightseeker2009

I watched an episode of CSI recently. Unfortunately it was not recorded so I could not rewind. I would love to know what light is used by them. It looks as if it had one big head and one smaller head. Looked very nice the split second I could see it.


----------



## ebow86

I was watching "The Descent Part 2" a few days ago, which was a huge letdown considering how much of a fan I was of the first. Anyway, after they were about a mile down into the cave one of the rescuers handed the woman back her 3D incandescent maglite and said to her something to the effect of "here's your light, this is your life". Meanwhile I'm thinking to myself, if thats so start saying your prayers sweetheart


----------



## aimxplode

Army guys using Surefire M4 Devastator in Transformers 3


----------



## Monocrom

*Licence to Kill *(1989)

Bond breaks into Felix's house to retrieve the computer disk hidden behind the picture frame. With the local police still parked outside, he uses a 2AA black [email protected] to silently check the info. contained on the disk; while in Felix's study.


----------



## picard

*what was the LED light that was used in Resident evil Afterlife ?*

what was the LED light that was used in Resident evil Afterlife ?

The light was used by actors to swim under the water.


----------



## Norm

*Re: what was the LED light that was used in Resident evil Afterlife ?*

Picard your thread has been merged with Flashlights in TV shows and movies (Part 4) - Norm


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: what was the LED light that was used in Resident evil Afterlife ?*



picard said:


> what was the LED light that was used in Resident evil Afterlife ?
> 
> The light was used by actors to swim under the water.


 
Ah, I covered this in Part 3.

No way to be 100% sure. But due to the looks of their flashlights, it's mostly LedLenser P14 or possibly P7 models.


----------



## ebow86

*Re: what was the LED light that was used in Resident evil Afterlife ?*

Can anyone identify the flashlights used the John Carpenters The Thing? They seem to be very bright for the time period, I suspect they maybe Kel-lites.


----------



## luceat lux vestra

*Re: what was the LED light that was used in Resident evil Afterlife ?*

In "National Treasure" they are investigating a eighteenth century ship with what looks like surefire m6


----------



## quad088

*Guess What Torchlights Were Used In The Latest Movie TransFormers - Dark Of The Moon*

I guessed could be Olight M31, M3x or Jeatbeam Mix used by military @ security check point


----------



## Norm

*Re: Guess What Torchlights Were Used In The Latest Movie TransFormers - Dark Of The M*

quad088 your thread has been merged with Flashlights in TV shows and movies (Part 4) - Norm


----------



## TyJo

z_SecretStash said:


> Tron Legacy: Sam investigates the old arcade with a smaller-than-palm sized flashlight. When he sets it down on the computer at the end of the scene it is all black and about 1 in diameter and 2 in length.





4sevens said:


> It's a 4Sevens Quark 123 regular without clip





powerup93 said:


> No way 4Sevens....are you serious or are you joking?


I haven't seen the movie but was the light a Quark or not?


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: What Flashlight is this?*

Damn! I remember reading that, but I forgot to watch for it when we watched that movie weekend before last.


----------



## yliu

Battle Los Angeles:

Surefire E2L? Or Lumamax? Form the brightness it looks rather like an E2L to me.


----------



## kosPap

24, season 8, epiusode 23







this is a Surefire M3 LED but the one by its side, with the humby switch bootie? An Inova?


----------



## gottawearshades

Anybody watching "Falling Skies"? It seems to basically be Battlestar Galactica without. . . . spaceships.

I only watched the pilot online, but there are plenty of flashlights on there (the aliens seem to mostly attack at night, which makes special effects easier). I saw several SF M6s, and Noah Wyle also was using some small black deal with a silver bezel. There was also what looked like Fenix's triple-barreled model.


----------



## kromanm

Leverage 4/01
"The Long Way Down Job"


----------



## CheepSteal

kosPap said:


> 24, season 8, epiusode 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a Surefire M3 LED but the one by its side, with the humby switch bootie? An Inova?


That turbo headed light looks more like a Streamlight Super Tac to me.


----------



## ebow86

Yes I'm fairly sure that a streamlight super tac as well, you beat me to it though.


----------



## kelmo

The other looks like a Coast LED Lenser P-7.


----------



## Monocrom

ebow86 said:


> Yes I'm fairly sure that a streamlight super tac as well, you beat me to it though.


 
+1

Looks too short to be a SureFire M3LT.


----------



## Roger999

yliu said:


> Battle Los Angeles:
> 
> Surefire E2L? Or Lumamax? Form the brightness it looks rather like an E2L to me.


 On the last page.



Roger999 said:


> Battle: LA. Looks to be a mounted SF E2DL.


----------



## Fenixtk

One of our local Aussie drama's titled "Rescue" often uses Fenix TK40's.


----------



## Pontiaker

What was the two 123 looking light also cipped on thier helmets? Usually next to the Petzl light. All the crap they carry around those caves in that movie and NO SPARES! Bunch of crap....Movie started out awesome to but also went to crap:~)


----------



## Toohotruk

I watched the movie "_I am Number Four" _last night, and at one point there was a guy poking around in an old steel plant with what I think is a Streamlight. It was a pretty good movie, and the main character has light emitting hands!


----------



## Satanta

*Name of a light I saw on here last week?*

Somewhere on the 'lights in movies' thread. I even went to look them up out of curiosity and now missremember and cannot seem to find the image on the thread to find the name.

Image showed some guy holding a single light but it had three distinct bulb housings on it so it looked as if he was holding three separate lights in one hand.

I remember the way the light operates, dependent upon the setting each of the three led emitters/head/whatevers lights up in succession but that's about it.

Thanks.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Name of a light I saw on here last week?*

Satanta I've moved your post here where I'm sure it will elicit more responses, there is no need for a separate thread. - Norm

Perhaps.


----------



## Satanta

*Re: Name of a light I saw on here last week?*

Thanks Norm and that looks like the one. 

BTW, I admin a BBS so you'll never get a "Why was XYZ done to my thread/post?!?!?!?!?! ~WAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!~" from me.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Monocrom said:


> +1
> 
> Looks too short to be a SureFire M3LT.



+1 on the Streamlight Super tac.

I do not think the other tubular object is a Coast or a SF M3LT either, I don't think it's a flashlight at all. 

I think it looks like a spotting monocular of the sports type - I can't get an exact match, but it has aspects of the Alpen 119 or the Humvee 10x20. To the OC, did they actually pic it up and turn it on, or was it just laying there as a bit of set dressing?


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Kindle said:


> ASP Tungsten or ASP Triad baton light?


 
Nice try, similar looking but the light in question was a multi LED UV examination light of some kind.

Still can't find it but I really like the design. 

Must be freely available in the UK to impoverished BBC props buyers so that narrows it down somewhat. And if that's the case it may have been knocking about a props store for years. 

Maybe it's a standard UK LEO type light - forensics etc.


----------



## Roy G Biv

Since I began reading the posts in CPF, I've been seeing flashlights everywhere! lol Recently, I began watching a new show on ABC called Combat Hospital. In the latest episode called Wrong Place at the Right Time, Doctor Rebecca Gordon was checking a wounded patient's eyes. The show can be watched on ABC's website. The scene where she is holding/using the light happens at 14 minutes 45 seconds into the show. Can someone ID the light? It has an orange tailcap switch.

I also spotted another light on a show on A&E called Storage Wars. Dave Hester is one of the main guys one the show that buys storage units. He's usually seen using a light that looks similar to a Streamlight Protac style flashlight. Does anyone know what light this is? Unfortunately, I don't know what the name of the episode is, but he seems to have it in quite a few episodes. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## GJcold

*Tomb raider legend flashlight*

Does anyone know a place to buy an personal light source like the one in tomb raider legend?
Merged into Flashlights in TV shows and movies - Norm


----------



## EZO

Well, you know you're a flashaholic when you are flipping through the channels one evening and you find yourself compelled to stop because you suddenly spy some flashlight beams and discover several "babes with flashlights". It turned out to be the big "alien encounter scene" from the 1997 film "Spice World" starring the musical group the Spice Girls. The film was so lame I could only bear to watch for a few minutes but couldn't help but notice they all seem to go for red Maglites, apparently 6 cell Ds and 2 AAs. A little product placement maybe? 









​ 



​


----------



## Napalm

Hmmm... looks like the stars of the day could use starting their own lines of flashlights.... which one would you buy, Kim Kardashian or Tiger Woods? Or maybe a bad *** 50 Cent one?

Nap.


----------



## redsox985

Has anyone seen the flashlight on the cover of the video game Battlefield Bad Company 2? I think it's a SF M952 Millenium. I couldn't find any high res photos online so I snapped a new of my own.


----------



## BIG45-70

*Dave on Storage Wars is using an ICON light.*

I just watched the second episode of the new season of Storage Wars and Dave "The Mogul" has a black 2 cell Icon light. Though it was pretty cool.


----------



## ebow86

*Re: Dave on Storage Wars is using an ICON light.*

(moving to flashlights in TV shows and movies thread)

Hey nice find! I kinda blew that show off at first then one day I figured I would sit down and catch an episode and it really suprised me, good show.


----------



## Norm

*Re: Dave on Storage Wars is using an ICON light.*

 Dave on Storage Wars is using an ICON light. Merged - Norm


----------



## redsox985

*Re: Dave on Storage Wars is using an ICON light.*

I'm going to have to put on Storage Wars now! Can anyone confirm the light on the Battlefield Bad Company 2 cover?


----------



## Size15's

*Re: Dave on Storage Wars is using an ICON light.*



redsox985 said:


> Can anyone confirm the light on the Battlefield Bad Company 2 cover?


 
Certainly looks like an M95 with XM TailCap and a BeamFilter. I can't make out the mount to confirm M951 or M952 though.


----------



## redsox985

*Re: Dave on Storage Wars is using an ICON light.*



Size15's said:


> Certainly looks like an M95 with XM TailCap and a BeamFilter. I can't make out the mount to confirm M951 or M952 though.



Neither can I, but I was looking at the ring before the tailcap and you can see how the dips in it are quite deep, whereas the M951 has only shallow cuts into that ring.


----------



## OCD

_-Changed the thread title back to the original.-_


----------



## yliu

Transformers 3

Surefire M4 Devastator in Chernobyl 
Surefire G2 or 6P mounted on a gun.


----------



## Satanta

Well I've been on a Stargate Atlantis marathon with the wifey out of town and saw something that interested me. The episode for me, is on Netflix so cannot get a screenshot and no matter the terms used I got nothing on Google so it's the flashaholics turn...

In season 5 ep 7 titled "Whispers" the SG team goes to a planet to look for some alien bug half-breeds and blah, blah, blah. These things emit a 'fog' which affects the lights on their P-90's as well as their radios so in the dark, foggy night they light up these extremely bright stick similar to calumens [[sp]]. I notice two of them snap and shake but these things give off a very bright white light. The handles at the bottom are sharp enough to stab into a log to act as an area light-like a tent stake with a light tube on it and a metal/plastic cap on the other end..


----------



## Toohotruk

I don't know if it's been mentioned earlier in this thread (threads), but I was watching an old rerun of the Dave Chappelle show last night, and they had a bit with him and Wayne Brady that was hilarious, and at one point they get pulled over by a cop, and the light he was shining in Dave's eyes, had to be a 3D Maglite...the unfocused beam with the huge hole in the middle sealed the deal as to what light it was.


----------



## jhc37013

Satanta said:


> Well I've been on a Stargate Atlantis marathon with the wifey out of town and saw something that interested me. The episode for me, is on Netflix so cannot get a screenshot and no matter the terms used I got nothing on Google so it's the flashaholics turn...
> 
> In season 5 ep 7 titled "Whispers" the SG team goes to a planet to look for some alien bug half-breeds and blah, blah, blah. These things emit a 'fog' which affects the lights on their P-90's as well as their radios so in the dark, foggy night they light up these extremely bright stick similar to calumens [[sp]]. I notice two of them snap and shake but these things give off a very bright white light. The handles at the bottom are sharp enough to stab into a log to act as an area light-like a tent stake with a light tube on it and a metal/plastic cap on the other end..



I remember that episode it was kind of creepy for a Stargate episode, I use to have that season on DVD but lent it out to a friend and I think he is having trouble finding it. I wouldn't mind seeing a freeze frame or clip of the part when they set the lights up.


----------



## brembo

Napalm said:


> Hmmm... looks like the stars of the day could use starting their own lines of flashlights.... which one would you buy, Kim Kardashian or Tiger Woods? Or maybe a bad *** 50 Cent one?
> 
> Nap.



50 Cent model, when turned on hits the operator in the face with a quick strobe, 9 times.


----------



## 276

Satanta said:


> Well I've been on a Stargate Atlantis marathon with the wifey out of town and saw something that interested me. The episode for me, is on Netflix so cannot get a screenshot and no matter the terms used I got nothing on Google so it's the flashaholics turn...
> 
> In season 5 ep 7 titled "Whispers" the SG team goes to a planet to look for some alien bug half-breeds and blah, blah, blah. These things emit a 'fog' which affects the lights on their P-90's as well as their radios so in the dark, foggy night they light up these extremely bright stick similar to calumens [[sp]]. I notice two of them snap and shake but these things give off a very bright white light. The handles at the bottom are sharp enough to stab into a log to act as an area light-like a tent stake with a light tube on it and a metal/plastic cap on the other end..


 

I asked about that a while back, they were kinda cool. there is a photo someone took i think in part 3 of this thread.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?201208-Flashlights-in-TV-shows-and-movies-(Part-3)/page4

Post 96 shows it


----------



## Satanta

276 said:


> I asked about that a while back, they were kinda cool. there is a photo someone took i think in part 3 of this thread.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...hlights-in-TV-shows-and-movies-(Part-3)/page4
> 
> Post 96 shows it



Sho' nuff. Even a screenshot but no answer. Bummer. One would think flashaholics would tear the net apart to find that 'one' light no one could identify just to be the 'one' t do it but I guess the really are no heroes any more.


----------



## jhc37013

Did anyone record Shark Week on Monday night on Discovery Channel? There was a brief seen where a Australian female was tagging sharks at night and I believe I seen here using a 4sevens light, it looked like a Quark 1XAA.

I'm not sure which episode is was but it was in one of the two new one's, either called "Rogue Sharks" or "Summer Of The Shark", I think it could have been the latter because they focus a lot on Australia in the Summer of The Shark episode but I'm not certain.


----------



## cistallus

Couldn't sleep last night, surfing TV in the wee hours, ran across a commercial for a baseball cap hat with built-in LED lights - 5 LEDs (5mm) pointing out from the brim of the cap, with (apparently) a fairly flat click switch under the brim on one side. Forget the brand name. It was a full 1 or 2 minute commercial. I've seen those kinds of caps mentioned occasionally on CPF (with varying amounts of LEDS) but I'd never seen a TV commercial for one. One aspect was a bit funny - they modified the images so it looked like there was a powerful beam projecting from the cap (i.e. you could see the beam itself - yeah, sure).


----------



## jhc37013

cistallus said:


> Couldn't sleep last night, surfing TV in the wee hours, ran across a commercial for a baseball cap hat with built-in LED lights - 5 LEDs (5mm) pointing out from the brim of the cap, with (apparently) a fairly flat click switch under the brim on one side. Forget the brand name. It was a full 1 or 2 minute commercial. I've seen those kinds of caps mentioned occasionally on CPF (with varying amounts of LEDS) but I'd never seen a TV commercial for one.* One aspect was a bit funny - they modified the images so it looked like there was a powerful beam projecting from the cap (i.e. you could see the beam itself - yeah, sure).*



LOL yes I seen them do that in a infomercial for a set of reading glasses with LEDS on each side of the frames. They made the beam affect look like a M6, like yeh I would want to read in the dark with that. ouch


----------



## kelmo

In "Death Tunnel" they were using 6Ps! It was your typical low budget bimbo slasher flick and the only thing that was scary was the acting! It is sad that I was captivated by a pretty face and a good flashlight...


----------



## ico

Dexter Season 5 - Episode 6 "Everything is Illumenated"

Do you know what Dexter is holding?





















Then a couple more from the other guys


----------



## summer

This is from the second episode of Hawaii Five-0... anyone know this light?


----------



## ebow86

summer said:


> This is from the second episode of Hawaii Five-0... anyone know this light?



That's a Surefire C2 Centurion, but I'm not sure about that engraving, seems like a Custom Job.


----------



## summer

ebow86 said:


> That's a Surefire C2 Centurion, but I'm not sure about that engraving, seems like a Custom Job.


Wow thanks! 

Yes, the engraving is a customized message done for the show.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

ico said:


> Dexter Season 5 - Episode 6 "Everything is Illumenated"
> 
> Do you know what Dexter is holding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a couple more from the other guys



From the angled flat between the bezel barrel and the battery barrel, shown in the three shots I have quoted, and also from the texturing around the bezel barrel you can see in the top two shots, I would guess these are ITP R01 lights.

It may be better for a film crew props man because they are:
a) Cheap
b) Single mode
c) Easily recharged by USB cable without disassembly
d) Throwy beam

I think reason a) might be the strongest point in any case.

I'm afraid I don't have one for pics, but I'm sure you can google it.


----------



## Roger999

ico said:


> Dexter Season 5 - Episode 6 "Everything is Illumenated"
> 
> Do you know what Dexter is holding?


 Looks like a Streamlight Scorpion (incan version) to me.

http://www.streamlight.com/images/products/scorpion_angle2_enlarged.jpg


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Roger999 said:


> Looks like a Streamlight Scorpion (incan version) to me.
> 
> http://www.streamlight.com/images/products/scorpion_angle2_enlarged.jpg




Sigh....

Yeah, that looks like the one too!

Good find!


----------



## jh333233

Most notable:
Maglite in Night in the museum  Both episodes


----------



## Fusion_m8

In 30 Days of Night, Josh Hartnett uses a Surefire M4, I can't find a clear picture of the light anywhere on the net...


----------



## jh333233

The flashlight in film usally give a bright column of ray, i guess its a "special effect" to fascinate the audience?
Ive been wondering whats the "hand held spot light" in jurassic park and titanic, those with a rectangular box as battery
HID or Incan? Wont be led cuz high power led wasnt invented before 2000


----------



## elgarak

jh333233 said:


> The flashlight in film usally give a bright column of ray, i guess its a "special effect" to fascinate the audience?
> Ive been wondering whats the "hand held spot light" in jurassic park and titanic, those with a rectangular box as battery
> HID or Incan? Wont be led cuz high power led wasnt invented before 2000


Depends on how you define "special". Most handheld lights from, oh, maybe 2000 are unmodified store-bought lights. Before that, usually modified to show up brighter. One popular mod was using a SF light inside a Maglight [sic]. Others were corded lights to a power outlet, either on the actors with hidden cables (used a lot on Star Trek TNG, for instance), or an out-of-frame spotlight that simulated the light (mostly in older films before 1980).

Things to keep in mind for movies and TV shows:

1) The sensitivity of a film camera is vastly different from human eyes or consumer digital cameras.
2) Lighting on a movie or TV set is vastly different from real-life lighting or what you think the lighting was as you see it in the finished film. But that's all usually on-set and in-camera. Usually, there was a LOT more light used than you think it was, and it was a lot more unevenly distributed than you think it was. Instead of the fairly high level of all-over, homogenous brightness we use in everyday life, production light is a low-level background filler light with more-or-less spotty, bright highlights on selected spots, with tons of filters to adjust tint.
3) Fog machines are used a LOT. 

NB: The boxy lights you mentioned were MaxaBeams. HID, or reasonably similar. MaxaBeam has special kits available for rental in the typical production areas like Los Angeles or Vancouver. Kits include filters to adjust the tint of the light.


----------



## tam17

jh333233 said:


> The flashlight in film usally give a bright column of ray, i guess its a "special effect" to fascinate the audience?


 
No way to achieve that in completely clear air. Movie folks must be intentionally adding some theatrical fog/smoke to the air in order to visualize the beam itself. Very humid air and natural fog can make the beam itself visible, too. You don't need extremely powerful flashlight then, just something with a tight beam.

Just my ponderings, of course 

Tam


----------



## gtjonathan

In one episode of Auction Hunters, they take a "gadget-cane" to a blade shop in Santa Monica and there is a whole wall of Surefire lights behind the shopkeeper


----------



## Acid87

gtjonathan said:


> In one episode of Auction Hunters, they take a "gadget-cane" to a blade shop in Santa Monica and there is a whole wall of Surefire lights behind the shopkeeper



Is auction hunters about storage lockers? We have a show over here called "storage wars" and they buy old lockers etc. History channel show.
Steven


----------



## kelmo

Fusion_m8 said:


> In 30 Days of Night, Josh Hartnett uses a Surefire M4, I can't find a clear picture of the light anywhere on the net...



And it had an awesome set of batteries in it!


----------



## ebow86

Probably mentioned before, but Ghost Ship is a great flashaholic movie, lots of surefire's in it, including some M4's and M6's.


----------



## gtjonathan

Acid87 said:


> Is auction hunters about storage lockers? We have a show over here called "storage wars" and they buy old lockers etc. History channel show.
> Steven


 
Yeah, it's basically the same thing. I like Auction Hunters better though because of more screen time on the appraisals rather than the bidding.


----------



## yliu

I think there are 3 Surefire M3LT in Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen (2) in the scene where they are inside the ton of the primes.

The ones mounted on weapons I couldn't identify.


----------



## yliu

[Double post]


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Stuck With Hackett"

Episode - " Hospital Of Horror."

In this episode on the Science channel, Hackett pulls apart a non-working, red, 2D flashlight (most likely an Everready model) to get components he needs to build a carbon lamp. He uses an old car-battery for power. The result is less than ideal or reliable. He then creates his own bulbs out of lab beakers. Those work better.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Storage Wars"

Episode - "Almost The Greatest Show on Earth."

Dave pulls out and uses what is clearly a black 2AA Icon Rogue at least a couple of times in this episode, to inspect the units up for sale.


----------



## CheepSteal

Anyone watch Death Valley? I think in ep3 the policewoman uses a SF M6 in the overturned blood van but it made a click noise when activated?!  Love the show though, I find it hilarious.

"The Uv gun"
"You mean the U.V. gun?"
"I know how to spell it!"


----------



## jh333233

One more, in the movie "Blade", forgot which episode, i think its first
the female main character fries a hump of meat(the fatty data manager) with Uv light, i think its a Maxa


----------



## Acid87

24 season five. Think it was 12 to 1am. The terrorists have Surefire M6's mounted to their weapons.


----------



## Size15's

Acid87 said:


> 24 season five. Think it was 12 to 1am. The terrorists have Surefire M6's mounted to their weapons.


Are you sure? I seriously doubt this so some screen-captures would be useful.
I've only once ever seen an M6 mounted on a firearm and that was using large diameter adjustable ring clamps.
The M500B is the dedicated forend WeaponLight equivalent of the M6.


----------



## Enzo

Actually there's a tv show on right now on Fox called Buried Treasure with the Keno twins that have the PBS show Antiques Roadshow.
They're always using different flashlights in each episode. I just noticed one of them had a 2D Maglite. I actally contacted the show weeks ago and suggested some cool lights they should use.


----------



## TyJo

Enzo said:


> Actually there's a tv show on right now on Fox called Buried Treasure with the Keno twins that have the PBS show Antiques Roadshow.
> They're always using different flashlights in each episode. I just noticed one of them had a 2D Maglite. I actally contacted the show weeks ago and suggested some cool lights they should use.


Nice! That would be cool to see some custom builders' lights or crazy stuff showing up on TV, instead of Maglites.


----------



## Tbone559

What type of light was used in the movie "Quarantine 2"?


----------



## Toohotruk

In the new series "Paranormal Witness" a cop looking at a crashed car is using a 6P...at least that's what it looked like to me, since it was only a quick glimpse.


----------



## jh333233

Acid87 said:


> 24 season five. Think it was 12 to 1am. The terrorists have Surefire M6's mounted to their weapons.


 Declaration: This is a joke.

Those terrorists are so rich to mount a $350 lights on their weapons...
Who sponsor them...........?
Broadcasting company does 

How were these M6s mounted?


----------



## Roger999

I'd think it was a M500 as well rather than a mounted M6.

http://www.surefire.com/surefire/content/images_inv/m/e/978/M500A_ghost_M4_large2_978.png


----------



## Acid87

jh333233 said:


> Declaration: This is a joke.
> 
> Those terrorists are so rich to mount a $350 lights on their weapons...
> Who sponsor them...........?
> Broadcasting company does
> 
> How were these M6s mounted?



looks like I was wrong. Sorry. Either way those terrorists are pretty kitted out.



Roger999 said:


> I'd think it was a M500 as well rather than a mounted M6.
> 
> http://www.surefire.com/surefire/content/images_inv/m/e/978/M500A_ghost_M4_large2_978.png



I may have been wrong. Never paid proper attention to weapon lights since in the UK they are useless. Sorry folks.


----------



## Napalm

Surefire:

http://www.businessinsider.com/new-york-times-political-cartoons-jobs-poverty-oil-2011-9#-5

Nap.


----------



## Acid87

Napalm said:


> Surefire:
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/new-york-times-political-cartoons-jobs-poverty-oil-2011-9#-5
> 
> Nap.



Confused....


----------



## jellydonut

Fringe is still on a flashlight binge! Season premiere last night. Dunham and Lee carrying LED lights, I'm unsure which ones.


----------



## yliu

127 Hours: the guy has a Petzl headlamp, probably a Tikka


----------



## SteveHJ

*Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*

Hello all -- anyone know which make and model of flashlight this is? Thanks! Steve


----------



## DM51

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*

Welcome to CPF, SteveHJ 

That's a MaxaBeam.

I'm merging this with an existing thread about flashlights used in TV and movies.


----------



## SteveHJ

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*

Thanks so much.


----------



## 276

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*



DM51 said:


> Welcome to CPF, SteveHJ
> 
> That's a MaxaBeam.
> 
> I'm merging this with an existing thread about flashlights used in TV and movies.



i love that photo of the maxabeam at 900 yards especially the fact that it was on low.


----------



## CheepSteal

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*

Can someone enlighten me as to what flashlight this is from Ghost Adventures?
Seems to have a shiny metallic head and a black (polymer?) body and a tailswitch.

Edit: I think I also saw two ribs that look like heat sinking around the bezel. I think this is similar to the Streamlight Scorpion LED which I've also seen them use I believe, but I can't explain the silver head.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*

That light looks a lot like the Lowes Task Force 2C model. The description fits as well. The black body is a black rubber sleeve.


----------



## JacobJones

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*

I can't be bothered to go through 7 pages to see if anyone has mentioned this yet so sorry if it's already been said.

Crew member carrying a maxabeam in James Camerons remake of Titanic. This is the worst torch related anachronism I've ever seen


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*



JacobJones said:


> I can't be bothered to go through 7 pages to see if anyone has mentioned this yet so sorry if it's already been said.
> 
> Crew member carrying a maxabeam in James Camerons remake of Titanic. This is the worst torch related anachronism I've ever seen



Seven pages? Try thousands of posts in 4 parts in seperate topics. LOL 

Yes, Titanic has been covered.


----------



## CheepSteal

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*



Monocrom said:


> That light looks a lot like the Lowes Task Force 2C model. The description fits as well. The black body is a black rubber sleeve.


Thanks for the reply, from what I searched up, that's a pretty darn close guess. I reviewed the video again and I think the entire end section of the light is black just like the Streamlight LED Scorpion. It also looks quite long, perhaps an AA light or 3 x CR123.


----------



## Mr_Black

I just spotted this in the second episode of the new show, "Person Of Interest." It looks like the hitman has a SureFire E1E in his mouth as he's doing some electronic eavesdropping to track down his target.


----------



## Acid87

Mr_Black said:


> I just spotted this in the second episode of the new show, "Person Of Interest." It looks like the hitman has a SureFire E1E in his mouth as he's doing some electronic eavesdropping to track down his target.



Or an E2E and no gag reflex.....


----------



## headers

Spotted in Space Truckers (1996) 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_Truckers

The dialogue reads:

- We need some light in here.

- I've got a flashlight.

- It ain't exactly made for space.

- It's made for reading under the blankets is it?

It is is course some chintzy plastic thing. The screenshot shows it:






Despite all the cheesiness the movie has a cool line:

Ok, I'm gonna run a proof of Fermat's last theorem in my head.
That takes between 8 and 17 seconds.


----------



## 276

Watching Terra Nova right now and just saw a Ledlenser X21


----------



## jh333233

Movie: The Rock
Nicolas has an old version surefire handgun light on his M1911, 2celled P60 host
And the strike team have gun barrel mounted incans on their M4s


----------



## Mr_Black

In Community (season 3, episode 2) Chang triumphantly wields his "first cop flashlight" (a 6D cell Maglite) in his new job as a campus security officer.






He add that he "can't wait to get some brains on this bad boy."


----------



## FRITZHID

altho i'm pretty sure this has been covered in a prior thread, i just wanted to point out the BFL's everyone is carrying in AVP, especially when they are all in the "sacrificial chamber" looking at the eggs when they pop up, i'm guessing those are HIDs by PeakBeam? sure look like 'em, as well as the smooth "flood to spot" movement using the electronic movement PB incorporates.


----------



## ico

*CPF'ers on Vanishing on 7th Street*

I was in bed last night when "Vanishing on 7th Street" was on HBO. Too bad I fell asleep as it started but I read its plot this morning.

Here's a short description of what the film is about. There was a blackout in the city at night and all the people vanished out of thin air. Those who were in the dark vanished. The ones who were still illuminated by something remained. The only ones who had a portable source of light remained. Electricity in the buildings were gone, cellphones not working so those who were holding a Flashlight/Headlamp/candle whatsoever survived the "vanishing." The rest goes on. Click Here for more info

So I guess if CPF'ers were the ones in this film, the ghosts/takers would be disappointed since CPF'ers can make the night look like day. :candle::naughty:


----------



## lapd.erik

That sounds pretty cool. I'll have to
Check it out.


----------



## OfficerSheepDog

*Re: CPF'ers on Vanishing on 7th Street*

haha when I watched it I was about to post about it aswell, anyways the movie was pretty ... boring... Still one of the only flashlight movies out there though, thats worthy of mention.


----------



## DM51

*Re: CPF'ers on Vanishing on 7th Street*

Merging this with the TV & Movies thread...


----------



## DisrupTer911

*Re: CPF'ers on Vanishing on 7th Street*

Terra Nova episode 2 the search team goes out with what looks like Fenix TK70s but the lens of the light has 5 or 7 small light points but has a lot of throw. Any ideas?


----------



## Acid87

DisrupTer911 said:


> Terra Nova episode 2 the search team goes out with what looks like Fenix TK70s but the lens of the light has 5 or 7 small light points but has a lot of throw. Any ideas?



Possibly LED lenser X21?


----------



## DisrupTer911

Definitely could be. Looks very very similar.


----------



## qip

*what light is in this show ...looks like the Stunner *

Terra Nova which is on right now , dvr in slow mo i captured this  

definitely not an off the shelf light , looks like the Electrolumens Stunner , even has heat sink ridges on head but might not see it on cam pic but i saw it on tv clearly (2nd to last pic)









Thread Merge - Norm


----------



## Monocrom

Someone mentioned seeing a LEDLenser light on that show. So . . . There's a good chance that's a LEDLenser X21 seven LED flashlight.

(Looks to be the right size as well.)


----------



## Acid87

Monocrom said:


> Someone mentioned seeing a LEDLenser light on that show. So . . . There's a good chance that's a LEDLenser X21 seven LED flashlight.
> 
> (Looks to be the right size as well.)



Thanks you. I didn't have to toot my own horn. Seeing a pic of the light I would think it was the X21.


----------



## Canopus

100% its the x21 in terra nova.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PhillyRube

alfa said:


> In the RED movie, when Moses opens the emergency arsenal, there are a pair of SF M6 on the table.



Just saw that the other night...Malkovitch was drooling over the Swedish K


----------



## Juan334

Breaking Bad Season 4 episode 7 at 39mins he picks up a flash light looks like it has 2 maybe more modes


----------



## Toohotruk

In the new movie _"The Thing" _you can see lots of Mags, a couple of what looks like Kel-Lites, or Streamlights, and those "Big Jim" sealed beam type lanterns that are mounted on top of a big battery. They also had several different more traditional style lanterns, both battery operated and liquid fuel type.


----------



## Monocrom

Toohotruk said:


> In the new movie _"The Thing" _you can see lots of Mags, a couple of what looks like Kel-Lites, or Streamlights, and those "Big Jim" sealed beam type lanterns that are mounted on top of a big battery. They also had several different more traditional style lanterns, both battery operated and liquid fuel type.



Makes sense. The re-make of "The Thing" is supposed to be a prequel to the original . . . which has the exact same title for some odd reason.


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*

Yep, it's supposed to be 1982, and shows what happened leading up to the 1982 film _"The Thing." _I was watching for newer lights, but all I noticed was period correct lighting.

The new movie isn't quite as good as it's '82 predecessor (which still holds up after all this time), but it's still pretty creepy, plenty gruesome, and worth watching.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

*Re: CPF'ers on Vanishing on 7th Street*



DisrupTer911 said:


> Terra Nova episode 2 the search team goes out with what looks like Fenix TK70s but the lens of the light has 5 or 7 small light points but has a lot of throw. Any ideas?


If you're in the USA, you can watch Episode 2 ("Instinct") here until Nov. 15 2011; the flashlights and vehicle lights are shown in the first 90 seconds. But what's up with those vehicle headlights? They appear to be incandescents or halogens. Halogens, made in 2140? I don't think so.


----------



## kelmo

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*



Toohotruk said:


> Yep, it's supposed to be 1982, and shows what happened leading up to the 1982 film _"The Thing." _I was watching for newer lights, but all I noticed was period correct lighting.
> 
> The new movie isn't quite as good as it's '82 predecessor (which still holds up after all this time), but it's still pretty creepy, plenty gruesome, and worth watching.


 
Kate used a battery powered lantern. I don't remember those types of light being around back them.

I agree the 82 version was better but this one was plenty creepy. I'm glad it didn't turn into a death by CGI flick. The ending was really good!


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*

Yeah, that was the only one I wasn't too sure about. 

They definitely did a good job with CGI...it wasn't too obvious, and was pretty intense. I wouldn't mind seeing it again.


----------



## headers

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*

In this season's Dr. Who there is something that looks like a SF C2 except for the bit behind the head. I cannot quite make out what it is, almost looks a little oveready-like? It is carried by River Song on her gunbelt. Can somebody identifiy it? I cropped this out of a frame from the 720 version of 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Impossible_Astronaut


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*

It's a Fenix T1 with a natural finish. 

I've seen a better quality version of the same pic.


----------



## robostudent5000

yliu said:


> 127 Hours: the guy has a Petzl headlamp, probably a Tikka



2002 vintage Tikka. found these posts about how the props guys got them from Petzl who got them from their Twitter followers. the power of Twitter.


----------



## robostudent5000

kromanm said:


> Leverage 4/01
> "The Long Way Down Job"



headlamp on the left is a Black Diamond Storm. headlamp on the right is a Black Diamond Spot.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*



Monocrom said:


> It's a Fenix T1 with a natural finish.
> 
> I've seen a better quality version of the same pic.



Actually, it's a Fenix T10 painted white and then weathered.

As in post 35 of this very thread (But my pic wasn't as good).


----------



## headers

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*



Nyctophiliac said:


> Actually, it's a Fenix T10 painted white and then weathered.
> 
> As in post 35 of this very thread (But my pic wasn't as good).



OK, sorry about being late to the party there. I searched the forum for various combinations of keywords before I posted but the search engine claimed that the words "dr" and "who" are too common to search on and returned no results. 


On an unrelated note, how much of a donation do I have to make in dollars or coding time to get a faster server or smarter index? So that I could have found mention of Dr Who on the forums.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*

Can't think of an intelligent way of searching for those two common words - maybe River Song would have worked?

Your screen cap was way better than mine anyway!

Sadly, the action figure of this character doesn't include the torch! never mind.


----------



## NOREAT

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*

In Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008), they have a Surefire M6 (for sure), as well as what looks like a M3 or M4 (maybe).


----------



## Quiksilver

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*



NOREAT said:


> In Journey to the Center of the Earth (2008), they have a Surefire M6 (for sure), as well as what looks like a M3 or M4 (maybe).



I saw a SureFire M6 Guardian (Hanna), SureFire C3 Centurion(main actor), and possibly a SureFire 6P or 9P (kid).

Plus whatever headlamps they had.


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "The Unit"

Episode ~ "Misled & Misguided."

In this 2008 episode, the team must find a way to neutralize what they have been led to believe is a recently created anthrax factory. They fly in with no real plan to infiltrate the compound . . . That is, until one of the team checks the PentagonLights weapon-light on his assault rifle. It's the inspiration that their leader needs to come up with a plan at the last minute.


----------



## Quiksilver

Terra Nova - S01E03

At the start, what looked like a LED Lenser X21:


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

I just caught that episode yesterday. But even after watching how they infiltrated, I didn't understand how the light gave the unit leader an idea. What did I miss?



Monocrom said:


> Series ~ "The Unit"
> 
> Episode ~ "Misled & Misguided."
> 
> In this 2008 episode, the team must find a way to neutralize what they have been led to believe is a recently created anthrax factory. They fly in with no real plan to infiltrate the compound . . . That is, until one of the team checks the PentagonLights weapon-light on his assault rifle. It's the inspiration that their leader needs to come up with a plan at the last minute.


----------



## Acid87

Quiksilver said:


> Terra Nova - S01E03
> 
> At the start, what looked like a LED Lenser X21:



Good spot it's on the previous page.


----------



## Monocrom

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> I just caught that episode yesterday. But even after watching how they infiltrated, I didn't understand how the light gave the unit leader an idea. What did I miss?



I watched the episode as well, and I'm not even sure.


----------



## Quiksilver

Yes, indeed the X21 seems to be the '2150A.D.' futuristic type light. 7LEDs are better than 1 right? 

I wonder, will LED Lenser still cover the warranty 85 million years ago? 

And, who do they have to maintain the lights? Who on Terra Nova makes D-cell batteries? 

Fun show to watch, but I don't like seeing how none of the citizens seem to get their hands dirty. Feels a little contrived without a 'working class' of people who actually do something useful besides doctors/police/military/fruit pickers.

I want some texture of people who dig ditches, clean out latrines, repair solar panels, replace vehicle tires, and who are covered in axle grease and wearing overalls. 

The show feels a little skin-deep and superficial in that regard. 

Still, they got me hooked with dinosaurs. I'll watch 45 minutes of garbage if I get to see a dinosaur eating things for 5 minutes.


----------



## Ajay

Quiksilver said:


> Terra Nova - S01E03
> 
> At the start, what looked like a LED Lenser X21:


 
I initially thought they were foxfury :http://www.foxfury.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=1&&page=2
but now I see from the amount of LEDs and shape that it does look more like the LED Lenser X21. Nice catch.



Quiksilver said:


> Yes, indeed the X21 seems to be the '2150A.D.' futuristic type light. 7LEDs are better than 1 right?
> 
> I wonder, will LED Lenser still cover the warranty 85 million years ago?
> 
> And, who do they have to maintain the lights? Who on Terra Nova makes D-cell batteries?
> 
> Fun show to watch, but I don't like seeing how none of the citizens seem to get their hands dirty. Feels a little contrived without a 'working class' of people who actually do something useful besides doctors/police/military/fruit pickers.
> 
> I want some texture of people who dig ditches, clean out latrines, repair solar panels, replace vehicle tires, and who are covered in axle grease and wearing overalls.
> 
> The show feels a little skin-deep and superficial in that regard.
> 
> Still, they got me hooked with dinosaurs. I'll watch 45 minutes of garbage if I get to see a dinosaur eating things for 5 minutes.



I couldn't agree more.
I hope it gets better but it might be a one season kind of show. I love it how they can shoot the crap out of a "slasher" and it just runs away without dying. Are they shooting pellets?

Anyway I will definitely be paying more attention to the lights from now on.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*



Nyctophiliac said:


> Sadly, the action figure of this character doesn't include the torch! never mind.



STOP PRESS!!!!

Just seen the new action figure of this character from Dr Who. It has the flashlight!

This must be a whole new area of obsession, what other action figures come with replica flashlights. Take a look:





Admittedly the facial likeness isn't too great and does Ms. Kingston no favours, but the torch decidedly looks like a t10 sprayed white!

I may have to get this even though I don't collect action figures. (I can always give it to my 8yr old son instead)

I'll post a close up if we get it.

PS - didn't the X-Files action figures have flashlights with Mulder and Scully??


----------



## elgarak

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*



Nyctophiliac said:


> STOP PRESS!!!!
> 
> Just seen the new action figure of this character from Dr Who. It has the flashlight!
> 
> This must be a whole new area of obsession, what other action figures come with replica flashlights. Take a look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admittedly the facial likeness isn't too great and does Ms. Kingston no favours, but the torch decidedly looks like a t10 sprayed white!
> 
> I may have to get this even though I don't collect action figures. (I can always give it to my 8yr old son instead)
> 
> I'll post a close up if we get it.
> 
> PS - didn't the X-Files action figures have flashlights with Mulder and Scully??



Yup .

Fox Mulder action figure with alien and flashlight (top right of the package). Strangely, the Scully-figures on this page have cell phones. All the Mulder ones have flashlights.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*



elgarak said:


> Yup .
> 
> Fox Mulder action figure with alien and flashlight (top right of the package). Strangely, the Scully-figures on this page have cell phones. All the Mulder ones have flashlights.



Ah yes, the humble cell phone - I guess they used them as much as the flashlights in the show - try to get a dramatic beam of light from them though...

Also, to many 'normal' people, the light from a cellphone is their only portable light source - I'm sure I have heard tales of people trapped by power cuts in tunnels using them to escape.


----------



## Quiksilver

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*



Nyctophiliac said:


> Ah yes, the humble cell phone - I guess they used them as much as the flashlights in the show - try to get a dramatic beam of light from them though...
> 
> Also, to many 'normal' people, the light from a cellphone is their only portable light source - I'm sure I have heard tales of people trapped by power cuts in tunnels using them to escape.



Whenever I head down to the ocean at night, there are people fishing from the river mouth/pier/beach. Most are using cell-phone light to see and bait hooks, tie lines and other fishing chores.

Actually it was only a few years ago (2008-2009) that I was first getting into preparedness. I remember downloading a 'Flashlight' app for my iPhone and being impressed at the light it put out. 

Times change fast.


----------



## AutoTech

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*



Quiksilver said:


> Yes, indeed the X21 seems to be the '2150A.D.' futuristic type light. 7LEDs are better than 1 right?
> 
> I wonder, will LED Lenser still cover the warranty 85 million years ago?
> 
> And, who do they have to maintain the lights? Who on Terra Nova makes D-cell batteries?
> 
> Fun show to watch, but I don't like seeing how none of the citizens seem to get their hands dirty. Feels a little contrived without a 'working class' of people who actually do something useful besides doctors/police/military/fruit pickers.
> 
> I want some texture of people who dig ditches, clean out latrines, repair solar panels, replace vehicle tires, and who are covered in axle grease and wearing overalls.
> 
> The show feels a little skin-deep and superficial in that regard.
> 
> Still, they got me hooked with dinosaurs. I'll watch 45 minutes of garbage if I get to see a dinosaur eating things for 5 minutes.


 


Nyctophiliac said:


> STOP PRESS!!!!
> 
> Just seen the new action figure of this character from Dr Who. It has the flashlight!
> 
> This must be a whole new area of obsession, what other action figures come with replica flashlights. Take a look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admittedly the facial likeness isn't too great and does Ms. Kingston no favours, but the torch decidedly looks like a t10 sprayed white!
> 
> I may have to get this even though I don't collect action figures. (I can always give it to my 8yr old son instead)
> 
> I'll post a close up if we get it.
> 
> PS - didn't the X-Files action figures have flashlights with Mulder and Scully??



Hope it's a warm tint! Wonder if it'll take a p60 drop in, someone measured the draw at the tailcap yet?


----------



## Nyctophiliac

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*



AutoTech said:


> Hope it's a warm tint! Wonder if it'll take a p60 drop in, someone measured the draw at the tailcap yet?



I'm not even sure it comes off her belt - it may be her compulsory EDC!

Still, decent runtimes though.


----------



## Roger999

Ajay said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> I hope it gets better but it might be a one season kind of show. I love it how they can shoot the crap out of a "slasher" and it just runs away without dying. Are they shooting pellets?
> 
> Anyway I will definitely be paying more attention to the lights from now on.


You'd think they'd be mounting a TOW ATGM or something big onto their vehicles, but instead they have something that makes laser gun sounds, muzzle flash and takes 5minutes to knock down a dinosaur (which gets back up 5secs later).


----------



## DisrupTer911

They shoot some kind of sound wave projectiles....useless when the sixers appear to have true firearms


----------



## Size15's

Let's keep on topic - flashlights people. It's why we're here


----------



## Acid87

Size15's said:


> Let's keep on topic - flashlights people. It's why we're here



I agree because I'm totally lost. 

In season 6 of 24 Tom Lennox is beaten over the head with a 2D [email protected] You can tell its rubber though.


----------



## ericjohn

*Flashlights used in the Movie Titanic*

My wife's favorite movie is Titanic. I've watched it with her several times. In the scene after the ship sank, and they are all on life boats, I notice that the security guards have flashlights. The flashlights look like they would be made of something other than metal, except for the ends and they also had that "walleye" lens. So what I did was I went to the Flashlight Museum's website and looked up all the flashlights that they have from 1912. I came across this one:

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Eveready-Flashlight-2612-3-Cell-Vulcanite-with-Walleye-Lens-3D-1912

The Eveready 2612.

I realize they more than likely did not have actual flashlights from 1912, but probably had them custom made for the movie. I wonder if this was the model the ones in the movie are based off of.

The old flashlights in the movie were not the only things that caught my attention, I also enjoyed seeing Jack Dawson's (Leonardo DiCaprio) pocket knife, that he uses to sharpen his drawing tools. It can be seen in the beginning when they are gambling for tickets to go on Titanic, and when Jack is about to draw Rose (Kate Winslet) naked.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Flashlights used in the Movie Titanic*

How about the larger lights used by the stewards in the 'cargo hold / car' scene? I'm not an expert, but I'm thinking that those were Maxabeams set to a wide beam?

At any rate, we have an existing thread on this topic, *Flashlights in TV shows and movies (Part 4)*, so I'm going to merge your thread with it.

Regards,


----------



## white_feather

I watched a movie called 'The Shortcut'. It had a cool flashlight in it with a strike bezel.


----------



## ericjohn

@ kestrel:

thank you for pointing that out I forgot about that scene. It is when they had just became intimate in the car, but then left. The windows were still fogged up. They had these bright lanterns. There must have been some special effects with the camera, because the lights look as if they would be LED. LED's didn't come out until 1999 though, and I have seen this special effect done in other movies prior to 1999. I saw in another discussion on this forum, how cameras pick up flashlight brightness better than the human eye. it was about how maglites appeared very bright in old episodes of cops, where i read this. i wonder how those replicas of old flashlights were wired and what kind of bulbs they used. i know in the original flashlights there were PR bulbs either vacuum or argon filled. 

i remember krypton was a really big thing in the 1990's and xenon was big in the 2000's as far as incandescents were.


----------



## Helmut.G

They are definitely using maxabeams in the car scene, like kestrel said.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Name of a light I saw on here last week?*

*Mimic 2 *(2001)

Near the end of the opening scene, the older NYPD detective uses a black 3D [email protected] to illuminate the mutilated body.

(On a side note: This was one of the last films to feature a shot of the twin towers.)


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*

Series ~ "Law & Order: Special Victims Unit"

Episode ~ "911."

At the end of this creepy episode, Olivia and the other detectives search for a little girl buried alive in an empty lot. The detectives are using SureFire M4 flashlights. This episode has a happy ending.


----------



## Acid87

Monocrom said:


> Series ~ Law & Order: Special Victims Unit"
> 
> Episode ~ "911."
> 
> At the end of this creepy episode, Olivia and the other detectives search for a little girl buried alive in an empty lot. The detectives are using SureFire M4 flashlights. THIS EPISODE HAS A HAPPY ENDING.



Do they upgrade to SureFire M6s lights!


----------



## Monocrom

Acid87 said:


> Do they upgrade to SureFire M6s lights!



Don't know.

The Law & Order series don't emphasize flashlight use.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*



Monocrom said:


> [...] The detectives are using SureFire M4 flashlights. This episode has a happy ending.


The happiest ending that I can imagine is that SureFire decides not not discontinue their modular incandescent line.

Wait a minute ...

What thread was I in again ... ?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*



Kestrel said:


> Wait a minute ...
> 
> What thread was I in again ... ?



Seen any good movies, lately?


----------



## monstha

Please, help me find this flashlight. 'Tron Legacy: Sam investigates the old arcade with a smaller-than-palm sized flashlight. When he sets it down on the computer at the end of the scene it is all black and about 1 in diameter and 2 in length. (The simplicity of the design makes me thing of some of the HDS pictures Ive seen on here.)'You can see it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO5qq1XN64M like 03:32+


----------



## Monocrom

monstha said:


> Please, help me find this flashlight. 'Tron Legacy: Sam investigates the old arcade with a smaller-than-palm sized flashlight. When he sets it down on the computer at the end of the scene it is all black and about 1 in diameter and 2 in length. (The simplicity of the design makes me thing of some of the HDS pictures Ive seen on here.)'You can see it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO5qq1XN64M like 03:32+



Honestly, it could be anything from an older Fenix P2D in black, or one of those 3xAAA No-Name Made in China lights that are common as dirt at .99 cent stores. The beam tells us nothing as Hollywood technicians can easily crank up the output of even a very dim light by modifying it with a cable running up the actor's arm and disappearing behind his jacket. Been done before.


----------



## Toohotruk

I believe it's a Quark...seems like 7777 himself mentions it somewhere if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## RGB_LED

How about flashlights in music videos? 

Here's one that was shot for a band called The Midway State for a commercial spot on a music video station. They gathered some people in a park, gave them flashlights, put together a dance number and, with the city in the background, they shot a 1 min music video. Looks like there was a combination of incandescents and LED lights. It's pretty cool. Check it out here...

http://vimeo.com/30594915


----------



## Quiksilver

monstha said:


> Please, help me find this flashlight. 'Tron Legacy: Sam investigates the old arcade with a smaller-than-palm sized flashlight. When he sets it down on the computer at the end of the scene it is all black and about 1 in diameter and 2 in length. (The simplicity of the design makes me thing of some of the HDS pictures Ive seen on here.)'You can see it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VO5qq1XN64M like 03:32+



It's a 4Sevens Quark Regular 123 (no clip).

http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_305&products_id=1626


----------



## 4sevens

Quiksilver said:


> It's a 4Sevens Quark Regular 123 (no clip).
> http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_305&products_id=1626


----------



## csshih

4sevens said:


>




-C


----------



## kreisler

dis de thread where we post appearances of flashlights in motion picture?
watching now Glee (yah. make fun of me. i am not gay. haha), S03E05 (was on, this week). scene in front of the gay club ("scandals"), around ~25'30''. i think the gate keeper is using a 1x AA flashlight, with clicky. might well be Sunawayman or something.

Great show.


----------



## JacobJones

Just watched magnum force, Clint Eastwood uses a rayovac sportsman and the bad cops have some really small dim incandescant things, surefire???
Expect this has been mentioned before but just incase.


----------



## Acid87

JacobJones said:


> the bad cops have some really small dim incandescant things, surefire???



Surefire was the first dim Incan you thought about? Really?
Without seeing the film I would hazard a guess the dim incans would be [email protected] far more generic.


----------



## JacobJones

Acid87 said:


> Surefire was the first dim Incan you thought about? Really?
> Without seeing the film I would hazard a guess the dim incans would be [email protected] far more generic.



They looked too short and fat to be a maglite, so I guessed surefire. Now the reason why they couldn't possibly be maglites, Magnum force was released in 1973 and maglite wasn't introduced untill 1979.


----------



## Acid87

JacobJones said:


> They looked too short and fat to be a maglite, so I guessed surefire. Now the reason why they couldn't possibly be maglites, Magnum force was released in 1973 and maglite wasn't introduced untill 1979.



I see. I've never seen the movie or the lights. Just when I think dim Incan I think mag lite.
I'm not a fanboy which is what my comment seems to convey. Although I love some Surefire Incan.


----------



## JacobJones

Acid87 said:


> I see. I've never seen the movie or the lights. Just when I think dim Incan I think mag lite.
> I'm not a fanboy which is what my comment seems to convey. Although I love some Surefire Incan.



I seem to have made a mistake, i just foud out that surefire was founded in 1979 aswell. I honestly have no idea what lights the bad cops could have had then


----------



## Acid87

JacobJones said:


> I seem to have made a mistake, i just foud out that surefire was founded in 1979 aswell. I honestly have no idea what lights the bad cops could have had then



Are you sure it wasn't a candle?


----------



## JacobJones

Acid87 said:


> Are you sure it wasn't a candle?



Lol, quite sure.


----------



## ericjohn

I did not want to start a new thread, so I decided to post in this one, because it is closest to what I am discussing. For those of you who have'nt read my profile, I am a writer. I hope to succeed one day, but until then...

I am working on a short story that takes place in the late 1960's or early 1970's

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...eu03gu4azKIX;_ylv=3?qid=20111113062036AAirORp <---details here (you can even answer this question if you have a yahoo account).

My main character carries a flashlight in his glove box; there is a scene whereand uses it to light up a storm/fallout shelter where he and his new girlfriend loose their virginity. I want the flashlight to be a 3D cell, with a standard PR bulb (which is what they had in that time). I want it to be made of machined aluminum or high impact industrial plastic. I am thinking of Eveready 1351A/1359, Bright Star 1624, 2124, 1826 or 1626, Any 3 Cell Kel Lite, or do you know of any others that would be suitable. No brass flashlights, please. I look at my Bright Star 2224 for inspiration (I know it's weird but that's what I do when I write.) The reason why I don't use that model is because that model has only been around since 1985.

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/ <---you can see pictures of all model numbers mentioned in this post on that link.

I have used specific models of flashlights in my other stories, such as the Energizer Find Me, 3D Maglite, SureFire E2D, Mini Maglite and the 4D Maglite.

I would like CPFer's opinion on which light I should use.


----------



## JacobJones

How about a rayovac sportsman, http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Ray...en-Black-Logo-on-Head-and-Ring-Hanger-3D-1965

Edit: you probably should have started a new thread actually


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Ericjohn, start you own thread, so please no more posting by you or anyone else re your subject. I will give you the opportunity to cut and paste your post to your thread, then I will delete it from this thread. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## IRONMANq

I found this in a documentary on german television.
It seems to be a special Lamp for illuminating old Paintings. *Somebody have an idea what model this is?*


----------



## pblanch

*Re: Flashlight used by JJ Abrams in Star Trek. Make and model?*



Monocrom said:


> Seen any good movies, lately?



Watched Priest last night. I had high expectations of it and enjoyed it but my eyes popped out when they were in the "hive" and they pulled out their torches. Couldn't figure them out but would love to know. I though maybe Sunwayman M60R but the angle of the head was all wrong.

Any clues anyone?

Maybe Surefire M6LT Guardian LED Flashlight??


----------



## Nyctophiliac

IRONMANq said:


> I found this in a documentary on german television.
> It seems to be a special Lamp for illuminating old Paintings. *Somebody have an idea what model this is?*




That is a (German manufactured) Docter Aspherilux midi LED. Basically a light with a completely uniform beam - like a mini spotlight. Probably perfect for close examination of paintings due to its artifact free beam pattern. 

Basically it has a light chamber beyond the led which collimates the available light before spraying it out the front through their special patented glass aspherical lens. I used to have one of the incandescant ones they still sell today. But the led version is way pricey over here in the uk (about £165 or $260!!) so I don't think I'll invest. Definitely a specialized tool.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

JacobJones said:


> Just watched magnum force, Clint Eastwood uses a rayovac sportsman and the bad cops have some really small dim incandescant things, surefire???
> Expect this has been mentioned before but just incase.



Strangely had this film on my phone just yesterday! Watching it on a bigger screen - the lights the cops use on the derelict ship? Never really get a good glimpse of them, but they seem to be 2D or 3C celled, chrome incandescants. I know the scenes are graded dark for dramatic effect, but they look pretty powerful by the standards of the day. You can clearly see the throwy beam illuminating the walls and ceilings ~ great lens flare in some shots - stretched by the anamorphic lens ~ tiny hot spot though, not much spill. The one David Soul uses looks like it might have a smaller head than the other one, but again it is difficult to see.

Basically, any number of lights of the period may have been used. We probably will never know. But the light Clint uses is clearly a Rayovac Sportsman or Woodsman or a cheap knock off (unlikely).


----------



## IRONMANq

Nyctophiliac said:


> That is a (German manufactured) Docter Aspherilux midi LED. (...) specialized tool.



Big Thanks Nyctophiliac!


----------



## shoot6x7

Did anyone watch Sanctuary last night ? The group where on an ailing ice-breaker at night.

They all had some pretty cool flashlights, may have been Wolf-eyes Boxer 10W, but not sure. Anyone confirm ?


----------



## shoot6x7

These images may help ?

http://flic.kr/p/aGeqwX

http://flic.kr/p/aGeqvk


----------



## Cigarman

Anyone watch Fringe last night? Episode 7 I believe. Olivia and some spec ops guys were using UV lights or so it looked like, and they were HUGE hand held jobs that looked like an AE Xenide 20w or so. Any sharp eyed spotters out there? Really quite a fat light for a hand held but maybe Anna Torv's hands are smaller.


----------



## DisrupTer911

Any one know what light the host of "Off limits" on travel channel carries?


----------



## elgarak

shoot6x7 said:


> These images may help ?



Can't see the images.


----------



## Size15's

It seems that URL shortening services (web services that provide short aliases for redirection of long URLs) don't work for


----------



## Chadder

DisrupTer911 said:


> Any one know what light the host of "Off limits" on travel channel carries?


I'm pretty sure it's an inova t series that Don carries. In his old series "cities of the underworld" he carried an inova x series.


----------



## Toohotruk

Seems like I saw him with an E2e in "Underworld" at one point too.


----------



## reehasmith

I saw many flashlights in movies but don,t know the exact names.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct

—watching "House" right now, but can't figure out what flashlight he is using. It is an LED, cool white tint, small spot with little spill...possibly an optic, but can't tell. Looks about C2/6P size.

Any thoughts?


----------



## kelmo

Anyone know what kind of light Glen uses on the "Walking Dead" when he is in the barn?

Someone should shine a UV light on them, that would be colorful!


----------



## Roger999

kelmo said:


> Anyone know what kind of light Glen uses on the "Walking Dead" when he is in the barn?
> 
> Someone should shine a UV light on them, that would be colorful!








Not sure what it is, looks a bit like a Surefire M6 with a crenelated bezel but with an LED (I don't think the M6LT comes with a crenelated bezel).


----------



## Toohotruk

I was wondering about that one as well...I was thinking Maelstrom, but I'm not sure.

I love that series! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

Length of the wide head is too long to be an SF M6.


----------



## Acid87

Monocrom said:


> Length of the wide head is too long to be an SF M6.



Have to agree looks nothing like a SF M6 it's like an Armytek Predator on steroids.


----------



## kelmo

On "Strike Back" they use 9Ps.


----------



## StudFreeman

Anyone seen Fight Club recently? I remember one or two scenes where the dilapidated, dumpy house leaks rain like a sieve; the narrator/Edward Norton uses a really bright (late 1990s bright, anyway) flashlight when he shuts off the circuit breakers in the basement. I'll see if I can find a screen of it...


----------



## kelmo

If memory serves correct it was a Maglight.


----------



## StudFreeman

kelmo, you're right- popped in the DVD last night, went to that scene and it was a Magcharger. Then I watched the rest of the movie

Great book/movie...AND, if you think about it CPF is sort of like the narrator's support groups. Though it'd need a vaguely upbeat name, like _'Remaining Bright Together__'_...
something along those lines. :candle:


----------



## Toohotruk

I watched _Super 8 _last night, and saw a couple of what looked like chrome Eveready Captains during the movie, and late in the movie a 2D Mag the sheriff had.

Cool movie BTW.


----------



## MikeWilson

Socue521 said:


> This is not be a movie nor a tv-show....its a video game...
> 
> Its called Alan Wake. In that game you have to fight shadow monsters at night in foggy woods. In that game, flashlights are you'r number one weapon. When you come across one of those monsters, you'll need to burn the darkness away, before you can kill them for good and you do that by shining your light on them. The game is also sponsered by Energizer, so you will see a Energizer 1aa e2 light, and alot of Energizer batteries.
> 
> Its inspired by Twin peaks, x-files and Stephen king. If anyone owns a xbox 360, you should check the game out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.dk/imgres?imgurl=...d=1t:429,r:2,s:0&tx=88&ty=39&biw=1680&bih=858 Here's a pic of the Energizer light from the game




I had no idea that there really was an Alan Wake torch, but the sponsorship by Energiser seemed fairly strong throughout!

I just found this: http://www.gamegears.co.uk/xbox-360...c17/alan-wake-torch-official-by-maglite-p1408 It's supposedly an "Official" Alan Wake Torch but this time by Maglite (and comes with a Duracell battery). Is this a Solitaire? Outrageous


----------



## Monocrom

MikeWilson said:


> I had no idea that there really was an Alan Wake torch, but the sponsorship by Energiser seemed fairly strong throughout!
> 
> I just found this: . . . It's supposedly an "Official" Alan Wake Torch but this time by Maglite (and comes with a Duracell battery). Is this a Solitaire? Outrageous



More like pathetic. :thumbsdow


----------



## kreisler

Chuck, Season 1, Episode 5, @28:11
looks like 4Sevens Quarks


----------



## Monocrom

*Midnight Movie* (2008)

A serial killer from a black & white movie picks off movie-goers one by one. Ironically, the concept was executed surprisingly well instead of cheesy. At one point, a patrolman shows up to investigate. Despite using a Black 3D [email protected], he's unable to see the trapped patrons on the other side of the glass, front doors because the supernatural killer doesn't want them to be seen after trapping them inside.

Two scenes later, Timmy gets a small flashlight from his older sister so he can crawl through some air-ducts. Flashlight wasn't shown at a good angle to I.D. it.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Just seen the rather thrilling 'Girl with a Dragon Tatoo' trailer and my interest was piqued by the girl using a small torch in one of the scenes. I don't readily recognize it at all, but here it is.












Initially, when I screen grabbed the profile shot - I thought it must be a 2AA light, judging the length of it in proportion to the rest of the shot, but in the overhead shot, if it were the same torch then she'd have an uncomfortable amount of the barrel in her mouth! Is it possible they used a different torch for the two shots based on the way it looked or the practicality of the shot? Or maybe someone just handed her two different torches by mistake - I would think that the two set ups were shot hours apart if they were even taken on the same day - Hollywood film sets being what they are and all.

Also in the overhead shot -the barrel has a clear band of knurling on it-although it might be a length of gaffer tape on it to protect her teeth, and the beam in the profile looks quite a small hotspot - shot in Sweden, so an Led Lenser 2AA for the profile shot and a 1AA for the overhead?

Anybody got a guess?


----------



## Triac

Unforgettable - CBS - Episode 10

A flashlight plays a pivotal role near end of this episode. At appoximately 35:00 minute mark (available to view free online from at CBS.com) a flashlight, identified as a "Powerstream 4800", is shown on a laptop screen and then is seen in a flashback scene. It appears to be a Fenix TK-70.


----------



## troika

Anyone id'd the flashlights in Grimm yet? Look like they could be SF 6Ps or something of that scale, but I haven't seen a closeup yet.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

LEDAdd1ct said:


> —watching "House" right now, but can't figure out what flashlight he is using. It is an LED, cool white tint, small spot with little spill...possibly an optic, but can't tell. Looks about C2/6P size.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Saw that episode, just remembered this thread. Yeah, I was pretty sure that it was a 6P. Also saw a 6P in another show, don't remember it though. I think it was just a random show that was on the TV at the time.


----------



## CPFBiology

From SyFy's Destination Truth, Season 4, Episode 3:
Could this be a Jetbeam RRT-3, SST-50:?


----------



## MikeAusC

They had some stunning Throwers in 1956 - imagine if they'd had a Strobe Mode !!!

The Mole People 1956 - go to 40:00 minutes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0EHNRUDMF4&feature=related


----------



## StudFreeman

MikeAusC said:


> They had some stunning Throwers in 1956 - imagine of they'd had a Strobe Mode !!!
> 
> The Mole People 1956 - go to 40:00 minutes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0EHNRUDMF4&feature=related



Bahaha


----------



## 276

CPFBiology said:


> From SyFy's Destination Truth, Season 4, Episode 3:
> Could this be a Jetbeam RRT-3, SST-50:?



I have seen that one too and have been curious to know what it is. I don't think its a Jetbeam looks more like a type of dive light.


----------



## Chadder

Did anyone watch the today show this morning? They were interviewing a father and son who were part of rescuing the kids from the icy water in Utah. The father mention how is son is always prepared and never leaves the house without his gun, knife, and flashlight. I wish I had a link to the interview but it put a smile on my face. I found myself thinking all day if he were a forum member.


----------



## Acid87

CPFBiology said:


> From SyFy's Destination Truth, Season 4, Episode 3:
> Could this be a Jetbeam RRT-3, SST-50:?


Not sure it's an RRT from the picture shown. It has the styling of a Polarion light although my knowledge of the brand is limited at best.



Chadder said:


> Did anyone watch the today show this morning? They were interviewing a father and son who were part of rescuing the kids from the icy water in Utah. The father mention how is son is always prepared and never leaves the house without his gun, knife, and flashlight. I wish I had a link to the interview but it put a smile on my face. I found myself thinking all day if he were a forum member.



I have a link to the website but not the video. Little bit off topic is it not?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...river-rescue-children-trapped-underwater.html


----------



## Chadder

Actually not off topic at all. I was talking about the discussion of flashlights on a tv show. Last I checked the today show was on tv. I was only referencing the story of saving the children as background to what was being discussed when the flashlight topic came up. Thanks for the link to the story but I was talking about the Today show.


----------



## eebowler

Nyctophiliac: The girl's face is pointing up at the camera, the flashlight would look shorter since it wasn't horizontal in the picture. I'll still say it's an AA light.


----------



## wudongbo1988

Fenix TK70 in Unforgettable Season 1 Episode 11...


----------



## Nyctophiliac

eebowler said:


> Nyctophiliac: The girl's face is pointing up at the camera, the flashlight would look shorter since it wasn't horizontal in the picture. I'll still say it's an AA light.



Possibly right. I must get out to see this movie. How's Trinidad? My Father is from thereabouts.


----------



## ico

Community, Season 2 - Episode 21

Surefire M6 right?








Community, Season 3 - Episode 2
Ken Jeong says

"My first Cop flashlight!"





"Can't wait to get some brains on this bad boy."


----------



## Monocrom

In an episode of *Vegas Strip* that originally aired on 08/14/2011:

A police woman uses a Streamlight Strion (inca. version) to look through the purse of an 18 year-old working girl busted on the Vegas strip at night. Turns out, she had warrants and was arrested. Nothing significant was found in the purse.


----------



## eebowler

@ Nyctophiliac: We're all good here Chrismas season done. Now is Carnival and soca!


----------



## Monocrom

Series ~ "Storage Wars"

Episode ~ "Not your average Bear."

As usual, Dave has his black 2AA Icon Rogue LED flashlight. But Nabila is using a Pelican 7060 LED model to inspect the storage units up for sale.


----------



## pounder

Monocrom said:


> Series ~ "Storage Wars"
> 
> Episode ~ "Not your average Bear."
> 
> As usual, Dave has his black 2AA Icon Rogue LED flashlight. But Nabila is using a Pelican 7060 LED model to inspect the storage units up for sale.



saw that also..didn't know what it was..came here to ask but you had already replied..thanks


----------



## Monocrom

Happy to help.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

276 said:


> I have seen that one too and have been curious to know what it is. I don't think its a Jetbeam looks more like a type of dive light.



It's obviously some sort of novelty candy flashlight, else why would she be gnawing on the tailcap?


----------



## stefanusrudy

hi... anybody knows about this movie,..
a man who has bad experience in his childhood,
when he was in the dark, a ghost always try to catch him.
so he always bring a lot of flashlight in his bag.
one day, his childhood friends try to find him because her little brother have same experience.

too bad i forgot the title..


----------



## Monocrom

*The Maiden Heist* (2009)

In one scene, a large bag of "tools" is dumped onto a table. Prominent, front & center, is a stock SureFire M4 that slides bezel down onto the pile.


----------



## Monocrom

stefanusrudy said:


> hi... anybody knows about this movie,..
> a man who has bad experience in his childhood,
> when he was in the dark, a ghost always try to catch him.
> so he always bring a lot of flashlight in his bag.
> one day, his childhood friends try to find him because her little brother have same experience.
> 
> too bad i forgot the title..



I think I know which movie you mean. Is the ghost a vengeful old woman? Unfortunately I forgot the title of the film too.

I recall the guy had nothing better in his flashlight collection than a large black [email protected]


----------



## Toohotruk

I think that movie has been mentioned somewhere in this thread, or one of the previous _*"*Flashlights in TV shows and movies_" threads. If I had more time, I'd look for it, but I'm heading for bed right now.


----------



## Roger999

Supernatural

Dean uses a Surefire 6P after being sent back into 1944 (or sometime around there).

In this pic you can barely make out the distinct anti-roll Z44 head.






Another shot of it with, again heavily obscured, but you can see he carries a Kershaw storm.






You can tell it's a Surefire with the nice smooth incan beam.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Criminal Minds"

Episode - "LimeLight."

At the very beginning of this episode, two young guys buy a storage unit. As they're looking through it, one of them is using a SureFire M3T. This is clearly what he's using due to the size of the head, the rubberized grip-ring, and the fact that the episode was released at the start of 2008. Not sure which light his buddy is using. Might have been an M3T as well since both lights seemed to be about the same size.

The guys find some rather disturbing photos and hand-written documents in an old trunk. So disturbing that they decide to forward the documents to the authorities.


----------



## sleep creeper

Darkness Falls


----------



## prng

troika said:


> Anyone id'd the flashlights in Grimm yet? Look like they could be SF 6Ps or something of that scale, but I haven't seen a closeup yet.



There were some decent close ups last episode, both characters look like they have the same light. Both also had a glow in the dark tail button too.

Here's some crappy screen grabs from hulu:

Here's a paused version of the pretty glow in the dark tail cap:





Side profile:





Isometric profile:


----------



## 240

prng said:


> There were some decent close ups last episode, both characters look like they have the same light. Both also had a glow in the dark tail button too. Here's a paused version of the pretty glow in the dark tail cap:



I don't know about the flashlight, but the tailcaps may be these:

www.dealextreme.com/p/glow-in-the-dark-silicone-tailcaps-for-flashlights-14mm-green-10-pack-5714


----------



## Outdoorsman5

My wife, kids, & I watched American Idol last night. At the beginning of the show was an astronaut who was on the space station in space. He had a flashlight floating next to him. I couldn't believe it; it looked like a Maglite 4-Cell D light. It must have cost a fortune just to get the weight of that light up in space which leads me to wonder why would a 4 D cell Maglite make it into space when there are much smaller lighter options like a 2 cell AA light running on lithium batteries. Or maybe a 2 cell CR123 light. Smaller, lighter, more powerful & great runtimes. Maybe NASA had a good reason for sending that flashlight up, but I can't imagine what that reason(s) could be. 

My brother worked for NASA for 11 years as an Aerospace Engineer. He said the equipment & computers were old & behind the times, but I wouldn't have expected them to be behind enough to think that they needed a 4 D Maglite...........on the space station????


----------



## Roger999

In Fast and the Furious 5 the 2 Brazilian dudes were using Surefire G2's in tan when they were blowing up a sewerage pipe, Tej was using an Inova. In the first Fast and the Furious Brian was using a Surefire 9N.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

Outdoorsman5 said:


> My wife, kids, & I watched American Idol last night. At the beginning of the show was an astronaut who was on the space station in space. He had a flashlight floating next to him. I couldn't believe it; it looked like a Maglite 4-Cell D light. It must have cost a fortune just to get the weight of that light up in space which leads me to wonder why would a 4 D cell Maglite make it into space when there are much smaller lighter options like a 2 cell AA light running on lithium batteries. Or maybe a 2 cell CR123 light. Smaller, lighter, more powerful & great runtimes. Maybe NASA had a good reason for sending that flashlight up, but I can't imagine what that reason(s) could be.
> 
> My brother worked for NASA for 11 years as an Aerospace Engineer. He said the equipment & computers were old & behind the times, but I wouldn't have expected them to be behind enough to think that they needed a 4 D Maglite...........on the space station????



It occurred to me that the reason the 4 D Maglite is in the space station is because the space station was built in the 90's. I bet that light has been there since then with no real need to replace it with a modern flashlight.


----------



## Toohotruk

They may have a contract with Mag as well.


----------



## natwagstaff

The gear on Hawaii Five-0 is always really nice. Here are a few images of flashlights. 

Not experienced enough to be able to identify any of them (well I could guess, but would get embarassed!) but they look cool! 

Feel free to identify any if possible…

p.s. first post!!


----------



## Monocrom

*The House of Dark Shadows* (1970)

The first movie version extremely loosely based on the very popular horror soap-opera. Just as cheesy and campy as the TV series. All the same main actors playing the same main roles. But apparently set in an alternate reality in which none of your favorite characters are safe from being brutalized, killed off, or even worse. Very fast paced, even by movie standards. With a great deal of shouting tossed in as well. The ending, last 15 minutes of the film, is particularly mind-blowing and brutal. Even for those who didn't grow up watching the series, the movie is worth seeing, just for that ending.

The same old chrome D-cell flashlight is used in a handful of scenes. The main one being when Todd Jennings goes to the cemetery to check that Carolyn is actually in her tomb. Turns out she's not . . . 

For other fans of the original TV series, we remember the sequel to this film ("Night of Dark Shadows") in which two of the biggest regulars decided not to participate. And we recall the horrible 1991 failure of a re-make of the TV series. Well, there's good news and bad news. The good news is, there will be a 3rd film coming out in May of this year featuring some big-name Hollywood Stars. The bad news is . . . One of them will be Johnny Depp. Possibly in the lead role. :sick2:


----------



## jellydonut

Supernatural season 4 episode 6 'Yellow Fever'. Looks like a Surefire M4. Probably posted at some point before, but probably not with these poignant gifs that we all can recognize ourselves in.:nana:









http://deanschevyimpala.tumblr.com/post/16177639142


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "The Unit"

Episode - "Change of Station."

"Mr. Grey" uses a stock SureFire G2, holding it in his mouth, while examining the contents of a satchel that the team captures at the start of the episode.


----------



## Armando21

LOL actually all I see in movies are cheap flashlights I would love to see a scary movie and the chick pulls out a fenix pd31 out of her pocket lol but that's not gonna happen


----------



## Quiksilver

Armando21 said:


> LOL actually all I see in movies are cheap flashlights I would love to see a scary movie and the chick pulls out a fenix pd31 out of her pocket lol but that's not gonna happen



Or a Malkoff Wildcat. Even further from possibility.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "CSI: Crime Scene Investigation"

Episode - "Tressed to Kill."

(Not a typo.) Kept seeing some lights throughout this new episode that definitely didn't look like SureFire models. At one point, I thought I saw what might be a SureFire Fury. But the bezel didn't look quite right. Then, in another scene, there was a clear look at the flashlight Nick Stokes was using. It was clearly a Streamlight Scorpion LED model. No mistaking that distinctive look of combination rubberized body, and fins on the metal bezel.

The series started off with Streamlight. Then switched to SureFire for more years than I can recall. Now it seems that the series has come full circle and returned to Streamlight.


----------



## shelm

a friend send me a shot from _The Descendants (2011)_
the scene at the beach where George Clooney and the little daughter meet at night the other daughter. drunk.






Anyone knows which light the woman is holding?
Is it a high power LED flashlight?


----------



## shelm

double post thanks


----------



## Toohotruk

I saw _Paranormal Activity 3 _over the weekend, and at one point, the parents check on the two little girls camping in the backyard in a tent, and one of the girls is playing with a blue 3D (maybe 2D) Mag, and the other had an unidentified flashlight.


----------



## headers

Monocrom said:


> *The House of Dark Shadows* (1970)
> 
> The first movie version extremely loosely based on the very popular horror soap-opera. Just as cheesy and campy as the TV series. All the same main actors playing the same main roles. But apparently set in an alternate reality in which none of your favorite characters are safe from being brutalized, killed off, or even worse. Very fast paced, even by movie standards. With a great deal of shouting tossed in as well. The ending, last 15 minutes of the film, is particularly mind-blowing and brutal. Even for those who didn't grow up watching the series, the movie is worth seeing, just for that ending.
> 
> The same old chrome D-cell flashlight is used in a handful of scenes. The main one being when Todd Jennings goes to the cemetery to check that Carolyn is actually in her tomb. Turns out she's not . . .



Here you go,


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks for the assist.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "FreakyLinks"

Episode - "Subject: Desert Squid! Myth or Legend?"

The gang investigates rumors of a desert squid out in New Mexico. They find a secret, abandoned, underground research lab. Turns out there's quite a bit of truth to the rumor. Chloe uses what can best be described as the predecessor to the SureFire M4 as she helps the others search through the lab. They discover a video-tape, and a small dog. They'll soon discover something else, in a rather odd and surprising confrontation.


----------



## jalcon

ABC's new show "The River" has got a ton of flashlights in it. I wish I could identify them, but I'm a newb..


----------



## redsox985

Just saw a commercial for that new movie "Gone". At the very end of the commercial, a hand stick a flash light into a hole and it's either an M4 or M6, I think I saw the fatter M6 body, but it was definitely the M4/M6 head.


----------



## Melchior

This may have been mentioned before; but its a very unusual LED 'Stake' / Tent peg light (made from aluminium or titanium?) - operated by 'shaking' it on/off.
Unusual LED emitter design as well - made of 4 columns of 6 LEDs (in a rectangualar configuration).






from a Stargate Atlantis episode...


----------



## Stream

Armando21 said:


> LOL actually all I see in movies are cheap flashlights I would love to see a scary movie and the chick pulls out a fenix pd31 out of her pocket lol but that's not gonna happen



Are you kidding. Seems like all they ever use is high-end stuff. In movies, most people have Surefire M6s lying around in kitchen drawers - as opposed to the typical 2 D cell plastic cheapos with depleted batteries that you would find in the kitchen drawers of most real people.


----------



## Toohotruk

Monocrom said:


> Series - "FreakyLinks"
> 
> Episode - "Subject: Desert Squid! Myth or Legend?"
> 
> The gang investigates rumors of a desert squid out in New Mexico. They find a secret, abandoned, underground research lab. Turns out there's quite a bit of truth to the rumor. Chloe uses what can best be described as the predecessor to the SureFire M4 as she helps the others search through the lab. They discover a video-tape, and a small dog. They'll soon discover something else, in a rather odd and surprising confrontation.



I forgot about that series...I was SERIOUSLY in love with Chloe! 



She was never on screen enough for me!


----------



## riccardo.dv

anyone can recognize this light? not actually from a film, but I'm curious


----------



## Phaserburn

I caught an interesting boo boo at the movies the other day. It actually relates to lanterns, not flashlights. In the movie Woman in Black, the main character (Daniel Radcliff) was holding an oil lantern similar to a Dietz type. In most scenes, this was ok. In one in particular, early on, the lantern had a very short bail (handle). Most often, the bail is thin and long so that while carrying the lantern, your hand is far enough above the lantern that burns don't occur. In this scene, the bail was very short, no more than a hand-hold; clearly it was intended for hanging, not carrying the lantern. But there Daniel was, gripping the very short loop that was directly attached to the TOP of the lantern (true bails are attached at the side to avoid heat transferrance) with a very active flame inside. He didn't even have his wand out or anything...


----------



## jalcon

Maybe it's already in this thread, but does anyone watch american pickers on the history channel? They always have flashlighs when rummaging through stuff, often wonder what they type of light they are using.


----------



## Jroddz

jalcon said:


> Maybe it's already in this thread, but does anyone watch american pickers on the history channel? They always have flashlighs when rummaging through stuff, often wonder what they type of light they are using.



Looks like a mini-maglite. I can't tell if it's an LED model or incandescent though.


----------



## Monocrom

Jroddz said:


> Looks like a mini-maglite. I can't tell if it's an LED model or incandescent though.



I posted about American Pickers awhile back. (Possibly in the 3rd edition of this topic.)

The guys tend to use a variety of different hand-held lights during different episodes. A red 2AA Mini-Maglite (inca.) did appear in at least one episode.


----------



## Toohotruk

Seems like they use a lot of cheapie showerhead type lights for the most part, at least that I've been able to tell. I have seen MMs more than once though.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Just saw NBC's "Grimm," last night. I'm thinking Hank was holding a Coast HP21. 1317 lumens out of 7 LEDs I believe. I just registered on Coast's site to try and win one!!!


----------



## madecov

JohnnyBravo said:


> Just saw NBC's "Grimm," last night. I'm thinking Hank was holding a Coast HP21. 1317 lumens out of 7 LEDs I believe. I just registered on Coast's site to try and win one!!!



saw that and was wondering what light it was.


----------



## nighteyes2

A sure fire way to make a movie suspenseful is to make the characters move through the dark with nothing more than a flashlight to light the way. Danger looms around every corner. What will they find or who will jump out and grab someone makes for great suspense a common enough Hollywood gimmick.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "NCIS: Los Angeles"

Episode - "Burned."

At the end of this 2010 episode, the head of NCIS uses a SureFire 10x Dominator to shine around the headquarters before the lights come back on after a vicious computer virus cripples operations.


----------



## daloosh

prng said:


> There were some decent close ups last episode, both characters look like they have the same light. Both also had a glow in the dark tail button too.



I saw those screen caps from Grimm. Humm, never knew anyone else had one of those. 
Unfortunately, it's 3AA K2 flashlight from Dorcy, released at least a couple years ago, nothing sexy and new:













The tailcap is a cool kitschy thing, it turns red when the batteries drop. But it's 3AAA.

daloosh


----------



## Toohotruk

Spotted an old chrome 2 D flashlight during a flashback scene in an episode of _Alcatraz..._couldn't quite make out the lights they were using in "present day" scenes, but they looked like they could be Surefires.


----------



## CarpentryHero

Thanks for clarifying the lights on Grimm. The beast light he borrowed from the beat cop ha me stumped.
And that Light up cap has been on a few episodes now. A Dorcy eh


----------



## tacticaltony

Just finished watching The Walking Dead. In the scene where Daryl and Glenn search the woods in the last 10 minutes of the episode it looked like Daryl used the SR90.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "CSI: Crime Scene Investigation"

Episode - "Appendicitement."

Nick, Greg, and Hodges pretend to kidnap Henry in order to take him to their favorite BBQ place for a great Birthday meal. Things first go wrong when the car they are in flips over and strands them. Then it's downhill from there. All culminating in a mind-blowing conclusion that must be seen to be believed. 

As is typically the case, SureFire flashlights play a supporting role in this episode. After rolling their vehicle over several times until it lands right side up, Nick goes to the trunk to grab some gear. Among them, a SureFire M3T along with an M4 model.


----------



## ryukin2000

Season 3, Episode 13 of Fringe. Two of the agents doing a search of a dark labratory both carrying a Fenix TK45. Unless there is another flashlight with the same look? i wouldnt know.


----------



## squaat

tacticaltony said:


> Just finished watching The Walking Dead. In the scene where Daryl and Glenn search the woods in the last 10 minutes of the episode it looked like Daryl used the SR90.



just watched that episode too. Thought that was an olight, not sure if was the SR90 though, the head didn't seem as large as the sr90 when compared to the body. SR91 perhaps?


----------



## tacticaltony

That was an awesome episode. Can't believe Shane got smoked. It must have been a olight cuz I'm not ok familiar with my lights yet, but being a new flashaholic make watching tv fun when thê show the lights


----------



## ldz

*Anyone recoginzes this light? Picture from Fringe S01E13*






Here's the picture.
Saw this light when I was watching Fringe S01E13.
Anyone knows details of this light?
please let me know
thanks


----------



## Helmut.G

*Re: Anyone recoginzes this light? Picture from Fringe S01E13*

There's a special thread for posting that kind of stuff here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...lights-in-TV-shows-and-movies-(Part-4)/page13

The light looks like an early LED lenser or a copy.


Mods please merge this with the TV/movies sticky.


----------



## think2x

Yep,it's a LED Lensor TAC Torch V2. It was the first higher priced light that I purchased. It's a direct drive (3xAAA)SSC P4 with optic.


----------



## Monocrom

*Raw Meat* (1972)

In this creative idea for a horror film that falls completely flat on its face, Donald Pleasence plays the part of a police detective in London; investigating missing persons cases. The victims vanish from the London underground subway. Turns out that descendants from a small group of survivors of a cave-in from the early 1900s, have been kidnapping and killing people in order to eat them. A creative idea ruined by the fact that only one of the descendants is alive for most of the film. He can barely speak, is infected with an advanced case or rabies, is suffering from a bad head wound, but yet is generally calm and somewhat in control of himself for much of the film. Also contributing to the craptacular nature of the film is the fact that Donald Pleasence's character is far from the determined and intelligent one he would play in "Halloween."

In this film, Pleasence's character is a sometimes drunk, oftentimes very inept, completely clueless, lead detective with a good heart. Not even an appearance by famed horror actor at the time Christopher Lee in a small but unforgettable role as the man from MI5 could salvage the film. (Although, his less than friendly exchange with Pleasence's character was actually masterfully shot in a full-on, straight-ahead, manner towards the audience. Something I've never seen before, and clearly never done today. Clearly Lee's imposing figure and acting talent made it look easy.) 

A young man is questioned during one disappearance. Later, his girlfriend is kidnapped by the crazed cannibal. Instead of killing her, he decides he'd rather have her as his new woman. She escapes. He hunts her down, using a very old and large oil lantern that is caked with dried blood. As he's searching for her, he's saying something odd that sounds like "I adore." Repeating the phrase over and over again. When he finds her, it sounds more like he's saying "Find the door." Or something along those lines. Luckily, her boyfriend has been searching for her through the old subway tunnels by returning to the last subway stop where he knows she got off, before they were accidentally separated. Using a generic chrome flashlight from that era, the young man beats the cannibal into submission. After which, Pleasence shows up to wrap up the few remaining bits of this movie that had so much potential. It tries to be a suspenseful horror film, but is ultimately a bad B-movie. 

The most horrible part of this film is that audiences back in 1972 sat through it. A couple of extra scenes in which flashlights are used. But that's all.


----------



## Stream

Great review, Monocrom. You almost made me want to watch that movie, just for the crapfest lol.


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks. I think most horror fans would see that Christopher Lee and Donald Pleasence are in it, and would think they're about to enjoy a long lost forgotten epic. Well, epically bad for sure.


----------



## Toohotruk

Stream said:


> Great review, Monocrom. You almost made me want to watch that movie, just for the crapfest lol.



I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## copperfox

From the trailer for Ridley Scott's new movie "Prometheus"






Looks like an Ultrafire 18WG-T60. Although different shots from the movie show a different bezel.






Who knew space explorers shop at Deal Extreme? :duh2:


----------



## ico

The flashlights used on Alcatraz (Present time) looks like a Quark 123 w/o clip. Or if not, just in the category of 1xcr123 lights


----------



## Shooter21

*anyone see that movie insidious?*

their selection of flashlights for that movie is ridiculous.


----------



## Changchung

I like it... The movie and the part of the lights... Must see it...


SFMI4UT


----------



## ericjohn

anyone remember this flashlight that was featured in "All in the Family"? It was in one of the newer episodes; where Edith and Archie were watching over a girl named Stephanie, and she was staying with them. It looked like a 2 or 3 D industrial flashlight, and was yellow and black. Stephanie had stolen it from the Bunkers because there was something about her having to move out, and she wanted something that would remind her of the Bunkers...When it comes to industrial flashlights; I have a weakness for the ones made from the 1960's-1990's.


----------



## Shooter21

have you guys played that game alan wake? we flashaholics would be the only survivors in that game.


----------



## Kestrel

This hasn't been a thread I've been keeping an eye on, so please forgive me for posting about the Maxabeams that were used in Firefly Episode 3 (I finally saw it today). Pretty funny to see them go from spot to flood as as the episode develops. Great lights for sure, but for those tight quarters I'd rather have an M91 or Moddoo triple, lol. Those pencil beams from the Maxabeams sure do make a statement though.


----------



## Monocrom

*Beyond Re-Animator* (2003)

In this cheesy horror film filled with over the top gore, the mad scientist returns. This time in a prison, having to deal with a sadistic warden. As the mad experiments start up again, a prison riot breaks out. Towards the end of the film, the mad scientist is searching through the prison for his latest attempt at perfecting the re-animation process. Looking for his test subject who has gone missing, he searches for her using a black 3D [email protected] Turns out that his experiments are, once again, a failure.

There are plenty of other lights in the movie, but that particular model is the only one clearly seen.


----------



## Toohotruk

I saw some of that one...those Re-animator flicks are crazy!!! I remember seeing that Mag in that movie...and I remember what the rat was nibbling on too...I'm sure you know what I mean. :sick2:


----------



## Monocrom

Toohotruk said:


> I saw some of that one...those Re-animator flicks are crazy!!! I remember seeing that Mag in that movie...and I remember what the rat was nibbling on too...I'm sure you know what I mean. :sick2:



Yes . . . Yes I do. Especially the part where it comes alive, and chases after the rat.


----------



## attist178

Southland, most recent season, episode 9.

Det. Adams (Regina King's character) uses a Pelican 8060 to search a room. She has used that light a few times in the series.


----------



## kaniele

Noticed 2 Fenix TK45s in last nights episode of Fringe (s4e17)


----------



## Toohotruk

They duct taped 2D Mags + a camera to a long pole to search for pythons on Monster Quest...they called them "lip-stick cameras" and put them down holes, under foundations, etc. They also had a few MMs I noticed.


----------



## 0dBm

Kevin Costner's character in *The Bodyguard* uses a silver Mini-Maglite to inspect a surveillance camera beginning at 0:11.  Later in this feature film, he wears the light in a belt sheath just rear of his left hip.

At the time (1991), the Mini-Maglite was the AA flashlight to have. I owned several: one in my pocket; one in the briefcase; one in the glove compartment of each car that I owned; one in the electronics tool kit; one in the mechanical tool kit & one in the catch-all kitchen drawer.

Earlier that year, I saw Carl Weather's character "Detective Adam Beaudreaux" in the cop drama _*Street Justice*_  carrying what appeared to me a 1st generation Surefire 6P.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "That '70s Show"

Episode - "Down the Road Apiece."

As Eric sets off to discover Life outside of his hometown, he has everything he needs to film and document his journey. When he gets a flat tire soon after leaving, he has almost everything he needs. Including a tire iron and a black 3D [email protected] What he doesn't have is a spare tire.


----------



## jak3All3n

in 'the lucky one', zac efron's character uses what looked to me to be a tan g2 nitrolon to inspect a fishing boat


----------



## jak3All3n

Shooter21 said:


> have you guys played that game alan wake? we flashaholics would be the only survivors in that game.



lol yes, played and finished the 'flashlight' game


----------



## netman

*Amy Pond's flashlight: What IS it? *

I would LOVE to find out what this is. It looks like a real flashlight and not a prop. The rotary control clicked and varied the light. It seemed too involved to be a made for the show prop. It was from the episode "The Beast Below" in the fifth series and I will link to my stills on Flickr (7 images). Of course it it turns out this is real that is just the beginning of my problem since I will want one. Anyone?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/outsider1955/sets/72157629832945197/



Thanks!

Andy


----------



## LEDninja

It has been a long time since I saw TITANIC. Can not remember much about it. As my mallplex has a Reel Deal every Tuesday I went over to see it again. A couple of crew members were using what looked to me to be oversized 6V lanterns. While looking up the names of the cast on IMDB after I got home I came across this:

Goofs
Anachronisms: While the officers are searching the hold for Jack and Rose, they use a flashlight with pure white light 7000k, not the yellowish light 2500k from a normal flashlight. Such lights were not available at that time. The light was a PEAKBEAM short-arc light, the tale-tell circle in the middle of the beam for the lamp-holder shows this.

Will the CPF member who posted this extremely detailed technical report please identify yourself.


----------



## Kevinkw1

Not sure if this been mentioned in thread, but i just saw the episode the UK series Strike Back, episode 3 where John Porter rescues Masuku from the prison. They use 2 surefire e1b backups that we're taped under the desk for them!


----------



## Flashmart

*Recent bones tv show. On or about april 23 2012*

I would like to buy the flashlight in this episode. Any idea.


----------



## Kevinkw1

tacticaltony said:


> Just finished watching The Walking Dead. In the scene where Daryl and Glenn search the woods in the last 10 minutes of the episode it looked like Daryl used the SR90.



What about the scene in season 2 where Glenn goes to the barn at Hershel farm, I think it's a quark maelstrom s18?


----------



## LiuChuan

Two flashlights from _Lie To Me_,any ideas?


----------



## ericjohn

pounder said:


> anyone know what light this is in stargate universe? yellow with a cut away piece on the side of the bezel..



It looks like those new foreign made Rayovac Industiral 2AA's. Rayovac's older American made Industrial model was much better than the current vacuum bi pin ones made somewhere across the Pacific. Anyways, that had to either be modded with high powered LED(s) and made to fit those 3V Lithium batteries or that is some fancy camera trick.


----------



## ericjohn

I don't know if this counts, but I am working on a railroad police drama. In the first story; an electronics salesman (who is also a rail fan) sells a 3D LED Maglite (131 Lumens) to the special agent (main character). The salesman explains that the 3D Maglite is a great deal because it is battery efficient (and new batteries can be had easily), bright enough for any tactical situation and serves also as a knight stick. The transaction is completed, and they exchange information, since the salesman is also a railfan.


----------



## Monocrom

*Humans vs. Zombies* (2011)

In this low-budget horror movie, a character soon after the movie begins is in a bathroom stall when someone switches the lights off in the college bathroom. The young guy pulls out a black 3D [email protected] before getting "attacked" by a fake zombie acquaintance. The real ones multiply soon enough though. It's tough to pull off a zombie film that is actually boring for most of the time you spend watching it. Well, the producers of this crap-fest did an excellent job of pulling off that trick.


----------



## Monocrom

*Hunger* (2009)

After imprisoning a handful on individuals in a large old well, a methodical madmen keeps a very close eye on them. Towards the end of the film, he goes down to check on something that one of the individuals has left for him. He uses a full-sized black [email protected] to see in the old well. (Impossible to tell if it's a 2D or longer model due to the way he's holding it.)


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Anybody figure out what lights Don Wildman uses on Off Limits?
http://www.travelchannel.com/tv-shows/off-limits


----------



## DisrupTer911

I think people said it's an Innova T series


----------



## Monocrom

*The Seamstress* (2009)

As the group of teenagers search for their missing friends in the woods, they use a couple of large, modern, lanterns with huge reflectors (possibly Pelican brand) and one 3D LED black [email protected] model. They stumble upon a set of large old-fashioned torches, and decide to use those since their flashlights just aren't bright enough. They find one of their friends, but realize too late that an evil spirit has been manipulating them.


----------



## LEDninja

Battleship











Don't recognize the flashlight.


----------



## etherealshade

That's a good old fashioned incan Streamlight Scorpion.


----------



## Monocrom

etherealshade said:


> That's a good old fashioned incan Streamlight Scorpion.



Old fashioned? It's still a useful light. Especially for new flashaholics with a tight budget. (As long as they buy used and realize that prices in that segment should be incredibly low.)


----------



## etherealshade

I apologise, I didn't mean old fashioned in a derogatory way; more in a nostalgic fashion. I have a soft spot for incans in these days of LED everything.


----------



## Monocrom

etherealshade said:


> I apologise, I didn't mean old fashioned in a derogatory way; more in a nostalgic fashion. I have a soft spot for incans in these days of LED everything.



I know exactly what you mean. No offense taken.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Buffy The Vampire Slayer"

Episode - "Bad Eggs."

In this episode, Buffy and her classmates are taught parenting skills by being assigned to look after eggs. Unfortunately, the eggs contain mind-controlling parasitic monsters that attach themselves to the backs of their hosts. In one scene, a school security officer goes to check out an open door that should be locked. He uses what is clearly a black 6D cell [email protected] to investigate inside the room which leads to a hole in the basement wall. He rests the light on his shoulder while checking out the gaping hole. Unfortunately, he doesn't notice the individual with evil intent sneaking up behind him . . .


----------



## cland72

Series - Supernatural
Episode - Survival of the fittest

Surefire M4 in action, as it is in many of the episodes where the Winchesters use a flashlight, when the brothers break into the crypt of a nunnery.


----------



## Toohotruk

I watched part of Stephen King's _Maximum Overdrive_ a week or so ago...pretty bad movie, but at one point, Emilio Estevez and another guy are crawling through a sewer pipe, and they have what looks like a 5C or 6C Mag with them.

Like I said before, that movie is really pretty stupid, but it does have a great soundtrack...pretty much all AC/DC music. :rock:


----------



## Juan334

chernobyl diaries watch it lastnigh and i loved this flashlight. what is it


http://img2.timeinc.net/ew/i/2012/04/17/CHERNOBYL-DIARIES_510.jpg

http://bestmoviesevernews.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Chernobyl-Diaries-2012-Movie-Image-2.jpg

http://static.screenweek.it/2012/4/20/chernobyl-diaries-foto-dal-film-03_mid.jpg


----------



## SimulatedZero

LiuChuan said:


> Two flashlights from _Lie To Me_,any ideas?




That appears to be a Streamlight SuperTac


----------



## ^Gurthang

The new Sherlock Holmes series; Hounds of the Baskerville. Holmes & Watson are searching for the beast, both look to have fairly high output lights but I couldn't tell what the lights were, anyone else?


----------



## greatscoot

Kestrel said:


> This hasn't been a thread I've been keeping an eye on, so please forgive me for posting about the Maxabeams that were used in Firefly Episode 3 (I finally saw it today). Pretty funny to see them go from spot to flood as as the episode develops. Great lights for sure, but for those tight quarters I'd rather have an M91 or Moddoo triple, lol. Those pencil beams from the Maxabeams sure do make a statement though.



Now I am going to have to watch that episode again.


----------



## BLUE LED

They use Fenix TK45 in Prometheus 3D.


----------



## FPSRelic

BLUE LED said:


> They use Fenix TK45 in Prometheus 3D.



Yes! I just saw that in the latest preview for it and wondered if someone else has seen it:












It's looks pretty futuristic with it's 3 barreled head and all. I'm not surprised its used in more movies.


----------



## BLUE LED

I watched Prometheus 3D yesterday at the Sky super screen. Every time they used lights, I paid extra care and attention. They used another light, but I couldn't identify it.


----------



## Monocrom

*** _In an earlier post (possibly in a different continuation of this topic) I mentioned that in the NCIS episode "Killing Ari: Part II," Gibbs used a SureFire M4 to look for Ducky and Gerald after showing up to the GPS coordinates given for their location. Outside, at night, in the pouring rain; he only finds their abandoned cellphones. After taking a closer look, the barrel seems too short to be an M4. Also, Gibbs is holding the light in an odd way. One that would only be comfortable if there was a rubber grip-ring on the barrel of the light. So the light he's using is actually a SureFire M3T instead. _


----------



## picard

did anyone see the movie, Chernobyl diaries? The characters of the movie found a powerful 200 lumen light in a bus. I couldn't identify the light model.


----------



## pounder

cland72 said:


> Series - Supernatural
> Episode - Survival of the fittest
> 
> Surefire M4 in action, as it is in many of the episodes where the Winchesters use a flashlight, when the brothers break into the crypt of a nunnery.


----------



## cland72




----------



## kelmo

FPSRelic said:


> Yes! I just saw that in the latest preview for it and wondered if someone else has seen it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's looks pretty futuristic with it's 3 barreled head and all. I'm not surprised its used in more movies.



I watched it last night. They were using another type of flashlight as well. 

It was a great flick. 

kelmo


----------



## gottawearshades

Just watched the remake of Fright Night, featuring David Tenant (not his best work) and a Surefire UB3T duct-taped to a crossbow--probably overkill in a small basement.


----------



## yliu

Anyone identified the flashlight in "The Avengers"? 

I'm pretty sure there is a flashlight but I cannot recall what was it.


----------



## TyJo

The flashlight in Prometheus was a Fenix TK 45 (o, and I didn't think the movie was very good).


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Storage Wars"

Episode - "Here's Looking At You, Kenny."

During this new episode, Brandon is using a black 3D [email protected] model to inspect one of the storage units. Another bidder, a minor one who is just there at that particular auction, is using a blue version of the same model.


----------



## etienne2000

Hello,

I'm in a pass or I search and bought flashlight, and right now, I watch stargate atlantis and I found a flashlight that interests me,

I search a LED flashlight from Stargate Atlantis (Season 5 episode 1 "Search and Rescue") when the team serch in the destroyed bulding.

Sorry for the bad quality, i have taker a photo of my TV:








seen the light given off by the flashlight, I think it should be an LED.

Thanks in advance for your answer.

PS: Sorry for my bad spelling, i speak french ^^.


----------



## Monocrom

Not 100% sure. But from the two pictures above, the light could very likely be a SureFire M4 with a replacement, black, SureFire tailcap.


----------



## etienne2000

Thanks for your answer,

she actually looks much the model that you told me.

Here are three other pictures i have make.
I have found better scene when we have a better view of the flashlight.
it's mee or the flashlight of the photo N°3 seems to be different? (if yes, what is the model ^^)


----------



## Slazmo

Denise the Menace movie - more Maglites than you can poke a child at....


----------



## Monocrom

etienne2000 said:


> Thanks for your answer,
> 
> she actually looks much the model that you told me.
> 
> Here are three other pictures i have make.
> I have found better scene when we have a better view of the flashlight.
> it's mee or the flashlight of the photo N°3 seems to be different? (if yes, what is the model ^^) . . .



3rd pic makes it even more clear that it's a SureFire M4 with a black SureFire z41 tailcap installed on the light, instead of the OD green version of the same tailcap design that comes standard on the SF M4. Both versions of the same tailcap (black, and OD green) are interchangeable on the M4. This is completely common with SureFire models. Especially older ones such as the M4.


----------



## etienne2000

Thanks, i have found it, "M4 devastator"

I have an another search:

This is from the same episode of stargate atlantis (Season 5 episode 1 "Search and Rescue"):
This is the big flashlight of the rescuers.






















And the second search is a Led flashlight from Stargate atlantis from the season 5 episode 7 (Whispers):
This looks like a camping lamps but they are used as tactical light and can also be planted in the ground with his pointed shape of its handle
there was a lot of scene with this lamp, but since this is in the fog, there very hard to get a correct snapshot.









Thanks in advance for your illuminating answer ^^


----------



## Monocrom

etienne2000 said:


> I have an another search:



The pics are very blurry. However this one appears to be an AE brand HID flashlight. Perhaps their Xenide 25w Searchlight model. (Pumping out around 1500 lumens.) AE is a very well-respected brand. But their lights simply aren't talked about much on CPF nowadays.


----------



## wee

mvyrmnd said:


> I spotted that the other night too... Thought it was a bit odd.


odd ppl odd flashlight lol


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "King of the Hill"

Episode - "Tankin' It To The Streets."

Not often you see a character in an animated TV series use a flashlight. Also, if you blink you'll likely miss it. Bill becomes suspicious when he notices a good portion of his Army medical file is blacked out. Wanting to help his friend Bill find out the truth, Dale sneaks onto the Army base, with ease. And then sneaks into the Records Dept., with ease. He uses what appears to be a 2AAA bare aluminum penlight tossed into his mouth to look for Bill's records in the darkened room. He discovers what appears to be a secret drug testing program which explains Bill's lack of hair, fat gut, hairy back, and perhaps even his bad breath. Devastated by the news, Bill gets drunk and steals a tank. Thankfully, Bill can't even get that right. No real damage caused as his friends try to return the tank before its absence is noticed. Things get funnier when a twist to the secret drug testing program is revealed. Once again, Dale screwed up.


----------



## Terrasolo

Hello everyone! I'm the new guy I guess. I have to admit to not really being a flashlight enthusiast but I am an avid prop collector and sometimes shows and movies have some really cool flashlights. One of my favorite shows is The X-Files and I've always wanted one of these lights from the first series. 

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-JjUdrM9PT...0/s2+ep1+mulder+in+peurto+rico+flashlight.PNG

They put off a very strong beam of light and aside from the prop angle for the show, I feel I could use them in an independent film (also an amateur film maker) as an interesting lighting source. 

Any chance any of you know what type of light this might be? Thanks for any help.


----------



## etherealshade

Looks like a Maxabeam to me.


----------



## Terrasolo

I just looked that up, it does look like that one. Thanks! Wow, I had no clue flashlights could be priced that high :/ Hmmm... maybe I'll put htis one on the back burner for a bit. I have a few other projects on at the moment.


----------



## Monocrom

Terraolo said:


> I just looked that up, it does look like that one. Thanks! Wow, I had no clue flashlights could be priced that high :/ Hmmm... maybe I'll put htis one on the back burner for a bit. I have a few other projects on at the moment.



Definitely Maxabeam. The nice thing about this hobby is that it is one of the least expensive ones out there that one can indulge in. There are a few very expensive models. But those tend to be the exception, rather than the rule.

Also . . . :welcome:


----------



## Terrasolo

Thank you! I've just noticed that over the years there have been a number of cool flashlights used in various ways in shows that I like and some of them I really wanted. Maybe I should start a bit smaller than this one though


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Terrasolo said:


> Thank you! I've just noticed that over the years there have been a number of cool flashlights used in various ways in shows that I like and some of them I really wanted. Maybe I should start a bit smaller than this one though



Stick around CPF/CPFMP for awhile and look around. You will probably find what you want, and maybe one of those Maxabeams at a good price.

Bill


----------



## Toohotruk

Yep, I've never gone wrong on the Marketplace...and I've bought a lot of stuff on there. You can find a lot of good deals on there. :naughty:


And :welcome:


----------



## Terrasolo

Cool, good to know, thanks guys. I've just learned that one of them is a very rare Ever Ready penlight from the 60's. Just my luck.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Oops! I sort of helped get the thread off track. Back to Flashlights in TV shows and movies.

Bill


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

I saw the fenix tk45 in the movie "prometheus" plus another that i could no identify.


----------



## ericjohn

I had posted on this thread a while back about the flashlight that was featured in All In the Family. The episode aired just a little while ago on Tribune Antenna TV (don't know if that channel is available on all Tribune TV stations or what.) Stephanie (played by Danielle Brisebois) was stealing items that reminded her of the Bunkers. Edith (Jean Stapleton) was looking around the living room for some of the missing goods. She was using a 3D industrial (yellow) flashlight with black head and tail caps. The switch was similar to that on the military anglehead flashlights, but was silver colored. After getting a better look at the light, (it was years since the last time I saw the episode) I looked it up in the flashlight museum. It is a Bright Star 3941. 

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Bri...-with-Red-Safety-Wand-and-Ring-Hanger-3D-1980 

That is a picture of it. I am going to have to send my corrections to the flashlight museum. They have that light listed as circa 1980, when it was in an episode that was copyrighted 1979 or 1978.

I think the name of the episode is "...Crime Wave."


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Bones"

Episode - "The Doctor In The Photo."

Early on, the team finds the remains of a doctor buried underneath and partially in a tree. Bones is using a SureFire M6 with scalloped bezel in that scene which takes place at night. Another member of the team is using an identical M6. A couple of other team members are using lights as well, but smaller than the M6. 

In another scene, while confronting a possible murder suspect, Bones grabs a blue 3D [email protected] as the possible murder weapon. 

This case hits way too close to home for Bones. She spends sleepless nights on the case. Often given helpful advice by the night watchman / security guard. On a personal note, it was nice seeing a security guard portrayed in a far more realistic manner instead of as a lazy buffoon for once.


----------



## summer

Rafael Jimenez said:


> I saw the fenix tk45 in the movie "prometheus" plus another that i could no identify.



I realized that I was at least a semi-flashaholic when I identified the TK45 in Prometheus. I had actually been more interested in the flashlights than the story line.


----------



## ericjohn

In a 2012 episode of Chasing UFO's, a policeman is interviewed. He claims to have had a radiation beam shot at him by aliens, which caused him burns. He went to the hospital and was treated. While he was being interviewed, he was asked if he had any of the items on him that he had the night of the incident. He went on to say what he had, and began to show his helment, knight stick and his duty flashlight. His duty flashlight was a "D" Cell Kel-Lite. If I saw it clearly enough, it was the kind with the red switch. My mouth dropped wide open, because seconds before I saw it, I said to myself "I wonder if it is going to be a Kel-Lite?"


----------



## yliu

In "Get Smart" Anne Hathaway is holding a light when she is climbing in the ventilation system of a facility where nukes are made, at the same time Steve Carell is caught by the bad guys. 
It is not clear which light it is, but it has a strike bezel that seems to be an Surefire E2D.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "The Walking Dead"

Episode - "18 Miles Out."

Rick and Shane search a compound for more zombies, as they consider leaving the young Outsider there. Before the big fight that breaks out between the two of them, Shane searches and clears an old school bus. Hanging down from one of the open windows is a red, plastic, lantern. Likely an Energizer LED one.


----------



## kelmo

yliu said:


> In "Get Smart" Anne Hathaway is holding a light when she is climbing in the ventilation system of a facility where nukes are made, at the same time Steve Carell is caught by the bad guys.
> It is not clear which light it is, but it has a strike bezel that seems to be an Surefire E2D.



It was a 6PDL. I am such a nerd that I had time identify the light while she was crawling around in a latex costume.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Storage Wars"

Episode - "From Russia With Chucks."

In this episode, we see Jarrod use a SureFire M4 for the first time to check out the storage units. A very clear shot of the light in one scene.


----------



## Monocrom

*Aliens vs. Predator: Requiem* (2007)

In this craptacular sequel to the first AVP movie, there are numerous scenes in which flashlights are used. Unfortunately, the vast majority of the film takes place in almost utter darkness. The only scene in which I could make out a specific flashlight model was the one just before the deputy is killed by the Predator who comes hunting for the Aliens, on Earth. Deputy was using a black 3D [email protected]


----------



## yliu

In "The Amazing Spiderman", did anyone notice the flashlight mounted on the polices' rifles? 

You can see it when a bunch of polices shoot the lizard and when they catch spiderman.

It seemed to have a yellowish beam, so it might be an incan surefire, and it also seemed to have a small diameter body tube in the middle with a larger diameter head and tail cap. I couldn't see any strike bezel... Surefire C2 or Z2???

Can anyone identify it?


----------



## Swede74

****For those who absolutely don't want to know anything about the episode of Breaking Bad that premiered July 15, 2012, there is mini-spoiler below****


A couple of nice flashlight scenes in the latest (Season 5, Episode 1) episode of Breaking Bad. Has anyone identified the small flashlight Mike (Jonathan Banks) is holding between his teeth when he is working on a keypad lock at the police station? It looks like a single AA light.


----------



## Toohotruk

I was watching an episode of _Haunted Highway_ last night, a show created by Jack Osbourne (yep, Ozzy's son), and at one point two investigators were looking for a creature in the woods, and one of them was using a Nebo Redline light. I couldn't tell which one (not well versed on their models), but it had the light up "redline" just behind the bezel, and the beamshot had a square beam, which indicates an aspheric lens. One of my coworkers has a Nebo light, and it has the same features.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "My Cat from Hell"

Episode - "Kitty Jail."

In this episode, a cat (Finn) wakes up its owners every night, very early, with loud meowing. He then pees all over the place, and has been doing it for years. Even worse, his owner Laura lives in that urine-soaked filth with her aggravated boyfriend who is on the verge of leaving the relationship. It's only when the host of the show tells them to clean it up as part of their homework assignment, that they actually do. 

In one scene the host of the show uses a UV light the size of a black 2D [email protected] to investigate just how excessively bad the urine-soaked floor actually is.


----------



## rambo180

Anyone know what flashlight she uses in Forest Park in the _2012 movie: *GONE*_ (starring Amanda Seyfried). 

It looks unpractically spotty. Guess it looks good on camera.


----------



## Quiksilver

You guys realize we're probably just 'spotting' the same lights over and over and over?

Film productions hire out equipment from dedicated equipment companies. Once they aren't using the equipment anymore, its sent back and promptly sent out to the next film/television production.

We're probably just spotting the same gear over and over as it is shuffled between entertainment productions.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Monocrom said:


> Series - "My Cat from Hell"
> 
> Episode - "Kitty Jail."
> 
> In this episode, a cat (Finn) wakes up its owners every night, very early, with loud meowing. He then pees all over the place, and has been doing it for years. Even worse, his owner Laura lives in that urine-soaked filth with her aggravated boyfriend who is on the verge of leaving the relationship. It's only when the host of the show tells them to clean it up as part of their homework assignment, that they actually do.
> 
> In one scene the host of the show uses a UV light the size of a black 2D [email protected] to investigate just how excessively bad the urine-soaked floor actually is.



Wonder if that's one of the lights that LEDite(I think?) sells? http://www3.cobbcarpet.com/zen3/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=70&products_id=1380


----------



## Toohotruk

Quiksilver said:


> You guys realize we're probably just 'spotting' the same lights over and over and over?
> 
> Film productions hire out equipment from dedicated equipment companies. Once they aren't using the equipment anymore, its sent back and promptly sent out to the next film/television production.
> 
> We're probably just spotting the same gear over and over as it is shuffled between entertainment productions.



Most likely.


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, but the films and TV shows themselves are different. Plus, it's not always lights rented from companies. If a scene needs to be shot, sometimes they use whatever is available on the Set. Sometimes a borrowed light from a member of the crew.

Al mentioned once spotting a SureFire 9AN in an episode of "Smallville." Definitely not the sort of light you rent for a Production. So, sometimes we do see something a bit rare or somewhat unique in the hands of an actor who is in character.


----------



## Monocrom

bshanahan14rulz said:


> Wonder if that's one of the lights that LEDite(I think?) sells? http://www3.cobbcarpet.com/zen3/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=70&products_id=1380



No, it looked exactly like a black 2D [email protected] on the outside.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "MI-5"

Episode - "Nuclear Strike."

The team interrogates an unlikely traitor, and learns of a plot to use a nuclear bomb in a suitcase on the population of London. With only a handful of hours to find and stop the activated Sleeper, the team is ambushed by a Russian Hit-Squad (unaware of the bomb plot) and forced to separate. Harry goes off to do what he can, (eventually making contact with the commander of the Hit-Squad and gaining his trust) while the MI-5 member he's with goes back to regroup with the others. But first he stops to get some gear out of the trunk of a car. Part of that gear includes a black [email protected] that looks like a 2C model. Later, while fleeing from the Russians in an abandoned subway tunnel, the light seems to magically transform into a bigger one with a much bigger bezel. 

Other lights used in this episode. But none are easily identifiable.


----------



## bouncer33441

summer said:


> I realized that I was at least a semi-flashaholic when I identified the TK45 in Prometheus. I had actually been more interested in the flashlights than the story line.



i relized the tk 45 right away along with a friend of mine seeing the movie with me . we now have both after considering to get this light before are going to pull the trigger . i have two 15% off coupons from fenix store which we are going to use . to me the tk45 and the rofis with the two battery tubes have the coolest look . the rofis will be next .


----------



## LEDninja

bouncer33441 said:


> i relized the tk 45 right away along with a friend of mine seeing the movie with me . we now have both after considering to get this light before are going to pull the trigger . i have two 15% off coupons from fenix store which we are going to use . to me the tk45 and the rofis with the two battery tubes have the coolest look . the rofis will be next .


Get them while you still can. I think the TK45 is discontinued and replaced by the TK70. It is no longer listed in many other Fenix retailers.


----------



## Toohotruk

On the series "_Flip Men" _on Spike TV, the big bald guy often carries (and swings) a baseball bat flashlight, and last night he used it to smash a drug dealer's tail light. Looks kind of cool.

The other guy uses a yellow handheld "lantern" style light most of the time.


----------



## bouncer33441

going gear and battery junction and lighthound still have them


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "The Return of Sherlock Holmes"

Episode - "The Bruce Partington Plans."

In this episode involving mystery, intrigue, and espionage; Holmes and Watson end up breaking into an office in order to look for clues. The use a pair of extremely old-fashioned and quite dim lanterns to search the office.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "M*A*S*H"

Episode - "The More I See You."

Hawkeye is reunited with his lost love when she ends up at the 4077 as a nurse. They end up together in a tent, with Hawkeye using a traditional lantern to light the inside of the large tent. She's married now. He regrets that she broke up with him due to his career coming first. (It still does.) And while Hawkeye is open to the possibility of re-kindling their relationship, she is not. Showing respect for her husband and the vows she took when she became a married woman, she puts in a transfer out of the 4077; and is soon gone.


----------



## vincent3664

Toohotruk said:


> On the series "_Flip Men" _on Spike TV, the big bald guy often carries (and swings) a baseball bat flashlight, and last night he used it to smash a drug dealer's tail light. Looks kind of cool.
> 
> The other guy uses a yellow handheld "lantern" style light most of the time.



I was also wondering where that guy got the baseball bat light. It looks like a full size baseball bat with the bottom hollowed out and replaced with what looks like a pretty powerful flashlight. You think it was homemade or is it mass produced somewhere? Very cool.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Call of the Wildman: More Live Action!"

Episode - "Nightmare at Poacher's Pond."

In this special to the regular "Call of the Wildman" series, our hero tries to save dangerous, large, wild turtles from poachers traps. In one scene, he is neck deep in the swamp with just a large cell modern floating lantern to light his way. He comes upon a simple bucket trap floating in the water. Inside, he rescues a trapped turtle that struggles violently against him. He saves another one too. But a third turtle cannot be found, and is feared to be lost to the poachers.


----------



## Monocrom

*Knowing* (2009)

At the very start of the film, several individuals (mostly police officers) used old-fashioned flashlights to search for a lost little girl. Very soon, she's found . . .


----------



## yliu

*Dark Knight Rises (2012)

*Towards the beginning, police officers including James Gordon use flashlights in a sewer system. I could not find a scene when the light was clearly visible, but it seemed to have a bezel similar to the Surefire 6PX/G2X.


----------



## Yacob

My favorite flashlight moment in a move is in the Disney movie prince Caspian. Edmund takes his flashlight circa 1945 to Narnia and uses it to signal the troops and ultimately brain a guard.


----------



## picard

I feel frustrated when a flashlight die in the hand of a user in a movie. Most movies flashlights are so crappy.


----------



## ABTOMAT

Surprised no one's mention the 1995 movie "Heat." In addition to some great shootouts, Robert DeNiro uses a Streamlight SL-20X to beat the hell out of a member of his gang who crossed him.


----------



## Toohotruk

I've gotta see that!


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Flip Men"

Episode - "The Stench."

Mike and Doug buy a run-down house in the middle of the Hood. While the outside looks nice, practically every inch of the inside is covered in cat $#!%. But that's minor compared to the basement. Which obviously is being used by several junkie squatters. Their beds are empty, except for one. The guys dial 911 to get the junkie some help. Despite having the overdose, the junkie is going to be alright. Incredibly, things just get worse for the guys as they tear the house apart in an effort to get rid of a stench of $#!% that has apparently been 40 or more years in the making.

Despite the house being interesting for all the wrong reasons, one of the guys is carrying a baseball bat with a light attached to the bottom of the knob. It looks like the very end of a small bulb. No switch is visible though. Either it was somehow built into the bat's grip, or could just be a tap-light taped to the end of the bat. The other guy is carrying a couple of floating lanterns, one in each hand, as the two of them make the initial inspection of the house.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Abandoned"

Episode - "Maryland Gristmill."

The guys look for valuables among a 200+ year old family farm abandoned in 1955 due to technological advances that made small, private, farms in America obsolete. Each guy has a light. But could only I.D. two of the three. One is a 2AA Mini-Mag, possibly an LED model, in black. Another is either a 4D or 5D black [email protected] Ironically, one of the treasures that the guys find are some old tiles that are worth quite a bit. A ton of them covering the old dirty floor.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Mission Impossible" (The Original one)

Episode - "The Survivors."

Jim and the team must save two scientists and their wives from a devious foreign agent who wants the knowledge in their heads. Jim possess as the third scientist that they need. Allowing himself to get kidnapped, the rest of the I.M.F. team trigger a phoney earthquake to make the agent and his men think that all of them are buried alive underneath the compound. Jim uses the batteries from the 2D chrome flashlight to make an improvised radio which transmits a secret message from Roland. Later, Jim uses the flashlight to investigate a wall. A bit later, one of the bad guys uses it. Jim then uses it to see inside the short, dirt, tunnel that they created in an effort to escape. Double crossed by the bad guys, Jim and the rest of the hostages escape through an alternate route created by the I.M.F. team.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Last nights "Doctor Who-Asylum of the Daleks" was amazing! Also, it confirmed to me that the characters are Flashaholics!

The good Doctor's assistant Rory Williams finds himself unconscious in a darkened room, he picks himself up and immediately gets a nifty little flashlight out of his front jeans pocket. 

Voila.






Dunno what it is, but it seems to be akin to an early Fenix - looks a little like an old L1D, but could also be a CR123A light, here's a blow up:





Anyone see the ep, any ideas on what it was? Seemed to have a good beam, even competing with the set lighting.

Ah well, as this thread shows, it's nice to see your heroes appreciate a good torch or two.


----------



## Hak62

During the opening credits of the Sunday Mystery Movies (MacMillian and Wife) there was someone walking along a beach with a shining a large beam from a flashlight and the beam would stop to show one of the co-stars names. it seemed like a pretty big flashlight.


----------



## Toohotruk

Boy, that's an oldie! I remember when it originally aired when I was a kid...guess that makes me older than dirt. :duh2:


:welcome:


----------



## rumack

ABTOMAT said:


> Surprised no one's mention the 1995 movie "Heat." In addition to some great shootouts, Robert DeNiro uses a Streamlight SL-20X to beat the hell out of a member of his gang who crossed him.



I remember that! I didn't realize that was a Streamlight. I remember wondering if it was a Maglite but it didn't seem to look quite right. Great movie.


----------



## xlight

Nyctophiliac said:


> A good while ago I posted this picture from Doctor Who:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riversong using a Fenix T1 in 1996 programme time.
> 
> Now this Saturday Doctor Who returns to our screens and in an advance publicity shot here's Riversong again using her trusty Fenix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although this time she's sprayed it white and she appears to be examining some gooey vacuum cleaner hoses. Yuck!
> 
> She really should upgrade her paraphanalia as soon as the BBC Wales Props department lets her!


Hey, could you kindly tell me which TV series the second photo you posted from?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

The first Fenix the L1 was introduced in 2004-2005. The L1 was a single AA LED flashlight. The T1 came much later. Flashlight in above Doctor Who pics might be a Surefire.

Bill


----------



## Monocrom

Bullzeyebill said:


> The first Fenix the L1 was introduced in 2004-2005. The L1 was a single AA LED flashlight. The T1 came much later. Flashlight in above Doctor Who pics might be a Surefire.
> 
> Bill



Bezel design and the portion just behind it makes it look more like a tan Fenix TK10. Either spray-painted or perhaps even powder-coated.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Weaponology"

Episode - "Green Berets."

During this episode dealing with Special Forces, a demonstration of the H&K 416 was given. SureFire was mentioned specifically, Their G2 model (possibly G2L) was shown mounted on the weapon.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

xlight said:


> Hey, could you kindly tell me which TV series the second photo you posted from?



Both these photos are from "DOCTOR WHO"


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Bullzeyebill said:


> The first Fenix the L1 was introduced in 2004-2005. The L1 was a single AA LED flashlight. The T1 came much later. Flashlight in above Doctor Who pics might be a Surefire.
> 
> Bill



I find it hard to believe the BBC have forked out for surefires!! Which one as well?

Even more torches in this weeks episode - I'll screengrab soon.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "CSI: NY"

Episode - "What You See Is What You See."

Mac is involved in a brutal shooting at a local coffee shop. (But only as an eyewitness.) Mac and his team track down where the shooter lives. Inside, Mac uses a Streamlight Scorpion (LED version) to check the apartment for clues. The light was held downward in a very loose grip. Both the trademark rubberized grip along with the two fins on the bezel are clearly visible. A couple of members of Mac's team use flashlights in other scenes of this episode. They might have been the same model. But only Mac's flashlight is clearly distinguishable.

What appeared to be a simple hold-up gone wrong, turns out to be much more than that.


----------



## redaudi

I have one of those, it's a great light!


----------



## Monocrom

Sure is. I've got the inca. version of the SL Scorpion. First encountered it years ago in a window display before I knew anything about quality lights, or even cared to.


----------



## shelm

Everyone knows the blockbuster TV series LOST ( 6 seasons ), i guess?
In every episode they use several flashlights, different models.

Since LOST is an old series, they cant be using Cree power LED flashlights, my guess. However, their lights look bright. Any flashaholic knows all the models which are used in LOST?


----------



## Monocrom

*Bottom Feeder* (2006)

A scientist mutated into a 2-legged, blood-covered, giant rat, terrorizes a group of maintenance workers and a couple of well-dressed government agents in some underground tunnels. Various small flashlights the size of an SF 6P along with some cheap modern-day lanterns are used throughout the movie. Unfortunately, couldn't get a good enough look to identify any of the lights except one. The group places a Coleman Focus Lantern (about $7.oo at Wal-Mart) on a flat surface as they get an emergency phone call from the badly burned rich guy.


----------



## kelmo

In "Predator 2," the team that tries to ambush the Predator in the meat packing warehouse have Maxabeams on their shoulders.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Cops"

Episode - "Bad Girls 11."

In this episode, an officer confronts a woman in a stolen SUV. He uses a Streamlight Strion (looks like the inca. version) to search the driver's seat. He finds a crack pipe hidden by the door. Turns out that she's a "working girl," and the last guy she was with sent her out to score some drugs. But she took off in his ride. The officer got him to be honest about the circumstances involving his stolen ride. Due to this fact, and her complete honesty & cooperation with the officer, he decides not to arrest her for Grand Theft Auto or the crack pipe. Instead he issues her a summons for the pipe.


----------



## aloidflip

*What Flashlight are these?*

Hey everyone! I just saw the movie Prometheus last night and they seem to use a lot of Flashlight  Can anybody Identify this one, is it a Fenix TK45?


----------



## jezdec

*Re: What Flashlight are these?*

YES, I believe it is.....great light, and a great movie by the way ...


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

In the Bourne Legacy there's a scene where he takes a door panel off a car and gets a gun and some other stuff from inside. He is in a parking deck and uses a Coast PX45 on full flood mode in his mouth to see what he's doing. Not the best light in the world but it's my go-to light for taking my dog around in my hard to avoid his past poops.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Victorious"

Episode - "Wanko's Warehouse."

During the season premiere, the gang decides to hide after-hours to get in on a sale before everyone else. One thing they didn't count on though is the laser-beam security system / alarm. They push Robbie underneath the beams, and he goes to switch off the alarm. That's when he encounters the Triplet twins, there to rob the place. (Yup, they're twins. And their last name is "Triplet.") They don't hurt Robbie. And even give him a twin hug. One of them is holding a red 3D [email protected] with (ironically) a black filter over the lens. Jade's hunger gets her really upset, and Cat. runs off to get her a sandwich . . . Thus tripping the alarm. The gang runs off with storage bins covering their heads (so as not to be seen on the parking lot security cameras.) They rescue Robbie, and to his delight he gets to share Tori's bin.

What can I say, it was the best thing on. And it was nice watching a show without the Censor's bleep button going off like crazy every 5 seconds.


----------



## xlight

*Fenix TK41 TV series Lost Gate *

Guys, check out the photos below. 

















Thread Merge - Norm


----------



## recDNA

Looks too long to be a tk41 doesn't it?


----------



## martinaee

*Re: Fenix TK41 TV series Lost Gate*

Didn't really look like one until the last picture. There you can see it almost certainly is a TK41.


----------



## lwknight

It is hard to tell the size of the light because the actors hands could be really small. The shape is TK41 but the reflector looks too big compared to the hands.


----------



## Monocrom

recDNA said:


> Looks too long to be a tk41 doesn't it?



In the last pic, it looks more like a Fenix TK50 than a TK41.

It might be that model as well in the other pics.


----------



## yliu

Yes it's a TK45, there was quite some excitement over flashlight when this movie came out.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Bones"

Episode - "Mummy in the Maze."

While on the trail of a serial killer close to Halloween, Bones and Booth get an excellent lead while preparing to go out to a Halloween party. Dressed as Wonder Woman and Clark Kent, they end up searching inside a dark, dank, spooky area. Booth uses the weapon-light on his Sig Sauer, while Bones apparently somehow concealed a .50 revolver and a SureFire M6 in her skimpy costume. Eventually they're confronted by a psychotic clown (literally), with a sawed-off shotgun.


----------



## FoxFury

A few FoxFury lights were used in last night's episode of Bones titled "Gunk in the Garage". Our Nomad Prime and Rook CheckMate flashlight can be seen at various times. 

Hodgins wears the FoxFury Command 20 Tasker in this episode. I'll spare you a screenshot of him having guts fall onto his face and the headlamp. I consider CPF a family friendly place so here's a PG rated screenshot.





Here's a link if you want to watch that scene on YouTube:


----------



## Monocrom

You guys were able to get your lights featured on "Bones"? *NICE!
*
One time thing, or can we look forward to seeing all future episodes featuring your lights?


----------



## Toohotruk

Cool scene! :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxFury

Monocrom said:


> You guys were able to get your lights featured on "Bones"? *NICE!
> *
> One time thing, or can we look forward to seeing all future episodes featuring your lights?



Thanks! They have a few of our lights so it's a possibility our headlamps or flashlights will be used again. We truly have no way of knowing if our lights will appear as its up to the creative team at Bones as to what works best with their story.


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks for the response. Looking forward to (hopefully) seeing more of your lights in future episodes.


----------



## afraidofdark

^Gurthang said:


> The new Sherlock Holmes series; Hounds of the Baskerville. Holmes & Watson are searching for the beast, both look to have fairly high output lights but I couldn't tell what the lights were, anyone else?



I just watched Hounds of the Baskerville last night on Netflix and wondered the same thing. They were small lights, with turbo heads and tight beams but the scenes were so dark that I couldn't get a good look at the torches themselves.


----------



## Monocrom

*Infestation* (2009)

At the end of this film, Cooper can't activate the bomb to kill the giant insects and their eggs. He realizes that there are no batteries for the remote detonator. So he pulls them from his full-sized black [email protected], then blows the nest up.


----------



## Changchung

I just see last night Prometheus two different hand lights but I cant identify what models are;






In various scene look like they are using Niteye eye25.

BTW

The space vehicules use a lot of bars offroad leds and strobe green leds... Nice to watch

See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm


Take a look...




SFMI4UT


----------



## Monocrom

*Toolbox Murders* (2004)

A young couple moves into a run-down apartment building in which tenants are being murdered off by a deformed, psychotic, lunatic. Steven has a hard time believing his wife that something is horribly wrong. She decides to investigate on her own, soon discovering secret rooms all over one portion of the building. The rooms span the entire length of the building. There's no room 104, 204, 304, etc.

She soon finds mysterious markings that lead her closer to the killer. Through quite a few scenes in the movie, she relies on a SureFire M4 to light the way. (One really good shot of her SureFire when she reunites with her husband.) He's using a black 3D [email protected] to search for her once another tenant presents him with proof that a killer is on the loose. A couple of other lights in the film too. But those are cheap, crappy, ones.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "The Walking Dead"

Episode - "Seed."

At the start of this season premiere episode, Rick uses what looks most likely to be a SureFire M6 or possibly an SF M6LT to check the cabin that the survivors find, along with the silenced pistol in his other hand. Towards the end of the episode, several tactical lights with tailcap switches are used by the survivors to check inside the darkened prison. Based on the shape of the bezel, one of those lights is either an SF M3LT, SF M6LT, or possibly even an older large Wolf-Eyes model.

Daryl apparently found a pistol-light, and mounted it on his crossbow.


----------



## cland72

I think you meant Rick  

Posted using Tapatalk on my HTC Evo


----------



## Monocrom

Darn. Yup, I meant Rick. Dale got killed off. 

(Edited my previous post.)


----------



## kelmo

It looked like a M6LT. During the middle of the Herschel gets bit scene Rick is holding is holding a different flashlight, the bezel is smaller.


----------



## Toohotruk

They had a lot of lights in this episode. Walking Dead is back on!!!


----------



## Monocrom

kelmo said:


> It looked like a M6LT. During the middle of the Herschel gets bit scene Rick is holding is holding a different flashlight, the bezel is smaller.



Yup. I noticed the continuity problems with the lights. In one scene, it's clearly a large flashlight about the size of an SF M6. A few seconds later, he's holding a smaller model. Then a few seconds later, he's got the larger light protruding from his hand again.


----------



## ico

Monocrom said:


> Series - "The Walking Dead"Episode - "Seed."At the start of this season premiere episode, Rick uses what looks most likely to be a SureFire M6 or possibly an SF M6LT to check the cabin that the survivors find, along with the silenced pistol in his other hand. Towards the end of the episode, several tactical lights with tailcap switches are used by the survivors to check inside the darkened prison. Based on the shape of the bezel, one of those lights is either an SF M3LT, SF M6LT, or possibly even an older large Wolf-Eyes model.Daryl apparently found a pistol-light, and mounted it on his crossbow.


Here's a pic







This one is in Grimm Season 2 episode 7
The guest character seems to have a LedLenser. Check the beam


----------



## Pointoflight

whoisvince said:


> That's a Fenix TK-45, looks great on TV.



I think they used the same one in the movie, "Prometheus".....looks identical. Time period in movie is 2092. We may need flashlights by then. Probably night vision contacts or implants.


----------



## kelmo

In "American Horror" the horney couple look like they are using LED Lenser flashlights.


----------



## sween1911

Monocrom said:


> Yup. I noticed the continuity problems with the lights. In one scene, it's clearly a large flashlight about the size of an SF M6. A few seconds later, he's holding a smaller model. Then a few seconds later, he's got the larger light protruding from his hand again.



Me too. Looked like he alternated between the M6LT and the smaller R1 Lawman back and forth. Drove me crazy. I recognized the new turbohead silhouette immediately, and I kept looking for it, it was the smaller light.


----------



## Risky

kelmo said:


> In "American Horror" the horney couple look like they are using LED Lenser flashlights.



I went crazy when I watched the beginning. I want to use my lights for an urbex adventure so bad.


----------



## Hak62

In last weeks episode of Dexter, Deb is searching a house with what appears to be a Surefire. I got a blank glance from the people I was watching it with when I pointed that out.


----------



## Outdoorsman5

The Walking Dead is awesome. Lots of nice looking lights in the last two episodes. Could definitely make out a surefire or two or more. Also, lovin the reverse flashlight silencer.


----------



## FPSRelic

Outdoorsman5 said:


> The Walking Dead is awesome. Lots of nice looking lights in the last two episodes. Could definitely make out a surefire or two or more. Also, lovin the reverse flashlight silencer.



Yep. There's definately a Surefire M6 in there.


----------



## mr.lumen

*the skin i live in.*

a great movie i just saw, and guess what lights in it? the olight sr90!!! awesome


----------



## nathan225

*Re: the skin i live in.*

wow that is cool I love when you can spot good lights in movies and tv shows . I find my self always looking when I am watching tv to see what kind of lights they are using


----------



## tobrien

*Re: the skin i live in.*



nathan225 said:


> wow that is cool I love when you can spot good lights in movies and tv shows . I find my self always looking when I am watching tv to see what kind of lights they are using


same here, i think they really use Surefires a lot in movies, but then again they have huge budgets


----------



## mr.lumen

*Re: the skin i live in.*

Yes they do! I was kinda surprised when I saw that 450 dollar light in the movie. I figured there must have been a gaffer who was a flashaholic and made the movie buy the light and provably kept it for himself haha!


----------



## tobrien

mr.lumen said:


> Yes they do! I was kinda surprised when I saw that 450 dollar light in the movie. I figured there must have been a gaffer who was a flashaholic and made the movie buy the light and provably kept it for himself haha!



i bet youre right about the gaffer hahah


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Police Women Of Dallas"

Episode - "He Bleedin."

(Yes, that is the title of the episode.) In this episode, Mia and Sara pull over the nicest drunken Day Laborer in the world. Very calm, very out of it. What follows is a comedy of errors, on his end, as the two young police women try to see if he's legally intoxicated. (He is.)

As one of them approaches the driver's side window, she's holding a big, black, 6D [email protected] in her hands.


----------



## yliu

James Bond: Skyfall (2012)

Toward the end of the movie, when James Bond, M and Bond's gamekeeper (old man) fight's the villain in their old house in Scotland. M and Bond's gamekeeper escapes through a tunnel. In that scene, you can see that a *Surefire M4 Devestator* is used from the facts that it's incandescent, it has a crenelated bezel and a thin body tube.


----------



## Shooter21

Did anyone here see darkness falls? we flashaholics would be fine in that movie.


----------



## tobrien

Shooter21 said:


> Did anyone here see darkness falls? we flashaholics would be fine in that movie.



true haha

that movie is soooo creepy, but it's so dark


----------



## lewisa

yliu said:


> James Bond: Skyfall (2012)
> 
> Toward the end of the movie, when James Bond, M and Bond's gamekeeper (old man) fight's the villain in their old house in Scotland. M and Bond's gamekeeper escapes through a tunnel. In that scene, you can see that a *Surefire M4 Devestator* is used from the facts that it's incandescent, it has a crenelated bezel and a thin body tube.




I supplied 3 x M6 with MN21's to B23 Ltd for the Skyfall Production. Didn't supply any M4's.


----------



## Toohotruk

I saw part of Rob Zombie's _Halloween II _last night and at one point a cop is standing guard with a rifle on a porch, and it looked to me like a Surefire M6 mounted to the rifle barrel.

Then later, I saw part of the old Stephan King movie _Silver Bullet _and a cop was looking around in a garage in the dark with an old vintage chrome flashlight...was likely a two cell Rayovac Sportsman.


----------



## Monocrom

*Punisher. War Zone* (2008)

Not the wildly hyped version featuring John Travolta and Hugh Jackman. This one came out four years later and features B-list stars such as "Newman" from Seinfeld, the Black commander of the Umbrella team from the first Resident Evil film, and the female lead in the last Rambo movie. ("Darla" from "Buffy, the Vampire Slayer" and "Angel" series.) One of the bad guys looks a lot like Glenn Quinn (also from "Angel") but he died of a drug overdose in 2002. 

It does feature a Punisher far closer to the muscular version from the comic books though. 

In one scene, the Punisher hands over either a SureFire 9P or black SureFire G3 w/ clicky tailcap switch (that, or they put in the click sound in post-production) to a little girl who is very special to him. (She's the daughter of the undercover agent that the Punisher shot in the warehouse by mistake.)


----------



## bondr006

I love Kate Beckett. She had this light in last night's Castle. Can anyone ID it?


----------



## cland72

bondr006 said:


> I love Kate Beckett. She had this light in last night's Castle. Can anyone ID it?
> 
> http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u152/bondr006/VLC.png




Surefire G2X?


----------



## GunnarGG

yliu said:


> James Bond: Skyfall (2012)
> 
> Toward the end of the movie, when James Bond, M and Bond's gamekeeper (old man) fight's the villain in their old house in Scotland. M and Bond's gamekeeper escapes through a tunnel. In that scene, you can see that a *Surefire M4 Devestator* is used from the facts that it's incandescent, it has a crenelated bezel and a thin body tube.



Whatever light it was it seemed to me that it was rather dim when they where in the tunnel and then out on the field it was much brighter and the light on the ground was seen from a long distance.


----------



## lewisa

Believe me, they are M6. Believe me not least because they wanted 3 and we only had 1 in stock, so the others had to come from the personal collection leaving me without an M6 

I appreciate it may be a bit wierd for someone with no posting history to lay such claims, so here is the obligatory 'production finished' letter requesting final invoices (Ive redacted it to avoid breaking CFP advertising rules)...

Link removed.

Another sneak preview for you to keep an eye on is the helmet lights in Gravity due in 2013 starring Clooney and Bullock - all made with P60s.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Lewisa, I removed you link. We'll take your word for it, relative to your credibility.

Bill


----------



## GunnarGG

Sorry if I was unclear.
I wasn't questioning what light it was, I didn't notice it at all when I saw the movie.

What i was talking about was the beam that to me seemed dim in the tunnel and bright out on the field.


----------



## Xacto

GunnarGG said:


> Sorry if I was unclear.
> I wasn't questioning what light it was, I didn't notice it at all when I saw the movie.
> 
> What i was talking about was the beam that to me seemed dim in the tunnel and bright out on the field.




Saw the movie yesterday evening - highly recommended. Regarding the scene in the field, I wouldm't be surprised if that was either CGI or the result of the set/scene being shot in the darkness vs. the tunnel set being a set with set lightning.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Raze

Monocrom said:


> *Punisher. War Zone* (2008)
> 
> Not the wildly hyped version featuring John Travolta and Hugh Jackman. This one came out four years later and features B-list stars such as "Newman" from Seinfeld, the Black commander of the Umbrella team from the first Resident Evil film, and the female lead in the last Rambo movie. ("Darla" from "Buffy, the Vampire Slayer" and "Angel" series.) One of the bad guys looks a lot like Glenn Quinn (also from "Angel") but he died of a drug overdose in 2002.
> 
> It does feature a Punisher far closer to the muscular version from the comic books though.
> 
> In one scene, the Punisher hands over either a SureFire 9P or black SureFire G3 w/ clicky tailcap switch (that, or they put in the click sound in post-production) to a little girl who is very special to him. (She's the daughter of the undercover agent that the Punisher shot in the warehouse by mistake.)



It's what the Punisher said when he gave the girl the light that makes the scene meaningful:

Girl: You're standing in my light. 
Frank Castle: [hands her the G3] Here you go, for the next time someone is standing in your light.

Anyway, a flashlight that looks like the likes of an SF M6 gets major airtime in the Silent Hill: Revelation movie. Can someone ID it? 

Beam looks throwy, and post-production makes it look really warm. There was a good example of why wrist lanyards are important for a flashlight that is essentially a very important tool that gets you through the Darkness.


----------



## nixage

*Re: the skin i live in.*

Didn't even notice a light in the movie. Great and strange movie though. Loved it. 


mr.lumen said:


> a great movie i just saw, and guess what lights in it? the olight sr90!!! awesome


----------



## Fuzzuki

*Re: the skin i live in.*

Storage wars keeps me crazy enough. I see all kinds of crap lights on that show.
For people who supposedly know a lot about stuff, they sure buy crap lights to look into the lockers.


----------



## Monocrom

Fuzzuki said:


> Storage wars keeps me crazy enough. I see all kinds of crap lights on that show.
> For people who supposedly know a lot about stuff, they sure buy crap lights to look into the lockers.



Dave always uses his black Icon Rouge 2AA model. When Nabilla was on the show, she used a Pelican 7060 LED model. So you do see quality lights from time to time on the show.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Burn Notice"

Episode - "Desperate Measures; Means & Ends."

In the latest season premiere, Ayn shows up at the loft while Michael, Fiona, and Tyler are there. Trying to keep a low-profile the latter three are walking around with flashlights. Not sure what Michael and Tyler are using. But Fiona has a SureFire M6LT in her hands.


----------



## Fulaeetoy

From Chernobyl diaries. Anyone know the brand of this light?


----------



## tobrien

Fulaeetoy said:


> From Chernobyl diaries. Anyone know the brand of this light?



looks like a Surefire R1 Lawman to me?


----------



## Fulaeetoy

Head is different from surefire r1 lawman. 

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaptainRogersUK

Been monitoring the forum for a number of years and finally tuck the plunge to join.
Let's just say now I have this is by far one of my fave topics.... it's taken me ages to read just part of this.... lol.. can't wait to finish it on my night as a security dog handler.

Particularly keen on any tactical torches myself and quite a few in here... also looking for a good night vision scope and pocket tactical torch.

Keep up the good work guys and girls


----------



## LEDninja

Saw 2 lights in the movie Skyfall. Did not get a good look at either.

The 1st one was when the old servant was helping an injured M leave Bond's ancestral home. From the large reflector and tight beam I would guess a simple 6V lantern or similar.

Trailing the baddie after them, James got into a fight with baddie's last living employee. Both fell through the ice. After killing the guy Bond had trouble finding the hole in the ice to get out. He grabbed the torch of the dead guy. Cylindrical flashlight, turbohead, twistie. Bond twisted it twice to get it to a bright mode. Do not recognize it.


----------



## Toohotruk

CaptainRogersUK

:welcome:


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Cops"

Episode - "Coast to Coast."

While on routine patrol, an officer spots a junkie hiding his stash outside. They catch him, and find his stash. The officer who spotted him initially was using an old SureFire E1E with the gunmetal finish. It was very old. Had the tear-drop bezel on it that SF hasn't made in years. A bit later, he switched to a brighter and bigger flashlight. It was an orange Streamlight SL-20LP rechargeable model. Another officer standing close by was using one as well.


----------



## Raze

I think lewisa posted before that he supplied three M6's for the production of Skyfall. I watched the movie the other day but only one was used in the movie in the scene you've mentioned. In the fields, the bad guys spots the gamekeeper and M from the distance due to the bright beam. Maybe Moonlight or any other sub-lumen mode would be useful here for stealthy egress :candle:

Regarding the second 'flashlight', I think it was a cylindrical flare gun of some sort Bond used to punch through the frozen lake. I could be wrong, though. I thought it was some kind of flashlight too.




LEDninja said:


> Saw 2 lights in the movie Skyfall. Did not get a good look at either.
> 
> The 1st one was when the old servant was helping an injured M leave Bond's ancestral home. From the large reflector and tight beam I would guess a simple 6V lantern or similar.
> 
> Trailing the baddie after them, James got into a fight with baddie's last living employee. Both fell through the ice. After killing the guy Bond had trouble finding the hole in the ice to get out. He grabbed the torch of the dead guy. Cylindrical flashlight, turbohead, twistie. Bond twisted it twice to get it to a bright mode. Do not recognize it.


----------



## Xacto

Dito, I saw Skyfall 4 times so far (2x german dubbing, 2x undubbed). The "2nd" flashlight is a flare gun / flare rocket(?). I am just unsure if he used it to find the inital hole in the frozen lake or to literally burn a new hole.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## xevious

*Re: Flashlights in TV shows and movies (Part 4) - Fringe*

The TV series _Fringe_ has shown some great flashlights, with Surefire of course being among them.

One in particular that I feel looked the part best of all was the Fenix TK45. It looks so high tech and futuristic:






They used it in Season 3, but then stopped.

I wish Fenix made a smaller version, one that took 4AA rather than 8AA. That's just too many cells for my liking...


----------



## Raze

xevious said:


> The TV series _Fringe_ has shown some great flashlights, with Surefire of course being among them.
> 
> One in particular that I feel looked the part best of all was the Fenix TK45. It looks so high tech and futuristic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They used it in Season 3, but then stopped.
> 
> I wish Fenix made a smaller version, one that took 4AA rather than 8AA. That's just too many cells for my liking...



I must agree with you that the TK45 looks the part in sci-fi movies and in tv shows. That's why it was featured in the movie Prometheus as well. 

Thank you for the screen capture. I was wondering if you recall how the guy turns the light on and off? Was it 'tactical' style suggesting a tail cap switch (with audible 'click' dubbed in) or did the guy activated the light via its middle switch?


----------



## kj2

From the serie; NCIS LA S04E06

Does someone know which flashlight this is? Light is all black (looks like it is plastic or rubber), has tail-switch and has 2 leds. One small reflector at the bottom and one bigger reflector up top.


----------



## It01Firefox

kj2 said:


> From the serie; NCIS LA S04E06
> 
> Does someone know which flashlight this is? Light is all black (looks like it is plastic or rubber), has tail-switch and has 2 leds. One small reflector at the bottom and one bigger reflector up top.



That's a Surefire 10X Dominator and these are two incan lamps and not LEDs.


----------



## Monocrom

Yup! And not the first time that rechargeable model has been used on the show.


----------



## kj2

It01Firefox said:


> That's a Surefire 10X Dominator and these are two incan lamps and not LEDs.



Thanks


----------



## bondr006

kj2 said:


> From the serie; NCIS LA S04E06



My wife loves this show.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Restaurant Impossible"

Episode - "Moss' Prime Rib & Spaghetti House."

In this typical episode, Robert has to deal with a stubborn and prideful restaurant owner who insists the food is great. (Despite clearly being otherwise.) Also, typically, Robert inspects the kitchen to see how dirty it is. This one is pretty dirty. Once again, typical for what he usually finds during such an inspection. What isn't typical though is the flashlight Robert uses in this episode. Normally he uses a small, black, single-AA, LED light of Chinese origin. There's never enough of it showing in the various episodes so far to make an I.D. of it. 

However, in this episode Robert apparently forgot his inspection light. He ended up using a cheap, orange, plastic, 2D, Incandescent flashlight with a black plastic bezel. The type usually sold for $2 at convenience stores or .99 cent stores.


----------



## Quiksilver

Raze said:


> I must agree with you that the TK45 looks the part in sci-fi movies and in tv shows. That's why it was featured in the movie Prometheus as well.
> 
> Thank you for the screen capture. I was wondering if you recall how the guy turns the light on and off? Was it 'tactical' style suggesting a tail cap switch (with audible 'click' dubbed in) or did the guy activated the light via its middle switch?



I'd hazard to say that those exact lights pictured, are the same exact lights used in the Prometheus production.


----------



## Monocrom

*Rise of The Zombies* (2012)

The few survivors who are left find themselves at a police station. They decide to raid it for weapons. Only one of them has a flashlight to look around the darkened police station. He's using a black 3D [email protected] They soon find that there are indeed hungry zombies inside the station.

_*Edit:
*_
A surprising number of well-known B-List celebrities in this zombie movie.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Smallville"

Episode - "Precipice." 

Clark uses his X-ray vision to see someone breaking in to a structure. It's Lex and he's on the hunt for a *******. Lex pulls out a SureFire 9P w/ the optional SF turbo-head for that particular model, just as Clark shows up. There's a dead body in the bathtub.


----------



## kelmo

I just saw "Skyfall." Bond's grounds keeper uses an M6 to get M away. The use of the incan variant is a great metaphor for the movie!


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "The Walking Dead"

Episode - "Hounded."

As Daryl, Rick's son, and one of the remaining convicts search a cell-block, Daryl tells the boy how he lost his mother to a fire. As he does so, Daryl is holding his crossbow and a flashlight in a rather loose cigar-grip near the tailcap section. As the light constantly dips below out of frame, we get a few seconds of close shots on it. It's a Streamlight LED Scorpion model. 

(The two fins that Streamlight puts on the bezels of its hand-held LED models do eventually become visible. The lack of a carry-clip means it's not their TL-2 model. The lack of a ridiculously oversized grip-ring means it's not their NightFighter model. Plus, the head is a bit elongated. Something you find on the LED version of the SL Scorpion.)


----------



## tobrien

kelmo said:


> I just saw "Skyfall." Bond's grounds keeper uses an M6 to get M away. The use of the incan variant is a great metaphor for the movie!



oh that was an M6? nice


----------



## ericjohn

I was watching an episode of Married With Children from 1989. The parents were doing a botched half @$$ tooth inspection of Kelly and Bud. They were each using a Rayovac Workhorse. It was either a 2 D or 2 C model.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "CSI: Crime Scene Investigation"

Episode - "Committed."

At the start of this episode, nurse Faver is just coming on duty at the mental hospital. It's the midnight shift, and she's checking on the patients with a cheap 2AA inca. flashlight designed more for floating than output. It looks like a scaled-down version of Streamlight's yellow & black PolyStinger. But obviously not nearly as big, or good. It doesn't take long for nurse faver to discover that something is horribly wrong . . .


----------



## kelmo

I just saw the latest version of "Fright Night" with Colin Ferrel (sp?). It looked like Charlie was using an M6LT on his crossbow.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "The Walking Dead"

Episode - "When The Dead Come Knocking."

In this latest episode, Rick and the small group reach a darkened log cabin. Rick uses a SureFire M6 (incandescent) model to search the cabin.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Combat!"

Episode - "More Than A Soldier."

A Nazi Sgt. goes into an abandoned French mine in pursuit of Saunders and a green soldier. Before he enters the mine, he pulls out a flashlight that he holds alongside his sub-machine gun. (Effectively turning it into a weapon-light since the narrow bezel and muzzle both always point in the same direction. Couldn't I.D. the light.) After the cave-in, he forces the two men to light an old oil-lantern and dig out the entrance to the mine.


----------



## jacques111

*Re: What Flashlight are these?*

Obviousely Tk45 and why the way great entertaining movie so far watched by me.

Spam Link removed - Norm


----------



## yliu

kelmo said:


> I just saw "Skyfall." Bond's grounds keeper uses an M6 to get M away. The use of the incan variant is a great metaphor for the movie!



There has been a discussion about that, and the person who supplied (not sure if true) the lights said that it's an M4. But it really looked liked an M6 with a think body tube.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "NCIS"

Episode - "Guilty Pleasure."

In this episode involving the world's 2nd oldest profession, Dinozzo and his new best friend Phil show up to the latest crime scene of a serial killer who seems to be targeting "Johns." It's late. Dinozzo is holding a SureFire M3T in his hand as they and the rest of the team look for clues. Sadly, Phil later offends Dinozzo by making some derogatory remarks about Tim and Zeva. Putting an end to their budding Bromance. Meanwhile, Gibbs confronts the serial killer in dramatic fashion. A serial killer who was apparently under their nose for some time.


----------



## whill44

Was watching CSI the other night and they had a little scene on a old flash light that belong to Warrick. S13 E7 Fallen Angels. What was odd to me was the fact that the batteries seem to be rechargeable.


 


CSI s13e7 by whill44, on Flickr
CSI s13e7 by whill44, on Flickr



 


CSI s13e7 by whill44, on Flickr
CSI s13e7 by whill44, on Flickr


----------



## Monocrom

The light is an incandescent Streamlight Scorpion model. 

Those batteries were used because they have a blue *generic* wrapper on them. CSI apparently doesn't have an agreement with Streamlight. The show doesn't want to give a non-sponsor brand any free publicity. Also, non-sponsors might sue if one of their products are shown in a TV program that they'd prefer not to be associated with. 

Take a closer look at the rubber sleeve on the light above. Someone scratched off the Streamlight brand name from the sides. Lithium primaries all feature some sort of brand name on their labels. However, a couple of blue-labeled, generic, rechargeable cells feature no branding. Plus, they fit inside the light and will slip out easily once the head is removed. And that's all that's needed for the purpose of filming that particular scene. It's not as though the show is saying that generic rechargeable cells are the best option, or even a good option, in an old Streamlight Scorpion.


----------



## shelm

Homeland S02E11

When the remaining tac team went back into the tunnel, together with _Carrie_, and finally found and shot _Abu Nazir_, .. they were all using bada$$ professional throwers and gun mounted flashlights of insane brightness. Latest flashlight products, maybe Surefire, .. really impressive.

All greenish tinted :thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien

Monocrom said:


> The light is an incandescent Streamlight Scorpion model.
> 
> Those batteries were used because they have a blue *generic* wrapper on them. CSI apparently doesn't have an agreement with Streamlight. The show doesn't want to give a non-sponsor brand any free publicity. Also, non-sponsors might sue if one of their products are shown in a TV program that they'd prefer not to be associated with.
> 
> Take a closer look at the rubber sleeve on the light above. Someone scratched off the Streamlight brand name from the sides. Lithium primaries all feature some sort of brand name on their labels. However, a couple of blue-labeled, generic, rechargeable cells feature no branding. Plus, they fit inside the light and will slip out easily once the head is removed. And that's all that's needed for the purpose of filming that particular scene. It's not as though the show is saying that generic rechargeable cells are the best option, or even a good option, in an old Streamlight Scorpion.



thanks for the explanation man


----------



## Monocrom

tobrien said:


> thanks for the explanation man



Happy to help.


----------



## ico

Person of Interest season 2 episode 10:







Not sure if it is an Icon Solo


----------



## Bullzeyebill

ico said:


> Person of Interest season 2 episode 10o
> 
> 
> Not sure if it is an Icon Solo



Too thin.

Bill


----------



## Monocrom

Definitely too thin to be an Icon Solo. No clue which penlight it is. The closest one it looks like is the Coast / LED Lenser LL7526 V16 Penlight model.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Fringe"

Episode - "Anomaly XB-6783746."

At the start of this episode, Peter shines an odd, cross-shaped, blue light on the base of Michael's (the Observer child) head. The flashlight itself is a Streamlight Sidewinder Compact model. Apparently with the clip removed.


----------



## JulianP

shelm said:


> Homeland S02E11
> 
> When the remaining tac team went back into the tunnel, together with _Carrie_, and finally found and shot _Abu Nazir_, .. they were all using bada$$ professional throwers and gun mounted flashlights of insane brightness. Latest flashlight products, maybe Surefire, .. really impressive.
> 
> All greenish tinted :thumbsup:


Thanks Shelm,
I was so caught up with the plot i didn't even notice. I was too busy checking whether Abu Nazir was wearing a suicide vest, and screaming at Carrie to watch out.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Bid & Destroy"

Episode - "Muscle Car Mansion."

Lee agrees to do a favor for a friend, and demolish the single-story rental property that the friend no longer rents out. (Demolish it at a loss, for Lee.) Brian and Eric only get an hour to look through the property for anything they can find that they can keep, which might be of value. The small house is trashed! Clearly, a group of folks broke in, partied in the empty property, trashed it to a ridiculous degree, and then left. One of the folks was "Sammy." We know this beccause he spray-painted his name in a couple of spots.

Looking through the house, Eric (suffering from a bad cold) is using a 3D Pewter [email protected] Brian, who wasn't quite as prepared, used a blue-colored 2AA Mini-Mag model.


----------



## Monocrom

*Poseidon* (2006)

During this re-make of the classic, a small group of survivors grab a few emergency flashlights after one of them smashes the case that they are held in. The lights are painted orange, but are far from the typical 2D orange inca. models used as emergency lights. Looks like two different models. Based on bezel-design, Kurt Russel's character seems to be holding a SureFire M3T. Another actor is holding either a G&P Scorpion model, or one of the numerous clones of that model.


----------



## tobrien

Monocrom you really keep this thread alive, good job man 

It's clear you probably watch more film/tv than any of us lol

I was thinking about this thread as I watched The Expendables on Amazon Instant Video today with some friends and I'm 99% certain I _did_ see an M6LT in there. I think there were a bunch of Streamlights in that movie too


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks!

Truth is, real life is boring and depressing. I'd rather watch films and good TV shows. 

(Plus, I have cable. So it's cheap entertainment too.)

Also, there are some really obscure films out there worth watching. I seem to stumble on them all the time. Hopefully, fellow members can track down the ones I find and enjoy them too.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Moonshiners"

Episode - "Storm's a Coming."

Two separate groups of moonshiners face a bigger problem than the Law. As a storm moves in, one set gets their underground operation flooded out as they decided not to spend time to frame it in before the storm hit. Another group working at their outside still has to finish up a batch worth thousands of tax-free dollars, as the rain is coming down. (They eventually salvage what they made.) But rain water got into the mash and diluted that batch quite badly.

One of the moonshiners at the outside still was using a modern-day, floating, orange lantern to provide light in the hidden, rural, site of the still. Being an illegal operation, they were working at night.


----------



## Toohotruk

I love that show! My favorite 'shiner is ol' Jim Tom...he's a funny old bugger.


----------



## Mattylav

This is _When A Stranger Calls_, The 2006 remake. I have no idea what it is, but it looks familiar. Anyone know what it is? Any Sorry for the terrible picture. its towards the end when she goes to the guest house.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "The FBI Files"

Episode - "Dangerous Gamble."

In this dramatization of an old case, the FBI investigates the case of two bandits who rob armoured-car couriers in Las Vegas. During one scene the FBI shows up at the home of one suspect. They arrest him after noticing he has a gun-shot wound on his leg that is starting to heal. It's in the same spot where one of the suspects was shot during an earlier robbery. Also, they find a hidden compartment in the man's bedroom closet. It contained an AK-47 and other items used during the robberies.

One of the agents in the bedroom was using what appears to be a Streamlight SL-20X model.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Bones"

Episode - "The Woman in the Tunnel."

Booth and Bones discover that the murder of a young documentary film-maker is linked to the discovery of one of several underground vaults containing treasure. Created over 100 years ago and buried underneath the city, most of the treasure was removed from the vaults long ago. But a few were believed lost due to earthquakes. Exploring the underground murder scene, a homeless vet named Harold is first arrested under suspicion of having committed the murder. Later, he proves helpful in catching the real murderer.

Unable to convince Harold to get some help, Booth, Bones, and Angela each give him items to make his existence just a bit easier. Booth hands over his black Night-Ops Gladius which can be clearly seen in a close-up of the light.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "Buffy, the Vampire Slayer"

Episode - "Beauty and the Beasts."

This is a rare one, in terms of lights. Xander, Willow, and Cordelia sneak in to check out a dead body that apparently was killed by a wild animal. Buffy is afraid that the deed was done by Angel. Having mysteriously returned from the Hell dimension that Buffy was forced to send him into, in order to save the world, he's more like a feral animal than anything else. Time moves much slower in the Hell dimension than on Earth. While a short amount of time took place here, 100 years went by back there. 

Xander is holding a SureFire 9N (not a 9AN) as Willow takes a closer look at the body.


----------



## tobrien

monocrom you ARE the reason I stay subscribed to this thread so I can know what lights hollywood uses.


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks. I appreciate that. 

I have noticed that Hollywood tends to prefer a variety of SureFire models, overall. (Sometimes even disguised to look like ordinary flashlights.)


----------



## Toohotruk

It does seem like there are more SFs in movies and on TV than any other brands.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

Monocrom said:


> Thanks. I appreciate that.
> 
> I have noticed that Hollywood tends to prefer a variety of SureFire models, overall. (Sometimes even disguised to look like ordinary flashlights.)




I dont get into too many tv series any more and dont watch too many movies either, but when I do watch Law and Order or CSI or whatever, what I notice 99% of the time, is that the flashlights used in these shows are incredibly dim, have ridiculously narrow beams, and dont seem to light up much of anything! I guess they have to use weak lights to make the scenes darker and more dramatic. In other words, you dont see anyone lighting up the whole basement with an SC600 on turbo!


----------



## EscapeVelocity

What was that flashlight in the SuperBowl commercial?


----------



## pmcdougal

Just watched End of Watch... does anyone know what flashlight Jake Gyllenhaal is using. The tailcap is painted orange?

Thanks


----------



## Stream

HighlanderNorth said:


> I dont get into too many tv series any more and dont watch too many movies either, but when I do watch Law and Order or CSI or whatever, what I notice 99% of the time, is that the flashlights used in these shows are incredibly dim, have ridiculously narrow beams, and dont seem to light up much of anything! I guess they have to use weak lights to make the scenes darker and more dramatic. In other words, you dont see anyone lighting up the whole basement with an SC600 on turbo!



Keep in mind that even in dark scenes they have a ton of set lighting to get usable exposure. This is primarily why they use high output lights to begin with; regular flashlights would be drowned out by the set lights.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - "NCIS"

Episode - "Playing With Fire."

Part 2 of a 2 part episode that, ironically, has two different titles. ("Rekindled" = Part 1.) At the start of "Playing With Fire," an arsonist on board a Navy ship takes advantage of faulty wiring that was placed in numerous Navy vessels by a corporation that used to have a contract with the Navy. The arsonist has a black 2AA Mini-Mag in his mouth for illumination, as he sets up the faulty wiring to cause a major blaze inside the ship. Although he succeeds, he's too slow to escape out of the hold before the fire goes off and consumes him.


----------



## LEDninja

EscapeVelocity said:


> What was that flashlight in the SuperBowl commercial?


Which commercial? There are like 50 of them.


----------



## xevious

While flashlights inevitably appear in episodes across various TV shows, have there been any with very long money shots on the lights? Or with a character making particular note about the flashlight with nice detailed close ups?


----------



## Monocrom

Generally if you get a good long pause on a light with a nice close-up, it tends to be done for a reason that has nothing to do with the light itself. Primarily for dramatic effect. Such as the hero seeing something terrible or saddening as the light falls on something he has discovered. (That sort of thing.)


----------



## Thr3Evo

A hot flashlight


----------



## Toohotruk

Flashlight? What flashlight?


----------



## splaer

Psych Season 7 Episode 1

Fenix TK75


----------



## xevious

Monocrom said:


> Generally if you get a good long pause on a light with a nice close-up, it tends to be done for a reason that has nothing to do with the light itself. Primarily for dramatic effect. Such as the hero seeing something terrible or saddening as the light falls on something he has discovered. (That sort of thing.)


Oh yeah, no doubt... just having the flashlight in the scene is enough advertising. What I'm curious about is scenes where the light gets a lot of attention, whether it's for a different reason or if there's something about the light that makes sense for the scene to have a close-up (e.g. user has to do a battery change, or light gets damaged and user is struggling to make it work again).


----------



## Swede74

Farley Granger in "Strangers on a train".

Hitchcook was kind enough to provide us with a beamshot


----------



## Thr3Evo

This, I would like to have:




Diamond encrusted, Gold Maglite


----------



## Toohotruk

So, what was the context of this scene with Cee Lo showing his fancy Mag?


----------



## Monocrom

Looks like a blinged out 2C [email protected]

I love his musical talent. But the man has absolutely abysmal taste. (And I don't mean just the flashlight. You guys should see the vomit-inducing giant creations he wears as watches.)


----------



## Thr3Evo

Toohotruk said:


> So, what was the context of this scene with Cee Lo showing his fancy Mag?



He guest appeared on the set of Charlie Sheen's new show "Anger Management". Sheen being Cee Lo's permanent therapist became overwhelmed and was hiding, Cee Lo came looking for Charlie with a flashlight.


----------



## Thr3Evo

Monocrom said:


> I love his musical talent. But the man has absolutely abysmal taste. (And I don't mean just the flashlight. You guys should see the vomit-inducing giant creations he wears as watches.)



He did as well in this episode, and was not much of an actor either but made sure to flash the flash.... :: pun intended::


----------



## ledmitter_nli

A few handheld shots from The Thing (1982). What is striking is the brightness of their incandescents, and the good
color rendition from using them. Classic Mag's?





































Some great lighting in the movie.






What kind of lanterns are these? They appear pretty bright.






Blu-ray edition. Superb definition for an old flick. Virtually no film grain.


----------



## Toohotruk

Looks like they might be Mags. The second and eighth pics are of Kurt Russell holding a lit highway flare. 

I have see this classic many times and it still holds up to this day, but I never could understand why they didn't put their flashlights to more use. They used a lot of flares and they walked around in the alien filled darkness with nothing to light the place up at all, yet they had some decent flashlights and lanterns that were apparently left in their cabins. 

Guess it wouldn't be nearly as scary if it was well lit. :shrug:


----------



## Xacto

LEDninja said:


> Saw 2 lights in the movie Skyfall. Did not get a good look at either.
> 
> The 1st one was when the old servant was helping an injured M leave Bond's ancestral home. From the large reflector and tight beam I would guess a simple 6V lantern or similar.
> 
> Trailing the baddie after them, James got into a fight with baddie's last living employee. Both fell through the ice. After killing the guy Bond had trouble finding the hole in the ice to get out. He grabbed the torch of the dead guy. Cylindrical flashlight, turbohead, twistie. Bond twisted it twice to get it to a bright mode. Do not recognize it.




The first one was IIRC a Surefire M3 or M6, just look a few pages in the past in this thread, the guy loaning them to the production posted the exact info.

The second "light" wasn't a flighlight, it was a flare. ;-)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## LEDninja

Xacto said:


> The first one was IIRC a Surefire M3 or M6, just look a few pages in the past in this thread, the guy loaning them to the production posted the exact info.
> 
> The second "light" wasn't a flighlight, it was a flare. ;-)
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten


Thanks.
LEDninja


----------



## Monocrom

ledmitter_nli said:


> A few handheld shots from The Thing (1982). What is striking is the brightness of their incandescents, and the good
> color rendition from using them. Classic Mag's?



Yeah, the bezel profile in that pic is all wrong for a [email protected] Too slab-sided in profile.


----------



## Lupercal

First of all, excuse me, because basically I'm trying to see if my password - which I just found, recorded 10 years ago, still works.

To be vaguely relevant, in case this works, I just watched an old ep of 'Supernatural' : 'Nightshifters' from season 2, and was trying to decide what FLs they were using in that bank.

If this works, welcome back to me.

Loop


----------



## Monocrom

Series - C.S.I. Miami

Episode - "Free Fall."

In this episode, two "urban explorers" break into an old classic hotel that is scheduled to soon be demolished. Despite being in the middle of the day with sunshine pouring inside, they each have a Maxabeam in their hands. While debating whether or not to steal the gold leaf off of the pillars, one of them crashes through the floor and lands in a bathtub full of two bodies that were each shot in the head. Well . . . turns out one of the dead men in the tub isn't so dead.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Bones

Episode - "The Proof in the Pudding."

Locked down by somewhat incompetent Secret Service agents, the team realizes that they were given the skeletal remains of what might be JFK; as part of possibly a new investigation. Later on, Booth and Sweets travel to the Smithsonian's Archives to retrieve the rifle that Oswald used during the assassination. Looking through the darkened basement, Sweets appears to be using a single-AA light with a blue-tinted beam. Booth has a more appropriate light for the task and uses a Streamlight UltraStinger.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Murder, She Wrote ...

Episode - "Smooth Operators."

After getting caught pretending to be a rich socialite in need of medical care at a hospital running the classic insurance scam, Jessica convinces the three main doctors that she's using the death of their accountant as research for a new book. Gaining access to the hospital, she sneaks into their records room to learn more about what goes on at the hospital. She uses an old, rectangular, disposable, inca., 2AA Duracell flashlight (complete with black body and copper-colored bezel) to look around the darkened room. Right before she gets caught.


----------



## wsaenot

Hey everyone !

I know it's already been asked, but as it's not been responded permit me to ask again with a few more pictures. The movie is Silent Hill Revelation, and no one seems to know the brand of the flashlight used in it. No mention in the credits, I checked 


















After many researches I found this to be close to the Garrity Tuff Lite, but it doesn't seem to be the exact model, as the one used in the movie seems to be totally covered in soft rubber, while the Tuff Lite isn't and shows metal parts above the head of the torch. There are also small differences in the tail of the flashlight. Doesn't seem to be an Olight SR51 as well. 

Anyone has a guess on this one ?

Thanks !

[EDIT] Edited the size of the images, sorry for that [/EDIT]


----------



## Norm

wsaenot your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## aginthelaw

The first pic looks like a streamlight sl-20


----------



## aginthelaw

get it? m6 for MI6? anybody?


----------



## aginthelaw

Dang it, lady! that wrist lanyard's there for a reason!


----------



## Monocrom

aginthelaw said:


> The first pic looks like a streamlight sl-20



Head looks too wide to be a Streamlight SL-20. Plus, it has outward grooves on the bezel. Not an SL-20.

It looks as though the entire body and bezel is rubberized. From the square checkering on the barrel and the lanyard-pull, it might be a cheap, generic, 2D, floating flashlight that was converted to put out more light just for the film. (Wouldn't be the first time that's been done. There's also the possibility that it really is a SureFire M6, with a rubber sleeve over the barrel and another one over to bezel. This would be done if the film's producers didn't obtain permission from SureFire to display a stock M6 in the film. (Also wouldn't be the first time that's been done either. And specifically with an M6.)


----------



## wsaenot

aginthelaw said:


> Dang it, lady! that wrist lanyard's there for a reason!



Hell yeah ! Besides, she'll find out later in the movie 

The size would indeed match the SF M6, but I'm not sure this is it. In the movie, the actress seems to twist the end of tail of the flashlight to put it on, while the SF M6 has an on/off button on the tail end.

I would go for a "no-name" heavy duty flashlight either.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

wsaenot said:


> .....while the SF M6 has an on/off button on the tail end.



My Surefire M6 has a momentary button, twist on, twist off switch, as do all M6's.

Bill


----------



## wsaenot

Didn't know that, thanks for the information. So it might well be a rubber covered SF M6. Pretty nice rubber cover actually.


----------



## Monocrom

wsaenot said:


> Didn't know that, thanks for the information. So it might well be a rubber covered SF M6. Pretty nice rubber cover actually.



If it is a disguised M6 and you DO hear a click when the tailcap is pushed, it means the click sound was added in post-production. Along with the part where the tailcap was rotated for constant-on, being edited out of the scene.


----------



## wsaenot

I do remember seeing the character twist the tailcap for constant on. Don't know if there was a click or not, but I'm not even sure the momentary button is pressed at any time. The flashlight is turned on at one point and stays that way for the whole movie. But we clearly see a twist to put it on.


----------



## Monocrom

The more I look at the pics, the more it does look like a disguised SF M6.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Can anyone identify this light from Workaholics Season 3, Episode 12 where they thing Doctor Telamericorp has risen from the dead?





You can't see the _whole _light but you can see that it has a tailcap switch, heatsink on the head (which is fairly robust) and looks like it takes maybe "C" batteries?

Anders is using the same light which is shining on Adam in the picture and it appears to be a very warm tint.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

It's probably a Surefire M4, using CR123's. Anodize color even looks right for that flashlight, also the fins.

Bill


----------



## Monocrom

ThirstyTurtle said:


> Can anyone identify this light from Workaholics Season 3, Episode 12 where they thing Doctor Telamericorp has risen from the dead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't see the _whole _light but you can see that it has a tailcap switch, heatsink on the head (which is fairly robust) and looks like it takes maybe "C" batteries?
> 
> Anders is using the same light which is shining on Adam in the picture and it appears to be a very warm tint.



Bill beat me to it. Not just the fins, but the slightly domed area above them along with the overall look of the light. It's a SureFire M4. I've got a custom Leef-bodied one, and it is fantastic!


----------



## aginthelaw

Monocrom said:


> Head looks too wide to be a Streamlight SL-20. Plus, it has outward grooves on the bezel. Not an SL-20.
> 
> It looks as though the entire body and bezel is rubberized. From the square checkering on the barrel and the lanyard-pull, it might be a cheap, generic, 2D, floating flashlight that was converted to put out more light just for the film. (Wouldn't be the first time that's been done. There's also the possibility that it really is a SureFire M6, with a rubber sleeve over the barrel and another one over to bezel. This would be done if the film's producers didn't obtain permission from SureFire to display a stock M6 in the film. (Also wouldn't be the first time that's been done either. And specifically with an M6.)



...and just how would you know it's been converted for the movie? hmmmm? is there something you're not telling us?


----------



## Monocrom

Nope, it's been brought up before in this thread and the 3 others before it. Hollywood prop masters take lights and do a bit of work to make them much brighter than stock. Thing is, the improvements are just good enough to complete a scene; and are often far from pragmatic.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Duck Dynasty

Episode - "Fowl Play"

Phil and his grand-daughter Sadie spend some time together. Phil hands her a wrench and a red 2D [email protected], and tells her to crawl underneath the house to shut off a pipe so he can work on it further up the line. Filled with bugs, and possibly snakes, Sadie gets to work.


----------



## Monocrom

*Night of the Creeps* (1986)

A few scenes in this really good B-horror movie with two different endings, where flashlights are used. Chris uses a disposable 2D metal flashlight in the film. (Ironically, it looks like Johnny from 1959 uses the same one at the start of the film.) Officers in a patrol car search for the killer with a hand-held spotlight. And after the axe-murderer's corpse is confronted, the slugs slither past what looks like possibly a Streamlight Stinger on the ground, next to one of the police officers.


----------



## Raze

In the movie, 'Man of Steel', Lois Lane is using what appears to be a UBR Invictus to explore an ice tunnel.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Victorious

Episode - "Star-spangled Tori"

In this 2nd to last episode of the series, Tori gets selected to sing the national anthem at a big sporting event. Fearful that she'll forget the words, something else just as terrible but hilarious occurs.

Meanwhile, Robbie and Jade notice that Cat is acting very strange lately. (Okay ... stranger than usual.) They follow her to the school one night, and catch her sneaking inside. So they go in too. It's dark, and Jade asks Robbie if has a flashlight. Instead of a little single-AAA keychain model, he pulls out a bright red 4D cell [email protected] seemingly out of his back pocket. They follow Cat and learn that she's living in a hidden alcove above the school's stage area. Living with very strict relatives while her parents are away for possibly as long as 2 years to get her crazy brother some mental help, Cat runs away. And is living in the school. Turns out, she thought her grand-mother moved to Venice. Well, she did. But it was just Venice California which is just a few miles away from the school. She goes to live there, which is the opening for Nickelodian's new series "Sam & Cat."


----------



## tobrien

Raze said:


> In the movie, 'Man of Steel', Lois Lane is using what appears to be a UBR Invictus to explore an ice tunnel.


nice, i couldn't figure out what light it was but meant to check with yall on that hahah. i thought of this thread when I saw her using that light


----------



## ericjohn

The other day I was watching MeTV and the show Emergency! was on. It took place in a railroad yard and a man was unconscious inside a tank car. Several first responders were in the process of removing him from there safely. They were using multi D cell Eveready Captains to light up inside the car. Boy I was about to start foaming at the mouth with excitement. One of my favorite shows had flashlights and trains in it.

This is what gets me:
As realistic as that show tried to be, you would think that the prop flashlights would be George T. Price Smoke Cutters or something similar. This show was about Los Angeles fire and EMS and took place in that area. I also know that the first "tactical" police and fire flashlights were made in that area. It would sure have been nice to see some Kel, Code 4, Bianchi, etc.


----------



## bstrickler

I was watching a Nationwide commercial, where you had the ninja-girl following the burglars and replacing the things they've stolen. Apparently both burglars are able to afford Surefire M6's! $800 MSRP, and they're resorting to theft? They must be doing that as a living, to be able to afford those lights!


----------



## fordmechanic

bstrickler said:


> I was watching a Nationwide commercial, whein you had the ninja-girl following the burglars and replacing the things they've stolen. Apparently both burglars are able to afford Surefire M6's! $800 MSRP, and they're resorting to theft? They must be doing that as a living, to be able to afford those lights!




I just seen that........nationwide must be doing pretty good. Oh and Im sure its been said b4 but they use surefires in both national treasure movies ( my son loves them and they were on last night)


----------



## Monocrom

bstrickler said:


> I was watching a Nationwide commercial, where you had the ninja-girl following the burglars and replacing the things they've stolen. Apparently both burglars are able to afford Surefire M6's! $800 MSRP, and they're resorting to theft? They must be doing that as a living, to be able to afford those lights!



Well, when you sell stuff you steal; it's 100% profit no matter how much it sells for.


----------



## Toohotruk

Maybe they got lucky on their last heist and robbed a flashaholics house. :shrug:


----------



## tobrien

bstrickler said:


> I was watching a Nationwide commercial, where you had the ninja-girl following the burglars and replacing the things they've stolen. Apparently both burglars are able to afford Surefire M6's! $800 MSRP, and they're resorting to theft? They must be doing that as a living, to be able to afford those lights!



hahah nice catch!


----------



## bstrickler

tobrien said:


> hahah nice catch!



Thanks. I caught a glimpse of the unmistakable fat tailcap and crenelated bezel, and I was like "nooo, they can't be using a $400 Surefire!". Sure as heck, I rewind it, and set it to play in slow motion, and it was the M6!


----------



## tobrien

bstrickler said:


> Thanks. I caught a glimpse of the unmistakable fat tailcap and crenelated bezel, and I was like "nooo, they can't be using a $400 Surefire!". Sure as heck, I rewind it, and set it to play in slow motion, and it was the M6!



that is ridiculous!


----------



## kelmo

I just watched "Primeval New World" and it looks like they were using 6P LEDs.


----------



## kelmo

In "The Walking Dead" episode "Clear," the bar Carl and Michonne go into to retrieve the picture has a 2 D Neveready flashlight on the bar!


----------



## Raze

Is it just me, or is a UV McGizmo making a prominent appearance in the movie "Pacific Rim"?


----------



## BenChiew

Raze said:


> Is it just me, or is a UV McGizmo making a prominent appearance in the movie "Pacific Rim"?



How many minutes of the movie segment?


----------



## sbbsga

Was that a McGizmo? It was shiny, with large head and a UV light. 


Sent from mobile device.


----------



## Raze

Benchiew said:


> How many minutes of the movie segment?





sbbsga said:


> Was that a McGizmo? It was shiny, with large head and a UV light.
> 
> 
> Sent from mobile device.



Yeah, it was a shiny (but titanium sheen, I guess - not the sheen of aluminum, nor the warm sheen of nickel-plated lights) light with turbo head. Could be a random, harbor-freight special light, but somehow McGizmo's lights came to mind. I could be horribly mistaken though. 

This is the scene where the quirky scientist issuing the UV beam to reveal hidden symbol in order to find Hannibal Chau.


----------



## markr6

bstrickler said:


> I was watching a Nationwide commercial, where you had the ninja-girl following the burglars and replacing the things they've stolen. Apparently both burglars are able to afford Surefire M6's! $800 MSRP, and they're resorting to theft? They must be doing that as a living, to be able to afford those lights!



I'll have to pay attention next time I see it...I was checking out the girl every time!


----------



## Monocrom

Series - NCIS

Episode - "One Last Score"

Gibbs uses a SureFire M4 early on in this episode to search through the car of a dead Temp. who worked at NCIS, and was found underneath another vehicle in the parking lot. (A good, clear, shot of the M4 in Gibbs' hand.)


----------



## Moohop

Hi,

I saw this flashlight in Criminal Minds Season 4 Episode 25, just wondering can anybody identify it for me please.

Thanks









Image Link repaired - Norm


----------



## Toohotruk

Looks like an old Streamlight to me, but I stand to be corrected.

:welcome:


----------



## Monocrom

Tough to tell, but that light looks a lot like my old Solarforce L600. (Not much of a light. The tailcap was the best part.)


----------



## Toohotruk

I've been watching this stupid, but sometimes funny show, "Mountain Monsters" and they all have various headlights and hand held lights, most of which I can't identify, but the one old guy always has an ROV 2AA Sportsman Extreme in addition to his headlamp, with him on all their night time "monster" hunts.


----------



## tobrien

Monocrom said:


> Series - NCIS
> 
> Episode - "One Last Score"
> 
> Gibbs uses a SureFire M4 early on in this episode to search through the car of a dead Temp. who worked at NCIS, and was found underneath another vehicle in the parking lot. (A good, clear, shot of the M4 in Gibbs' hand.)


an M4? dang, is this an old(er) episode? or a relatively recent one?


Toohotruk said:


> I've been watching this stupid, but sometimes funny show, "Mountain Monsters" and they all have various headlights and hand held lights, most of which I can't identify, but the one old guy always has an ROV 2AA Sportsman Extreme in addition to his headlamp, with him on all their night time "monster" hunts.



didn't you hear? if your light is any good then you'll be able to tell it's not a monster but a guy in a suit instead haha


----------



## Monocrom

tobrien said:


> an M4? dang, is this an old(er) episode? or a relatively recent one?



Season 8 (2011)

Episode 17


----------



## buds224

"The Colony"

Anyone seen this Fishburne rig before?


*** Looks like it's got a diffuser on the rear


----------



## kelmo

In the last episode of "Falling Skies" all those trapped underground had what appeared to be 6Ps.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - NCIS

Episode - "Blackwater"

Gibbs and McGee break into a house. Gibbs picks the lock on the door by shoving a SureFire M4 into his mouth to provide light as he kneels down in front of the door.

I call B.S. on this one! I own an M4. No way are you just going to pop that into your mouth like a Streamlight Microstream and be able to remotely hold it steady just by using your teeth. Plus, that much output at that close range; Gibbs would be blinded far sooner than it would take him to pick the lock on that door.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Gibbs can do anything, and make it look good. LOL. M4 in teeth? I could probably do it but might lose a few teeth in process. Maybe it had a soft rubber tailcap cover. I do notice that the light output is turned down when they do some of those close to wall scenes.

Bill


----------



## Monocrom

Bullzeyebill said:


> Gibbs can do anything, and make it look good. LOL. M4 in teeth? I could probably do it but might lose a few teeth in process. Maybe it had a soft rubber tailcap cover. I do notice that the light output is turned down when they do some of those close to wall scenes.
> 
> Bill



Yup, just more Hollywood manipulation. Ironically, they do have and use shorter lights on the show.


----------



## Monocrom

*Murder, She Wrote: South by Southwest* (1997)

Technically one of the two-hour feature length "Murder, She Wrote" movies. Jessica is traveling on an Amtrak train with a murder witness and likely the murderer who killed a government whistle-blower. The train comes to an unscheduled stop at night. The crew jumps off with flashlights in hand to check the train during the stop. They have 3D (possibly 4D) black [email protected], and Streamlight HID Litebox search lights.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Castle

Episode - "Little Girl Lost"

(Got excited when I identified this one.) Towards the end of this episode regarding the kidnapping of a little girl, with one Hell of a twist ending, Castle looks for a clue in the girl's room. Specifically, he's looking for a certain stuffed animal. The light he uses is a Gunmetal E2E SureFire (non-tear drop bezel). No mistaking the, in terms of appearance, shiny bare aluminum finish all over the light. Clearly too thin to be a Gunmetal SF 6P.


----------



## Monocrom

*The Private Life of Sherlock Homes* (1970)

In this film, there's a scene where two small coffins and one average-sized one are buried. Holmes very soon realizes whom the two smaller ones belong to. But ends up breaking apart the last one to find out who is in it. As he does so, Watson holds an old English lantern with a side mounted lens to illuminate the coffin that is in the ground. Thanks to a bit of Hollywood magic, the lantern shines about as bright as a stock SureFire M6 with the HOLA. 

On a side note, the actor playing Holmes (Robert Stephens) was driven to the point of near suicide by director Billy Wilder. Wilder's reputation as an abusive *** came shining through. One night, Stephens swallowed a bottle of pain-killers and drank it down with booze. Production was shut down. Stephens lived and actually continued to act in films until his death in 1995. One of his sons (Toby Stephens) was the bad guy in the less than stellar Bond film, "Die Another Day."


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Castle

Episode - "He's Dead, She's Dead"

At the start of this episode Beckett uses a SureFire G3L-BK to examine the dead body of a psychic who was stuffed inside her own couch.


----------



## FRITZHID

Anyone have an ID on the thin body/fat head lights they are carrying in the newest Riddick movie?


----------



## One missed call

Not that I could ever make out the flashlight in this movie, but there is a scene in WANTED: DEAD OR ALIVE [1987] (Featuring Rutger Hauer), where he ends up going into a sewer with a flashlight.

Great movie and amazing scene!


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Bones

Episode - "The Doll in the Derby"

(As in roller-derby). At the very start of this episode, two police officers are responding to a call. Right before one of them literally falls all over the dead, gory, body; the other officer is clearly holding a SureFire M6 as his duty light. Couldn't I.D. his partner's light. But it looked suspiciously like a SureFire M4.


----------



## LEDninja

Bruce Willis A Good Day to Die Hard.
Never saw him to turn the light on.


----------



## Monocrom

*Friday the 13th Part VIII: Jason takes Manhattan* (1989)

Near the end of the movie, the heroine stumbles across a sealed metal bucket of toxic waste. She's holding an emergency flashlight. Orange body with back bezel, tailcap, and sliding side-switch. It's rather long. Possibly a 3C cell Brightstar model.

She uses it to pound on the flimsy metal lid to bust it open before throwing the toxic waste all over Jason.


----------



## Monocrom

Series -Bones

Episode - "The Fact in the Fiction"

While investigating a lead, Bones and Booth find a boarded-up house and a barn. It's at night. Both are using lights. Couldn't I.D. the one Booth was using. But Bones is clearly using a SureFire M6 as they discover the victim's tricked out El Camino ... Along with a 2nd body that appears to have been brutally murdered just like the first one.


----------



## tobrien

LEDninja said:


> Bruce Willis A Good Day to Die Hard.
> Never saw him to turn the light on.



hey, hey! whatchu talkin' bout willis?


----------



## subwoofer

Orphan Black - Main character Sarah is using what looks like a Fenix TK15


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Ok I totally didn't feel like scanning the whole thread so sorry if this was asked already, what flashlights did the cops have in the Schwarzenegger movie Last Stand when they were searching the old man's farm?


----------



## Outlander

Sleepy Hollow (Fox TV on Monday nights) features a lot of flashlight action. Here's a preview for tomorrow's episode.

Anyone identify the light?


----------



## Monocrom

I watched the pilot episode. I believe I saw one black 3D [email protected] used by the female lead.

However, I couldn't get a good enough look at the other lights used in order to I.D. them.


----------



## Outlander

Pretty sure that the female lead in the pilot used the same light in my picture. I just couldn't get a good look at it in the pilot....thought it was a Surefire G2 in the pilot, but as you can see in my pic, it's not. Maybe its an Olight of some sort?


----------



## Toohotruk

All I know, is that she is cute, cute, CUTE!!! :naughty:


----------



## Art Andrews

*
Need help IDing a flashlight from Preadator*

Earlier in the year, this community helped me ID a flashlight from Pandorum.

You can see that thread here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...help-IDing-a-flashlight-holster-from-Pandorum


I am back and once again in need of your expertise.

In the movie Predator, the rescue team, led by Arnold Schwarzenegger wear the most confusing mish-mash of military gear from WW-2 webgear, all the way up ultra-modern (for the time) ABA Seal vests. One detail, seen but never used, on a number of the members is a very small flashlight. To me, it looks too small to be 2 aa battery light. I am thinking a single aa battery. It has a prominent head that sharply drops to the body (as opposed to something like a maglite that curves down). I can't be 100% sure, but it seems like there is a thin silver ring between the head and the body while everything else is black. It is hard to say for sure, but there MIGHT be a large loop at the butt of the light.

In seeing some photos of it next to a web belt, it appear the overall length is between 3.5" - 4"

Here are a number of shots from the movie as well as from promotional stills. I know they aren't great, but I am hoping, considering the time period (1986), I am hoping this will be a relatively easy to find light. Any help or assistance would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Another Schwarzenegger movie flashlight question!! Predator was one of the best action movies of all time. All of the sequels are horrendous, not even worthy to be mentioned in the same sentence as the original


----------



## Outlander

Outlander said:


> Sleepy Hollow (Fox TV on Monday nights) features a lot of flashlight action. Here's a preview for tomorrow's episode.
> 
> Anyone identify the light?



I guess it looks like a Fenix TK22


----------



## wjv

Outlander said:


> I guess it looks like a Fenix TK22



TK15


----------



## kelmo

LEDninja said:


> Bruce Willis A Good Day to Die Hard.
> Never saw him to turn the light on.



Just shoot'n his mouth off again!


----------



## LAMPARITA




----------



## cland72

old school 9P, and E2LAA?


----------



## Monocrom

Good guess.

I have noticed that the guys on American Pickers always seem to use different lights in all the episodes. Rarely do you see the same model in another episode in either of their hands.


----------



## cland72

Monocrom said:


> Good guess.
> 
> I have noticed that the guys on American Pickers always seem to use different lights in all the episodes. Rarely do you see the same model in another episode in either of their hands.



Any idea where they get their lights? You think the producers just rent whatever lights are available from the production company and hand them out? Or do you think the guys use their own personal lights from one show to the next?


----------



## BLUE LED

They use a Maglite in Captain Phillips. It's not a bad film with Tom Hanks.


----------



## Monocrom

cland72 said:


> Any idea where they get their lights? You think the producers just rent whatever lights are available from the production company and hand them out? Or do you think the guys use their own personal lights from one show to the next?



Not sure what's going on, but I seriously doubt that two guys who make a living picking would buy a new flashlight before the filming of each episode. I think more than likely it's a case of borrowing what's available from the film crew. Which also seems rather odd since two guys who constantly use their lights as part of the jobs should have their own. 

On the show Storage Wars, Nabilla always used the same Pelican 7060 LED model each time she was on the show. Before Dave left, he always used the same 2AA black Icon Rogue. Both clearly owned their lights.


----------



## Chadder

Surefire put out a release a couple of years ago that they partnered with American picker's and provided lights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Toohotruk

Chadder said:


> Surefire put out a release a couple of years ago that they partnered with American picker's and provided lights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Wish SF would partner with me! 

But then, I could be on a whole season of shows using my own Surefires and not use the same light twice. Man, that's kind of scary when I think about it. :shakehead


----------



## Monocrom

Chadder said:


> Surefire put out a release a couple of years ago that they partnered with American picker's and provided lights.



If so, apparently no one told the guys that until fairly recently. They've used everything from [email protected] to cheap No-name models and practically everything in between.


----------



## kelmo

In tonights "Walking Dead" episode Tirece's short lived girl friend was using a balky Maglight.


----------



## LAMPARITA

*One good old Mag-Lite, back when Richard Dreyfuss had hair...*


----------



## Monocrom

kelmo said:


> In tonights "Walking Dead" episode Tirece's short lived girl friend was using a balky Maglight.



Ah! You beat me to it. Though from what I saw, it looked a pewter 3D-cell model.


----------



## Monocrom

LAMPARITA said:


> *One good old Mag-Lite, back when Richard Dreyfuss had hair...*



Which film is that from?


----------



## Bloodbeard

Though not technically a flashlight, I always wanted matches to have the kind of light-up-a-room power they have in movies. Of course, now I realize they're just lighting the room with dim orange light. But I'm not saddened by the loss of mystique though. Nowadays I love picking out "how they do that" in movies.

I was watching episode 1 of the Walking Dead, and at one point the main character goes into a dark stairwell and strikes matches to light it up. I noticed immediately that the match seemed to be beaming directly on his body alone. Upon closer inspection I noticed his hand was held in a weird clutched pose while holding the match and thought "aha!" Genius. He's holding a small light in his palm that he turns on and off whenever lighting/extinguishing a match.


----------



## LAMPARITA

Monocrom said:


> Which film is that from?



1987 *Stakeout*


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks.


----------



## jellydonut

Raze said:


> Is it just me, or is a UV McGizmo making a prominent appearance in the movie "Pacific Rim"?





Raze said:


> Yeah, it was a shiny (but titanium sheen, I guess - not the sheen of aluminum, nor the warm sheen of nickel-plated lights) light with turbo head. Could be a random, harbor-freight special light, but somehow McGizmo's lights came to mind. I could be horribly mistaken though.
> 
> This is the scene where the quirky scientist issuing the UV beam to reveal hidden symbol in order to find Hannibal Chau.



McGizmo came to mind, it looks almost like a 'large-bore' Makai. I don't think he's ever made a light like this, but it looks like titanium. The rubberized clicky switch also smells more like 'CPF' than it does 'Costco', but I guess gas station specials aren't what they used to be either..

I can't recognize it at all. Here are 1080p screenshots:

http://i.imgur.com/ubgDaW1.jpg http://i.imgur.com/OKsyGvJ.jpg


----------



## Monocrom

Series - The Walking Dead

Episode - "Isolation"

As things just get worse and worse for the survivors at the prison, Hershel decides to do something about it. He comes to that decision sitting behind a desk at the Administration wing of the prison. Next to him is an old, battery-powered, Coleman lantern.


----------



## N_N_R

From some/or the future episode of The Vampire Diaries (I don't watch it, but came across this):



Any idea what it is?


----------



## tobrien

N_N_R said:


> From some/or the future episode of The Vampire Diaries (I don't watch it, but came across this):
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what it is?



really reminds me of the Surefire M3T


----------



## jrmy0641

LAMPARITA said:


>


----------



## Monocrom

tobrien said:


> really reminds me of the Surefire M3T



Bit tough to tell, but yeah; looks most like an SF M3LT.


----------



## Chodes

The Walking Dead. Lots of lights. 
Seas 4 ep 1,2 or 3... I almost LOL'd - very obvious Mag beam D/C- huge donut hole with big dirty artifacts.
Looked like Mag 2 / 3D.

Mags looked a bit shiny, almost looked like they had some chromed. Suspect be just silver Ds, possible Mag made a few product placement specials.


----------



## ghodan

I just finished watching Flashlights on Mars, i mean The last days on Mars.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1709143/
i spotted 5 different flashlights. I only recognized one: Surefire Helmet light
The main light used by most of the characters has a 3 led head. First i thought it was a Niteye but when i checked the movie again in slow mo for the flashlight scene's I don't think its a Niteye.
Also in the Rover there are 2 wall mounted big lights with large heads. Near the end of the movie one of those get used and a quick glimps reveals its also has 3 led setup in the head.

Can somebody name all the brands and types used?
Helmet light: SureFire
Light used to check pupils: ?
Main light used: ?
2 large head lights inside Rover: ?


----------



## erknjerk

What does Ranger Steve from Bricklebarry carry?


----------



## Monocrom

**Minor Spoiler Alert **
*--- --- --- --- --- --- --- ---*

Series - The Walking Dead

Episode - "Indifference"

In this latest episode, several lights are used by Daryl, Michonne, Bob, and Tyreese as they finally reach the Veterinary school. Though later on, it turns out that at least one thing is not as it seems. Unfortunately, the only light that can remotely be identified is the one Michonne uses. A close-up and a couple of other scenes makes it clear that her light is a black 2D [email protected]


----------



## Toohotruk

erknjerk said:


> What does Ranger Steve from Bricklebarry carry?



Knowing the character...probably a crappy $2 plastic light that he has to pound on to get it to work.


----------



## Toohotruk

Monocrom said:


> **Minor Spoiler Alert **
> *--- --- --- --- --- --- --- ---*
> 
> Series - The Walking Dead
> 
> Episode - "Indifference"
> 
> In this latest episode, several lights are used by Daryl, Michonne, Bob, and Tyreese as they finally reach the Veterinary school. Though later on, it turns out that at least one thing is not as it seems. Unfortunately, the only light that can remotely be identified is the one Michonne uses. A close-up and a couple of other scenes makes it clear that her light is a black 2D [email protected]



It looked like Daryl may have had a 6P/Z2/C2/G2 (pick one) during their expedition to the school.


----------



## Monocrom

Toohotruk said:


> It looked like Daryl may have had a 6P/Z2/C2/G2 (pick one) during their expedition to the school.



It might be the very same light Daryl was using in the episode "Hounded," which aired almost a full year ago back in November of last year. In that episode, Daryl was using a Streamlight LED Scorpion model. (One of the pieces of new gear the group found shortly after arriving at the prison and dealing with the small group of convicts inside of it.) 

I'm watching an encore presentation of the latest episode again. Just couldn't get a good look at his light. From the distances his scenes with the light were filmed, it could be one of those SF models, or it could be the SL Scorpion.


----------



## Chadder

There was a shot of Daryl holding a light in his mouth. I was on the phone and could not get a close up look. I will watch it again. It clearly looked like an incand beam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redalpha

*What kind of Lights is this?*

I just this video today and I'm wondering which kind/category does it belong to? btw the video's not too bad


----------



## Chadder

It's not a light it's a projector. I think the guy on the street had a cell phone. I know this is off topic but why does this thread keep getting moved around?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

I never noticed. I just use my subscription to jump in and post updates. Though it's nice to see it has been stickied.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Moved back to General Flashlight Discussion forum.

Bill


----------



## ericjohn

I was watching Goosebumps on Netflix. Any other member of Generation Y on here should know what I am talking about. Anyway, the episode took place in 1995 and featured a C cell Maglite and then later a Multi D cell Maglite.


----------



## LAMPARITA

Felix, the security guard from the 1987 movie "Mannequin"......


----------



## Raze

The Lost World - Jurassic Park II 

Lots of SureFire 6P Incan in this classic. There's a couple of guys with a cool-looking 'shoulderlamps' - twin lights mounted on each shoulder. Wonder what it is. Sorry can't get screen caps though.


----------



## Echo63

Raze said:


> The Lost World - Jurassic Park II
> 
> Lots of SureFire 6P Incan in this classic. There's a couple of guys with a cool-looking 'shoulderlamps' - twin lights mounted on each shoulder. Wonder what it is. Sorry can't get screen caps though.


Going to have to watch that again (and the original Jurassic park)
I remember there being a lot of Maxabeams in Jurassic park, it seems almost every shot had one in (and the beams really look like that in real life too)


----------



## LAMPARITA

Jamie Foxx (the President) is holding a Surefire in the new movie "White House Down" - Can't get screen caps, to dark, because he's in a tunnel.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

*Help Identify Lantern from "The Walking Dead"*

Hey everyone, in this week's episode of Walking Dead, Herschel uses a lantern which appears to just have a standard fluorescent light bulb screwed into a base inside an enclosure. I've never seen any lantern like that but it appeared that any standard-sized light bulb could be used, anyone ever seen a lantern like that? Could be pretty nice with a Cree 60W equivalent bulb in there :0)

Sorry I don't have photos, I didn't record it or anything and can't find one from my Googling.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Okay it doesn't have to be the exact one from the show but is anyone familiar with a lantern that allows any standard sized bulb to be screwed in place?


----------



## cland72

ThirstyTurtle said:


> *Help Identify Lantern from "The Walking Dead"*
> 
> Hey everyone, in this week's episode of Walking Dead, Herschel uses a lantern which appears to just have a standard fluorescent light bulb screwed into a base inside an enclosure. I've never seen any lantern like that but it appeared that any standard-sized light bulb could be used, anyone ever seen a lantern like that? Could be pretty nice with a Cree 60W equivalent bulb in there :0)
> 
> Sorry I don't have photos, I didn't record it or anything and can't find one from my Googling.



It was a Coleman CFL lantern:

http://r1.coleman.com/ProductImages/Full/5317-700_500.jpg


*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

cland72 said:


> It was a Coleman CFL lantern:
> 
> http://r1.coleman.com/ProductImages/Full/5317-700_500.jpg
> 
> *Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*



Thanks to the mods for moving my thread to this more appropriate thread and thanks to cland for identifying it! 

Do you know if the bulb can be easily changed with another type?


----------



## cland72

I'm sorry, I have no idea. I would assume it uses a proprietary bulb pattern, but I may be wrong. You could call Coleman and ask their technical support department.


----------



## Chodes

ThirstyTurtle said:


> Thanks to the mods for moving my thread to this more appropriate thread and thanks to cland for identifying it!
> 
> Do you know if the bulb can be easily changed with another type?



Now that the light has been identified, may I suggest now would be appropriate time for you to use search function?
Google, CPF, anything...

I had a quick read and learned that you really do need specific info on Coleman CFL portables.
As it was just a quick read, I won't risk posting wrong or complete information.


----------



## Chodes

Logic says even if a "standard size"bulb screws in, that bulb would be designed for 100-250V AC current.
Obviously, a bulb designed to operate on several volts of DC current will be required in this light.

So standard size is irrelevant.
Operating voltage and connector are relevant.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Chodes said:


> Now that the light has been identified, may I suggest now would be appropriate time for you to use search function?
> Google, CPF, anything...
> 
> I had a quick read and learned that you really do need specific info on Coleman CFL portables.
> As it was just a quick read, I won't risk posting wrong or complete information.



Truth, sorry. I'll research now.


----------



## hugofeynman

Have anyone saw this movie: Now you can see me (2013)? There´s some scenes where they use flashlights. Can anyone identify brands and models? Best regards, Hugo.


----------



## tobrien

did you guys see that one movie about that lady on the Lifetime channel? I think she had a flashlight in the kitchen drawer, any ideas what it was?


----------



## Monocrom

*House of Frankenstein* (1945)

After the lightening-strike that collapses part of the prison, Dr. Nemon and his cellmate Daniel escape. They very soon happen upon a traveling caravan consisting of a driver and carnival Master, along with two trailers hitched together. Pulled by a couple of horses. 

Daniel (somehow) found an old oil-lantern immediately after the prison escape. The caravan is stuck in the mud due to the heavy rain. Dr. Nemon and Daniel help get the trailers unstuck. They are then offered shelter and a free ride in the carnival Master's quarters (one of the two trailers). Dr. Nemon soon discovers that the carnival Master has a very special "exhibit" in his possession. One worth killing for ...


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Bones

Episode - "Intern in the Incinerator" 

An intern at the Jeffersonian is found cooked in an incinerator. As Bones, Booth, and Cam begin the investigation, the women each have similar-looking lights. We get a good look at the one Bones is using to illuminate the inside of the incinerator. It's a SureFire M6.


----------



## ericjohn

I was watching Emergency! yesterday on Me TV and it was the two part special where Gage and DeSoto left L.A. County and rode along with the San Francisco FD for the day. All of the S.F.F.D. firefighters had multi cell Eveready Captains hanging from their belts. What gets me is that this show took place in California (which is the birthplace of the Kel Lite.) Since all of the other props were realistic and accurate to the real thing and the fact that it is in California; you would think that they would use Kel Lites as props. I have seen Eveready Captains in other episodes of that show as well.


----------



## ericjohn

hugofeynman said:


> Have anyone saw this movie: Now you can see me (2013)? There´s some scenes where they use flashlights. Can anyone identify brands and models? Best regards, Hugo.






I remember going see that movie in the theater. Before the movie and announcement was made telling everyone to take note of where the exit was. Immediately; I pulled out my Mini Maglite Pro and shined it at the door. Everyone started laughing.


----------



## gottawearshades

Watching Homeland Season 2 on DVD. In the next-to-last episode, In Memoriam, The tactical guys have Surefire helmet lights and some kind of weapon lights on their rifles. Don't know what they were, but they looked cool. The whole thing could be a great Surefire commercial, especially at the end (when . . . no spoilers here).

PS: Also just watched Now You See Me. Silly movie, but in the seen when they meet together for the first time, I was impressed that apparently every magician caries a high-power flashlight all the time.


----------



## LEDninja




----------



## tobrien

LEDninja said:


>



looks like the new ZL


----------



## Monocrom

Series - The Walking Dead

Episode - "Dead Weight"

When the men enter the cabin, "Brian" is holding what looks like, most likely, a black 3C [email protected]


----------



## Toohotruk

Monocrom said:


> Series - The Walking Dead
> 
> Episode - "Dead Weight"
> 
> When the men enter the cabin, "Brian" is holding what looks like, most likely, a black 3C [email protected]



*slight spoiler*




You forgot to mention how he "used" it on a zombie.


----------



## Monocrom

No ... Last night's episode was so mind-numbingly boring that I decided not to give away one of the incredibly few exciting scenes in it. No, seriously; it was just plain awful. Really awful. Easily nominated for "Worst Episode of the Series." (Across all seasons).

And seriously, what is up with that one character who looks exactly like Maggie? Governor's love interest looks like the character whom he began to sexually brutalize before the raid on the prison. I'm supposed to believe losing an eye makes him not see the ridiculous likeness?! 

_*No Specific Spoilers though*_


----------



## Toohotruk

I hadn't even thought about the Maggie thing...she does look a LOT like Maggie! Interesting... 

His new "aquarium" is interesting though, don't you think? Guess you had to see how he turned back into what he was before wandering alone.


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, I saw. Two-dimensional psychopath.

Ironically, one of my favorite lights is a 2C [email protected] with the very first Mag LED drop-in option that was made available for their lights. Apparently two C-cells is normal. Just don't go up to three.


----------



## Monocrom

*Area 407* (2011)

After their plane crashes in a large military outdoor research area, the survivors find themselves pursued by a creature determined to kill them. Possibly more than one. They soon learn ... the creature itself isn't the only danger they're facing. Shot in the style of "Cloverfield," but with a bit of a steadier camera, will any of them survive their ordeal? 

A surprisingly good low-budget movie with an absolutely incredible twist ending. The small group of survivors have two dedicated lights among them. Laura, the American Air-Marshall with the thick non-American accent, uses a SureFire M4-CB (Crenelated bezel version). The other light looks most like a SureFire M3T. (Though couldn't get a great look at it in the movie.)


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Burn Notice

Episode - "Sins of Omission"

During this episode, Michael first meets Brennan after Samantha re-enters his Life; desperate for help. Michael fools Brennan into allowing him to reinforce the airplane hanger. The moving truck has a false panel. Once everyone leaves, Sam and Samantha emerge from the hidden panel. Samantha is holding what looks like a SureFire M4 switched on in her hand. Things quickly go wrong as Brennan decides to conduct business outside of the hanger regarding selling the microchip. Forcing Sam and Samantha to improvise.


----------



## Monocrom

*Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein* (1948)

Not a great title since the scientist who crated the Monster is named Frankenstein. He's not in this surprisingly successful comedy/horror production. The Monster, Dracula, and the Wolfman are though. Bela Lugosi officially played the part of Dracula in only two films. First, the 1932 classic, and this film. Though he appeared unofficially as the Count in many films. The premise of the film also makes no sense, as Dracula wants to put Lou's timid brain into the Monster to make the Monster more controllable. But the Monster is already docile and obeys Dracula's commands.

Anyway, during the scene where Sandra first examines the weakened Monster; she uses a doctor's pen-light from the era. A rather large thing about the size of a 2AA Mini-Mag, but very little output.


----------



## kj2

Looks like a Surefire


----------



## Monocrom

Yup. Most likely a 6PX Defender model based on the scallops and shape of the bezel.


----------



## wjv

Been watching the old Adam-12 series on NetFlix.

There are a couple episodes that take place at night, or inside a warehouse/factory and Reed & Malloy whip out their chrome plated tin, incans that throw a whopping 15 FEET, and have a beam pattern that looks like a doughnut! What's even better is when they turn on the "big" handheld 12v spotlight from the car, and it's not much better than their regular lights. My E11 could out throw and out illuminate the 12v spotlight.

Thing is, the police actually used equipment like that at one time. When I was a kid (1960's) the lights I had were a lot like the ones on Adam-12. Sucked through a pack of Evereadys in an hour and could barely illuminate 15 feet in front of you. Now I can light up a half acre for hours at a time. .
















I think my LD10 set on level 2 (of 4) is brighter than that spotlight!


----------



## BigusLightus

Just caught a moment of "Lets Make a Deal" minutes ago. When the female contestant was asked "What do you do?" She replied "I sell flashlights". I've not heard that outside of cpf. I wonder who she was?


----------



## PhillyRube

Well, I just got done looking at this thread, so I'll head over to eLightbars and look at the different dash lights used on TV and movies.......


----------



## noslliT

*Help identifying this movie flashlight pre 1983*

Hello everyone,Not sure how off beat this question is ,however, I'm looking for help identifying this model of flashlight that I've seen holstered in a couple press photos for Ghostbusters.
It's never seen on screen so unfortunately this is the best reference I can come up with.


This is a reference of the length





This may or may not be the same length torch. It seems shorter than the previous picture but that could be the angle





From the shape of the head and the writing on the bottom cap, my best guess is that it's a kel-lite but I'm not 100% sure *not my picture





Here is a catalog picture I borrowed from another member here.





My guess is a 4C Kel-Lite 
If you have any suggestions or recommendations I'm all ears.


Thank you


----------



## weegidy

*Can someone identify this light?
*
I was watching "Warehouse 13" and I always notice that they use LED flashlights and not some funny custom made light like most shows. Can someone identify this light that they are using in this clip? It seems to be some 2x 18650 light, but that doesn't narrow it down much!


----------



## Monocrom

Tailcap looks like it's off of a SureFire 6P, but I've never seen a bezel that looks like that on any light.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I think there's a reflection off of the groves of a Surefire KT2 turbo head, or maybe a KT4 turbo head. Just thinking out loud here.

Bill


----------



## weegidy

Here's a better picture of the same light... If this helps. It definitely has a tail-cap switch and appears to use 2x 18650, but as for the rest of it, I'm not sure.


----------



## tobrien

weegidy said:


> Here's a better picture of the same light... If this helps. It definitely has a tail-cap switch and appears to use 2x 18650, but as for the rest of it, I'm not sure.



Klarus XT30? (google results, but if that is a Klarus XT30, it's had its silver bezel ring removed probably, but that's definitely something you don't need tools for)


----------



## weegidy

tobrien said:


> Klarus XT30? (google results, but if that is a Klarus XT30, it's had its silver bezel ring removed probably, but that's definitely something you don't need tools for)



It does look very similar, but the hearsink on the one from the show is much smaller. Possibly it is a Chinese knock-off?


----------



## shelm

This is the End (2013), bluray, @58:40

I am not sure what that is. Appears like a 1xCR123A power led keychain flashlight. Could be some Olight but if i had to guess and judging from the green tint  it's probably a Foursevens.


----------



## Monocrom

Other than the very tip, the entire flashlight seems to be wrapped in Desert Tan cloth.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Ghost Whisperer

Episode - "Leap of Faith"

Melinda grads a SureFire M6 before heading underground through the break in the wall to find Ben. Trapped in a flooded room, Ben manages to get out. But as the water-pressure rises and the door begins to give way, Melinda finds herself the one in trouble. Couldn't I.D. the light Jim was using while in Sam's body during the underwater scene. Though this is the episode where Jim gets his memories back.


----------



## michlui0718

*Last Days On Mars*

Looks like a Fenix TK45


----------



## mcorp

+1 immediately went to research what that flashlight was after the movie ended


----------



## sandalian

I'm trying to figure out what flashlights are being used by Sherlock Holmes and John Watson on The Empty Hearse episode when they tried to track a missing carriage of a train under London's subway.

I can't sleep because still thinking of what brand/model of light they carry ha ha.

This is what Sherlock Holmes had, I think yellow triangle in the middle picture is a "Caution Hot Surface" sign. 






And here's what John Watson had, its clicky switch remind me of Led Lenser series, but I'm not sure.






Please help me sleep tonite


----------



## tobrien

sandalian said:


> I'm trying to figure out what flashlights are being used by Sherlock Holmes and John Watson on The Empty Hearse episode when they tried to track a missing carriage of a train under London's subway.
> 
> I can't sleep because still thinking of what brand/model of light they carry ha ha.
> 
> This is what Sherlock Holmes had, I think yellow triangle in the middle picture is a "Caution Hot Surface" sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's what John Watson had, its clicky switch remind me of Led Lenser series, but I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me sleep tonite



that second series of screenshots almost looks like a Foursevens turbo light to me


----------



## martinaee

michlui0718 said:


> *Last Days On Mars*
> 
> Looks like a Fenix TK45



LOL I feel like they are going to use a TK45 in sci-fi space movies for years to come. After Prometheus used it I feel like I've seen it a few times in shows/tv/etc.

It's a sweet light still. I personally would love to see Fenix bring it back (not sure it's even in their official lineup anymore) and put 3 xp-g2's in it. If they could get 1000+ lumens out of it it with no step-down would be a pretty sick light.


----------



## Lampbeam

I like the flashlights on Grimm. They look tactical whatever they are. They're very bright and burn for hours. They use some sort of a flashlight beam enhancing mist. It makes the beam look like an airport beacon light in a thin fog. Every other scene seems to involve the use of a flashlight. Even the intro has three shots of a flashlight being used. I love it.


----------



## shelm

Monocrom said:


> Series - Ghost Whisperer
> 
> Episode - "Leap of Faith"
> 
> Melinda grads a SureFire M6 before heading underground through the break in the wall to find Ben. Trapped in a flooded room, Ben manages to get out. But as the water-pressure rises and the door begins to give way, Melinda finds herself the one in trouble. Couldn't I.D. the light Jim was using while in Sam's body during the underwater scene. Though this is the episode where Jim gets his memories back.



Watched it the other night too, what a coincidence lol. 
I gave up counting, this TV-series is full of flashlights, practically in every episode they use them. Melinda mostly uses the same one, so it's an old Surefire then huh? 

Loved the episode.
Thanks for it.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Hardcore Pawn

Episode - "The Return of the King"

Ashley has to contend with a delusion customer who wants to trade a few basic construction and welding tools in exchange for a ring. The one he picks out is priced at $5K. He tries to convince Ashley that the few basic items he has are worth $1K - $1.5K. (Not even close.) One of the items they discuss is a light that he says is $90.oo and explosion-proof. Based on the look of what was shown in the episode, it's most likely a Pelican Recoil 2010 light.

Things get heated as the customer starts acting more of a jerk. Ashley finally tells him that it is stupid for him to expect her to trade the ring for his flashlight. After that, he's "escorted" out.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Murder, She Wrote

Episode - "Thicker Than Water"

Mort's brother arrives at Cabet Cove. And Sheriff Mort is far from happy to see him. Later, while investigating the interior of the fishing boat with Mort, Jessica borrows a black 3D [email protected] to investigate the hidden compartment which they discover. Inside are the clues they need to reconstruct what actually happened to Zack. It's clear that things aren't what they seemed to be at first...


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Murder, She Wrote

Episode - "The List of Uri Lermentov"

In this Cloak & Dagger murder mystery episode set in Washington D.C., an old and unwanted friend (Michael Haggerty) pays Jessica a visit. Soon, she finds a mysterious coded message in a book given to her by another friend. Slipped in for safe-keeping by newly-retired KGB agent Uri Lermentov. Knowing the book is in her possession, Uri sneaks into Jessica's suite while she sleeps in the other room. He's searching for the book using a black 3D [email protected] when he gets a rather nasty surprise. Michael soon arrives since he had an arrangement with Uri to trade for the coded message. But soon finds himself a suspect wanted for questioning by the police.


----------



## LAMPARITA

Like the TV shows and movies narrations but where are the pictures of the flashlights?


----------



## Monocrom

LAMPARITA said:


> Like the TV shows and movies narrations but where are the pictures of the flashlights?



Sorry. I figured long ago that on a forum made up mostly of enthusiasts; they'd be familiar with the vast majority of lights used in TV shows and movies. And with rare exceptions, that assumption has proven spot-on. Those newer members who might be unfamiliar with certain models can always do a basic Image Search on Google or Bing.


----------



## LAMPARITA

Monocrom said:


> Sorry. I figured long ago that on a forum made up mostly of enthusiasts; they'd be familiar with the vast majority of lights used in TV shows and movies. And with rare exceptions, that assumption has proven spot-on. Those newer members who might be unfamiliar with certain models can always do a basic Image Search on Google or Bing.



Yes, you're 100% right, I'm new and unfamiliar with certain models ...but I'm learning!! Is not fun doing research for each and every model that is mentioned in this thread because it's not the same. As a newbie, I like to look at pictures of the flashlight with the person holding them and a short narration of what they're doing. To me, that makes this thread more enjoyable.


----------



## goofyman

Hi,tobrien Its a Led Lenser P7 i have One by my on
When You Look close at the scond picture at the first row You will recognize the yellow Triangel what is typical for LL
also the beam of the light with the very bright hotspot and the donut hole is typical for LL
goofyman


----------



## tobrien

goofyman said:


> Hi,tobrien Its a Led Lenser P7 i have One by my on
> When You Look close at the scond picture at the first row You will recognize the yellow Triangel what is typical for LL
> also the beam of the light with the very bright hotspot and the donut hole is typical for LL
> goofyman


ohhh yeah! I didn't see that yellow triangle, good eye!


----------



## Monocrom

*The 7* (2006)

A little girl goes to check on her baby lamp in the dead of night. Couldn't I.D. her light. But it most looked like a black 3C [email protected] Cut to a group of seven teens on a field trip to a geological site. Turns out, their teacher was less than honest with most of them...

They are wearing hardhats with very inexpensive Brinkmann headlamps attached to them. (Very clear view of the "Brinkmann" name in a couple of close-ups.) They're also using black 2D flashlights that I also couldn't identify. Their bezels are squared off in profile. The overall look reminded me of a light I once saw offered by Solarforce. But unlikely to be that model.

They soon find themselves being hunted by a mysterious creature. The little girl is one of the teens. Now it's all about survival as the teens try to get out of the desert.


----------



## Monocrom

*Smile* (2009)

Featuring Armand Assante in a small but pivotal role, a small of group of friends find themselves in possession of an old instant-camera dating back to 1966. It becomes blatantly clear that the camera is evil. Whoever gets their picture taken with it, dies soon afterwards. Clearly dubbed into English, this horror film from an Arab nation ultimately makes sense. But nearly everything has to be explained in the twist ending which no one will expect.

Two lights are used in the film. And ironically, their very old designs are a major clue as to just what ultimately takes place in the film. One is a 3D cell, bare-aluminum, light with a large head and a side-switch. The type you'd typically encounter as being very common, before [email protected] introduced their full-sized line of inca. lights. The other is an old oil lantern that they encounter inside the small cabin in the woods.


----------



## Monocrom

*Elsewhere* (2009)

When the sleazy police officer catches the two girls enjoying a bit of weed, he offers to exchange a Blind Eye for an intimate "favor" from one of them. The girl threatens to tell on him. But not to his Superiors. Having gotten her way, the officer let's them off with a warning. Before leaving, he shines his light into the girl's face (a black 3D [email protected]) and tells her he'll be watching her. He then leaves the two girls alone.


----------



## FoxFury

Our (FoxFury) BT2 light was on Chicago Fire last night, Episode 213 titled "Tonight's the Night". Clarke uses it inside the market / store during a blackout.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

That is so cool. I watched that episode late night.

Bill


----------



## Monocrom

*Nine Miles Down* (2009)

One of Adrian Paul's lesser-known but more interesting movie roles. Tormented by the Devil, or perhaps going insane, Jack finds himself attacked by his love interest. Or is he...

Barracading himself in a room, Jack grabs the key to the safe. He retrieves a gun and warns her to stay back. He then finds a video recording that seems to confirm his suspicions that something is indeed horribly wrong at the site he was sent to investigate. He finds a bag in the safe and dumps out the contents. One of the items is a black 3D [email protected] in a belt holster. Can he escape from the Devil or the cause of his insanity before it's too late? The twist ending to this one makes it worth seeing.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Murder, She Wrote

Episode - "Nan's Ghost" (Part 2)

At the very start of this episode, Jessica finds herself trapped in the dungeon of an old Irish castle. She looks for a way out using a black 2AA Mini-Mag model. Jessica used the same light in Part 1. But it couldn't be identified. In a few other episodes, Jessica uses the same light which she keeps in her purse. Yup, the fictional character Jessica Fletcher used to EDC a light.


----------



## Monocrom

*CLONED: The Recreator Chronicles* (2010)

Three teens encounter their clones. Clones that were accidentally created. Though the same in looks, they are vastly different in personalities. A bit difficult to sit through. The ending, though quite good, was completely predictable.

A black 3D [email protected] and a handful of glow-sticks play prominent illuminating roles in this movie.


----------



## Monocrom

*The Violent Kind* (2010)

A group of bikers and their girlfriends find themselves in a seemingly abandoned farmhouse. Things take a turn for the worst when one of the girls becomes possessed, and the rest realize they can't ride out; as even the truck that was working just fine has now become useless. Soon after the girl is possessed, they use what looks like a black 4D [email protected] (though possibly 3D) to take a closer look at the dead body inside the muscle car.


----------



## kj2

Red 2 - Olight SR51.


----------



## tobrien

good catch, kj2!


----------



## Monocrom

*She-Wolf of London* (1946)

(Not to be confused with the obscure, short run, very early 1990s Horror TV series of the same name that started out excellent.) 

The movie features a young June Lockhart in the main role as Phyllis. Believing her family to be cursed, and herself especially, Phyllis is afraid that she turns into a werewolf by night. Clearly something very peculiar is going on. At least one other character in the film believes that there's a werewolf on the prowl. The police and her fiancee are separately investigating the case as the attacks in a nearby park soon lead to the death of a small boy. In one scene, in keeping with folklore, Phyllis hangs an old, bulky, squared off lantern outside her window to ward away evil spirits. This film has an "interesting" twist-ending.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - The Walking Dead

Episode - "Inmates"

**Latest Episode: No Spoilers**

A certain character whose survival was in doubt after the raid on the prison, turns out to be alive. Searching through the darkness, this character uses an old-fashioned looking square lantern with a modern-day white bright LED output along with his weapon to search for what he needs.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Criminal Minds

Episode - "The instincts" 

Episode starts out with Reed and a couple of other members of the team searching a house for a suspect. Reed has his revolver as always. And is using a SureFire M4 in his other hand. Turns out he's just dreaming.


----------



## radiopej

In Journey To The Centre of the Earth, the mountain guide has a bunch of Surefires, which makes sense. The bit that doesn't make sense is them finding an M6 Guardian covered in dirt in the centre of the Earth. It belonged to the guy's brother who went missing in 1997, 3-4 years before that torch was available (pretty sure).


----------



## Tmack

How about Jayrob's vintage modified lights on "night at the museum 3"


----------



## GTRmiami

Man, I must be watching the wrong movies. In all the movies I've seen, all the flashlights are incredibly dim. I guess it's for effect because walking around in the dark is more suspenseful but I see movies where people go cave exploring or searching for monsters in subway tunnels or something like that and you'd think they would be using some pretty bright lights but the lights these pro cavers and explorers have are about as bright as those old Ray-o-Vac plastic lights running on half dead D batteries. My iTp A3 is brighter than most of the lights I see in movies.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

What kind of lights are they using on the TV show Banshee?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2017109/

(This is in S02E08)...
Edit: I thought Lucas Hood might be using a Surefire 6P LED.


----------



## Monocrom

*Aliens vs. Predator* (2004)

Better known as AVP, there's a scene in which a human character is using a rather obscure light to check something out. Not sure which scene it was but the light was an older Pelican M10 or M11 (rechargeable version with much more output but significantly less runtime) in his hand.

The latest version of the Pelican M11, before the Pelican 8060 was introduced to essentially replace it, had the same bezel as the older version; but has the body and square side-switch of the 8060.

Other than one time when our own Size-15 noticed a SureFire 9AN model used by a character in the TV show "Smallville," this is likely the most obscure flashlight model to ever be used in a movie or TV show.


----------



## JohnnyBravo

On last night's Grimm (NBC) it looked like the park ranger was using a 500 lumen Duracell (3C) that Costco is currently selling, eh?


----------



## JulianP

JohnnyBravo said:


> On last night's Grimm (NBC) it looked like the park ranger was using a 500 lumen Duracell (3C) that Costco is currently selling, eh?


 I was wondering about that. I thought he was using a Nitecore SRT7, but that would have been just too good.


----------



## Solscud007

I'm watching Almost Human and Detective Kennex drops this light. Any ideas what it is?


----------



## tobrien

Solscud007 said:


> I'm watching Almost Human and Detective Kennex drops this light. Any ideas what it is?
> 
> http://i57.servimg.com/u/f57/17/16/28/42/photo10.jpg[/IG][/QUOTE]
> reminds me of a Nitecore, but I couldn't tell you it is 100%


----------



## kj2

Solscud007 said:


> I'm watching Almost Human and Detective Kennex drops this light. Any ideas what it is?


Fenix TK11?


----------



## Monocrom

kj2 said:


> Fenix TK11?



A possibility. But the body looks too thin.


----------



## Labrador72

I think it's the blue light reflection that makes the body look too think. Crenelation and especially the two round fins behind the head make it very likely to be a TK11!


----------



## Monocrom

Something for size reference would help. The overall look is also making me think Gene Malkoff's excellent 1AA model as well (assuming the light is smaller than it looks in the picture).


----------



## Solscud007

the light is a two cell light. like Surefire 6P sized.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Murder, She Wrote

Episode - "Old Habits Die Hard"

Jessica investigates the apparent suicide of a nun in a locked convent. If not suicide, than she could only have been murdered by another nun. Jessica is unconvinced of that and soon finds tunnels underneath the convent that were believed to be sealed off many years ago. Jessica discovers they are not.

What's really interesting is the light she uses to find the opening in the tunnels. Normally she carries a black 2AA incandescent Mini-Mag in her purse. But apparently she borrowed an old flashlight from someone in the convent. The light she uses looks like a 3C (or possibly 3D) Kel-Lite model with the narrow bezel option that was available before the Kel-Lite name went away. The narrow bezel option that used to be available is rather distinctive-looking in shape. And that shape was on Jessica's light. Plus, the grip on the barrel is correct for a Kel-Lite too. But the shroud that protects the side-switch was also spot-on! Since the episode was first aired in 1987 (possibly 1988), there's a good chance one of the members of the production crew was relying on it as a work light. It could have been borrowed for just that one scene, since it would look odd that Jessica would rely on her EDC light (for unexpected emergencies) when she'd realistically need a bigger and brighter torch to properly check the pitch-black tunnels. 

So, a very likely and strong probability of a Kel-Lite used in a TV show.


----------



## Labrador72

Monocrom said:


> Something for size reference would help. The overall look is also making me think Gene Malkoff's excellent 1AA model as well (assuming the light is smaller than it looks in the picture).



I have pulled out my TK11 and compared it to the picture: even if the picture is dark I don't think the tailcap could have looked like that - I don't think it's a TK11!


----------



## radiopej

Solscud007 said:


> I'm watching Almost Human and Detective Kennex drops this light. Any ideas what it is?



It looks a bit like one of the Surefire LED heads, so maybe from one of the P60 host companies?


----------



## TMedina

It kind of looks like a Wolf-Eyes Sniper, but the crenelations are longer.

EtA: Nitecore MT26, I think. The number of bezel crenelations is right - it has the fins.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Cities of the Underground

Episode "Barbarians' Lair"

(Rather unfortunate that this fascinating series which had two different hosts was cancelled so soon.) In this episode, host Don Wildman explores subterranean secrets from Europe's Dark Ages. Including a castle that used to belong to a powerful Christian Crusader who founded the Knights Templar. As usual, Don is using his silver-tone (natural finish) Inova XO3. (The version commonly available before Nite-Ize took over Inova.) Also in the episode, Don and one of his guides do some exploring using a couple of bright lanterns.


----------



## Kevin232

Funny I just found this site and this thread! I am almost finished watching the X Files series with my GF and we are no on the 8th season. We watch a few every night. I always find myself wondering what the little EDC lights they have were, and what the monstrous one with the large battery, large head, and coily cable connecting the head to battery were too. I remember reading about that big lamp once on the net but forgot what it was and where I found it. I SEEM to remember it was early HID tech.


----------



## FRITZHID

Yes Kevin, that large light would be the infamous maxabeam search light by peakbeam.
It's a 75 watt xenon short arc. You can find used one's on eBay for a few hundred if you're very lucky, or brand new for about $2500 bare naked, +$5000 with bells and whistles. They're a great light, I have mine on my nightstand, lol....you know, just in case I gotta pee in a blackout.
X files was big motivator for me to get one, sadly.


----------



## nightshade

Welcome Kevin232

The early seasons of the X-Files used original versions of the Underwater Kinetics SL4. The light is still in production today, with a few cosmetic differences. The original SL4 had a clear bezel, current production has a black, rubber coated bezel.
Streamlight Scorpions were used in the series, with many other lights I can't remember now.


----------



## Chadder

Did anyone else get the e-mail from Surefire about "Surefire in the movies?" I watched it with my kids last night. Awesome!


----------



## shelm




----------



## Chadder

thanks Shelm!


----------



## Monocrom

Nice find. Would have been nice of SF to mention which models were being showcased in the vid.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Real fear: The truth behind the movies

Episode - 
{No episode title. This one deals with the true stories which inspired the following films ~ "Poltergeist," "Silent Hill," "The Amityville Horror," and "The Mothman Prophecies."}

While investigating the truth behind "The Mothman Prophecies," the team finds itself in Point Pleasant. After meeting with the curator of the Mothman museum, the team decides to head out to the very first spot (out in the wildreness) where the very first recorded sighting of the Mothman took place. The curator tells them he thinks that's a bad idea.

Unfortunately, not a single flashaholic in the group. Besides the light on the video camera, they have a 4D [email protected] and one (possibly two) 3D model(s). And they're clearly not the higher output modern-day LED versions. Incandescent models with clearly NOT fresh batteries in them. Very poor output with very narrow beams of light. Barely lighting up anything. The team starts to hear weird noises. Then a loud crash that sends them running away like frightened school girls towards their RV. They get out of Point Pleasant after that.

The investigation into the truth behind the "Silent Hill" movie is more interesting though.


----------



## kelmo

Monocrom said:


> Series - Real fear: The truth behind the movies
> 
> Episode -
> {No episode title. This one deals with the true stories which inspired the following films ~ "Poltergeist," "Silent Hill," "The Amityville Horror," and "The Mothman Prophecies."}..-Unfortunately, not a single flashaholic in the group. Besides the light on the video camera, they have a 4D [email protected] and one (possibly two) 3D model(s). And they're clearly not the higher output modern-day LED versions. Incandescent models with clearly NOT fresh batteries in them. Very poor output with very narrow beams of light. Barely lighting up anything. The team starts to hear weird noises. Then a loud crash that sends them running away like frightened school girls towards their RV. They get out of Point Pleasant after that...



No kidding. And nobody was packing a backup light. 

kelmo


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Tattoo Nightmares

Episode - "Dr. Death"

Okay, not a functional flashlight but.... Jasmine ended up with a sad sack who tattooed his girlfriend's name on his body. Then to prove his devotion, he got a joint bank account. Anyway, after awhile she emptied out his account of $28,000 and due to over-draft fees, he was actually nearly $200 in the red. Plus, she made an anonymous call saying he had planted a bomb underneath his girlfriend's (her) Jeep. Turned out to be plumber's putty. Thankfully he wasn't tossed in jail.

Desperate, he turned to Jasmine for help. To cover up his now ex-girlfriend's name, he wants a shotgun cover-up. Jasmine sketches out a shotgun version of an M16 rifle.... complete with weapon-light underneath the barrel. Yup, a tattoo that includes a flashlight! The dude goes for it. Jasmine's weapon-light looks like a slightly odd pistol-light. Though the reflector and incandescent bulb looked sweet!


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Storage Wars

Episode - "Flight of the Gambler"

In this new episode of Storage Wars, Brandi uses a black 2D [email protected] to check out a storage locker. 

Unfortunately, this isn't your usual episode filled with silly competition and plenty of comic relief (thanks to Barry). Barry isn't in this episode and there's a strong possibility that he has retired from buying storage units. Without comic relief in the form of Barry, the show is likely to go downhill. But another reason why it's a more serious episode is because the new store which Jarrod and Brandi opened turns out to be struggling.... very badly! Brandi finds out about it, during the episode as Jarrod had been keeping it a secret from her.


----------



## asimpson

Monocrom said:


> Series - Storage Wars
> 
> Episode - "Flight of the Gambler"
> 
> In this new episode of Storage Wars, Brandi uses a black 2D [email protected] to check out a storage locker.
> 
> Unfortunately, this isn't your usual episode filled with silly competition and plenty of comic relief (thanks to Barry). Barry isn't in this episode and there's a strong possibility that he has retired from buying storage units. Without comic relief in the form of Barry, the show is likely to go downhill. But another reason why it's a more serious episode is because the new store which Jarrod and Brandi opened turns out to be struggling.... very badly! Brandi finds out about it, during the episode as Jarrod had been keeping it a secret from her.



I spotted that too, couldn't quite get the model though so thanks for clearing it up!


----------



## Raze

Lots of Fenix TK-45 in the movie Divergent. 

Used by the Dauntless faction during their Wargame.


----------



## Monocrom

asimpson said:


> I spotted that too, couldn't quite get the model though so thanks for clearing it up!



Happy to help.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - The Walking Dead

Episode - "Us"

In this latest episode.... That's your minor spoiler alert warning. Stop reading this post now if you want nothing at all ruined for you. In one scene, Abraham Ford hands Glenn a traditional flashlight-shaped H.I.D. light. All black. A lot of cooling fins behind the bezel. (Looks like a few on the rear of the bezel itself.) No carry-strap though. Glenn uses it to explore the train tunnel with Tara. 

Light looks like one of the inexpensive, Made in China, H.I.D. models that were sold a few years back when LED technology still wasn't up to par as far as output goes. Looks like a traditional flashlight, but considerably bigger overall in terms of all its measurements.


----------



## LupinIII

Monocrom said:


> Series - The Walking Dead
> 
> Episode - "Us"
> 
> In this latest episode.... That's your minor spoiler alert warning. Stop reading this post now if you want nothing at all ruined for you. In one scene, Abraham Ford hands Glenn a traditional flashlight-shaped H.I.D. light. All black. A lot of cooling fins behind the bezel. (Looks like a few on the rear of the bezel itself.) No carry-strap though. Glenn uses it to explore the train tunnel with Tara.
> 
> Light looks like one of the inexpensive, Made in China, H.I.D. models that were sold a few years back when LED technology still wasn't up to par as far as output goes. Looks like a traditional flashlight, but considerably bigger overall in terms of all its measurements.



I saw that too - was curious what the heck kind of huge light that was so thanks for the background. He could take out a few walkers just swinging that light around.


----------



## jonwkng

Bones S9E18 - "The Carrot in the Kudzu"

Bones and Cam use FoxFury Hammerhead Blue ALS Flashlights to follow a blood trail at the Merryvale Studios carpark.

Pretty distinctive design. 

Apologies if this has been mentioned before.


----------



## Monocrom

LupinIII said:


> I saw that too - was curious what the heck kind of huge light that was so thanks for the background. He could take out a few walkers just swinging that light around.



Yeah, he definitely could. 

It's nice to see an older light getting air-time. We're just not going to see them in future episodes of _anything_ with the advancement of LED technology.


----------



## kj2

NCIS Los angeles Season 5 Episode 3

Deeks is searching for evidences inside a car garage. Looks like a SOG Dark Energy flashlight. Sorry for the bad-quality photo, I really need a HD-tv


----------



## Art Andrews

Got a new question for you guys... another light from Pandorum. This is the light that Nadia carries for quite a while in the movie. I believe the body is a Princeton Tec Shockwave, but it looks like another hood was jammed onto the front of the Shcokwave and then wrapped in tape. I would really like to ID that hood. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## afau led

SUREFIRE!!! :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## Art Andrews

afau led said:


> SUREFIRE!!! :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs



?? I have never seen a surefire like that.


----------



## Monocrom

*Saturday Morning Massacre* (2012)

Several lights used in this horror movie involving four friends who work as ghost hunters. Hired to check out a supposedly haunted mansion that was once rumored to be inhabited by violent Satanists, the friends soon find that weird things are indeed going on in the house. The fact that three of them unknowingly ingested massive hits of acid, doesn't help the situation. By the way, the title of the movie is strangely appropriate but doesn't become clear until near the very end of the movie.

Lights included a floating lantern as well as an LED camping lantern. But the only one specifically indentifiable is an LED 2D black [email protected]


----------



## jonwkng

Bones S9E20 - "The High in the Low"

Bones uses a FoxFury Rook Blue Forensic Light Souce flashlight to demonstrate the presence of blood on a uniquely shaped murder weapon.


----------



## charlieplanb

> did anyone see the movie, Chernobyl diaries? The characters of the movie found a powerful 200 lumen light in a bus. I couldn't identify the light model


.

Just saw the movie and was wondering the same thing, does anyone have an answer?


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Flipping Vegas

Episode - "Condo from Hell" 

Just as it sounds. Scott buys a condo unit that needs a lot of TLC. Formerly used by supposed gang bangers, Scott makes sure that the graffiti on the garage walls is cleaned up. Later, he gets a call stating that the LVPD was called out to his unit by a neighbor who witnessed some very suspicious activity. Although the cops left, Scott heads out to have a look for himself. When he gets there, he opens the tail-lift of his SUV and pulls out a pistol. Couldn't get a good look at it. It was either a Springfield XD model or the latest generation Glock variant. 

His pistol did have a weapon-light attached. Not 100% sure which model it was either. But from the short glance that it was visible on camera, the weapon-light looked most like a SureFire X300 model. 

Scott then enters the darkened unit with his gun drawn and the light switched on.... only to find out that some punks did break in and re-sprayed the garage. Scott then had to get his workers to cover up the new gang tags the next day.


----------



## kelmo

"Beyond Loch Ness" on the Scifi channel the guy hunting Nessie was wearing safety glasses with a Surefire beam shaper glued to it. It was supposed to be a targeting reticle. 

Hey Monocrom, to bad we are on opposite ends of the country, it would be a blast watching B movies with you!

kelmo


----------



## Monocrom

kelmo said:


> "Beyond Loch Ness" on the Scifi channel the guy hunting Nessie was wearing safety glasses with a Surefire beam shaper glued to it. It was supposed to be a targeting reticle.
> 
> Hey Monocrom, to bad we are on opposite ends of the country, it would be a blast watching B movies with you!
> 
> kelmo



+1 on that.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Spotted this gem. Couldn't believe it at first. This is a recent TV show, i wonder where they dug this light up from and why they chose it...
Season 8 episode 6 
It's always sunny in Philadelphia. (hilarious show btw)
Surefire 12 ! ! !


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW! That's cool! Great catch! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

An excellent find.


----------



## tobrien

that _is_ crazy! It looks like a police light through and through, so I'm assuming it's a LEO holding it in the scene?


----------



## jamesmtl514

The person holding the 12 is a character that appeared in this episode only, he played the part of a janitor/doctor/drug dealer.


----------



## cland72

Where in the heck would they have found a 12Z? You think he props guy just had one laying around in his shop?


----------



## Monocrom

Most likely someone on the set had it, and the producers borrowed it for the scene.


----------



## Swede74

A flashlight (used as a murder weapon) plays a key part in the Australian drama series Secrets and Lies. It is referred to as "LightChief 22" by a police detective in one episode; in another we see a box of "Lite Chief 20D" on a shelf in a mall. Does anybody know if this is a fictitious brand or does it really exist [in Australia]? A Google search didn't yield much information.


----------



## Toohotruk

Interesting...I'd be interested to know if it is/was a real company as well.


----------



## TMedina

I think it's a fictitious brand - it looks like they recycled for this show:

http://aliensubtitles.com/tvshows/Secrets+Lies/season-1/episode-4/English-subtitle-os3cxhq/peek

In the same way the helmets from the movie "Starship Troopers" make appearances in entirely unrelated films.


----------



## weegidy

About 9 months ago I posted about a flashlight seen in the SciFi show Warehouse 13, but no one could positively identify it. I recently came across the same light in the show Supernatural. This light was regularly used in both series so I am interested to know what it is. Since the shows are made my different producers it must be common among the TV world. 











Great screen capture.


----------



## weegidy

After searching "Part 3" it seems to be a SureFire M4 Devastator


----------



## TMedina

Supernatural used Surefire lights for the first seven seasons - I'm in the middle of 8 and they've changed over to two-cell lights. I can't make out the design yet.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

jamesmtl514 said:


> Spotted this gem. Couldn't believe it at first. This is a recent TV show, i wonder where they dug this light up from and why they chose it...
> Season 8 episode 6
> It's always sunny in Philadelphia. (hilarious show btw)
> Surefire 12 ! ! !



For us on CPF, that's a scene stealer. 

~ Chance


----------



## gottawearshades

Just watched a silly movie, _Man on a Ledge_ on cable (dead time in a hotel room). So, standard Mission impossible type thing: there's a seen where a woman is in a duct deactivating a security system. One guy on the radio tells her to cut the red wire. And she says they're all red. Another guy on the radio says that's because she'd using a red flashlight. So, she should cut the "most red wire." Best part of the whole movie.


----------



## cistallus

In a slightly different media - a 1 panel cartoon with flashlight theme: http://rhymeswithorange.com/comics/may-27-2014/


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

gottawearshades said:


> Just watched a silly movie, _Man on a Ledge_ on cable (dead time in a hotel room). So, standard Mission impossible type thing: there's a seen where a woman is in a duct deactivating a security system. One guy on the radio tells her to cut the red wire. And she says they're all red. Another guy on the radio says that's because she'd using a red flashlight. So, she should cut the "most red wire." Best part of the whole movie.



I say that to ahaha!


----------



## kelmo

I saw Godzilla Sunday. It was a really good movie IMHO! They used Magchargers and Fenix lights.


----------



## jayrob

Tmack said:


> How about Jayrob's vintage modified lights on "night at the museum 3"



Actually that movie isn't out till December 2014...

But yes they did buy 6 lights from me for the movie. 3 Vingage Eveready XML mods, and 3 XML Mag mods. (3D length for the Mags) 

Hope to see the brass Eveready mods in the movie. 

I saw online that they were filming in London a few weeks after I sent them the lights:


----------



## a199578

kelmo said:


> I saw Godzilla Sunday. It was a really good movie IMHO! They used Magchargers and Fenix lights.



During this movie a little kid about 5 or 6 behind me was kicking the crap out of my chair! He was pissing me off. His saving grace, he yelled out look mom that's a TK flashlight! I was so impressed for this 5 year old recognizing the light I forgot about the chair kicking lol.


----------



## tobrien

I think I saw some Surefires in the new Tom Cruise movie "The Edge of Tomorrow" 

it _seemed_ as though they were the LED turboheads, but I can't be sure as I saw the movie a week ago and can't recall specifically what I saw haha


----------



## Flashoholic223

*Re: Are CR2 flashlights a dying breed?*

its weird that with all the different flashlight companies out there that the majority of them end up choosing surefire lights to use in the movies. does anybody know why this is , like does surefire offer them the ability to use their lights just to get more of a spotlight on them even though they are already a supplier of the military?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Are CR2 flashlights a dying breed?*



Flashoholic223 said:


> its weird that with all the different flashlight companies out there that the majority of them end up choosing surefire lights to use in the movies. does anybody know why this is , like does surefire offer them the ability to use their lights just to get more of a spotlight on them even though they are already a supplier of the military?



In many cases, Producers go out of their way to disguise SureFire lights in their films from being recognized.


----------



## tobrien

*Re: Are CR2 flashlights a dying breed?*



Monocrom said:


> In many cases, Producers go out of their way to disguise SureFire lights in their films from being recognized.


does it have to do with maybe because the producers know they don't own the rights to Surefire's product lineup and _have_ to disguise it? I know they blur out car logos in music videos a lot, so I guess this may be the same reason?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Are CR2 flashlights a dying breed?*



tobrien said:


> does it have to do with maybe because the producers know they don't own the rights to Surefire's product lineup and _have_ to disguise it? I know they blur out car logos in music videos a lot, so I guess this may be the same reason?



All about money. SureFire hasn't paid them to feature its lights in their films. So, they're not going to give SureFire any free advertising. Especially if a brand that makes a different product paid them for the exclusive rights to have only their branded products prominently shown in the film. So, the producers have to disguise products from other companies. In rarer cases, the producers might get sued by a company that didn't want its products associated with a particular film. Show a bad guy brutally torturing a woman by using the strike-bezel on an SF E2D, with a close up of the light; better believe SureFire's lawyers are going to contact the producers over that.


----------



## TMedina

*Re: Are CR2 flashlights a dying breed?*

"Edge of Tomorrow" has a lot of Surefire eye candy.





SureFire M961XM07 Millenium Universal WeaponLight

You can also spot weaponlights mounted on shoulder pads and helmets, but so far I haven't found clear screenshots.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Flashlights in TV shows and Movies (Part 4)*

Series - Police Women of Cincinnati 

Episode - "Aim and Fire"

In this episode, the police respond to a call of a woman in a man's home. He's upset that she, his friend, has been stealing from him. And it's been going on for awhile. (Though he feels guilty for calling the police anyway.) He wants her out of his home. Since she doesn't live there, the police get ready to escort her out. However, it turns out she missed her court date earlier that day for possession of paraphernalia. Outside in the darkness, one of the police women uses a *Pelican 7060* model while the other one talks to the suspect. Turns out she has paraphernalia on her again. But the woman cooperated with the officers.


----------



## tobrien

*Re: Are CR2 flashlights a dying breed?*



TMedina said:


> "Edge of Tomorrow" has a lot of Surefire eye candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SureFire M961XM07 Millenium Universal WeaponLight
> 
> You can also spot weaponlights mounted on shoulder pads and helmets, but so far I haven't found clear screenshots.



I could've sworn I replied before (obviously I didn't), but thanks for posting this! I figured they were using SF lights in that film based on what little of the heads I saw


----------



## TMedina

*Re: Are CR2 flashlights a dying breed?*

Oh yeah - one of the big suits had a SF M3-Turbo mounted on a shoulder plate and more than one helmet had a couple of what looked like Scouts mounted on the side.

I'm so buying this movie on DVD, just for the gear alone.


----------



## xylogirl07

I know it's not technically a TV show or Movie but it's still something you _play _on a TV so I thought it might count anyway.

The video game Alan Wake involves a flashlight very prominently..... anyone have an idea what type of flashlight it is?


----------



## Shooter21

*Re: Are CR2 flashlights a dying breed?*

This scene is from season 2 of Hemlock Grove , anyone know what kind of torches they are using? Thanks


----------



## kj2

*Re: Are CR2 flashlights a dying breed?*



Shooter21 said:


> This scene is from season 2 of Hemlock Grove , anyone know what kind of torches they are using?


Fenix RC40


----------



## wdalew5

Meat loaf " i would do anything for love" video.... The investigator was using what light ? Any idea? I remember watching this video and thinking " man , i wish my streamlight was this cool" ...


----------



## Monocrom

wdalew5 said:


> Meat loaf " i would do anything for love" video.... The investigator was using what light ? Any idea? I remember watching this video and thinking " man , i wish my streamlight was this cool" ...



He actually did an interview soon after the video was released. It was popular as Hell back then. Two main questions were:

1) Was the good-looking model actually singing?

2) How did they do that special effect with the light on his face?

One, no; the model was lip-synching. Not her actual voice.

Two, it wasn't a light at all. It was actually three pieces of a broken mirror glued together in that particular pattern. Then, the mirrors slowly brought up to his face as a generic light was reflected off of the mirrors, onto his face.


----------



## wdalew5

I knew the model wasnt singing. I think it was a singer named Lorraine crosby.. The flashlights the cops used were cool with all the set special effects...


----------



## Monocrom

Honestly, that's exactly what it was.... just a special effect added in during Post Production.


----------



## Monocrom

*Transformers: Dark of the Moon* (2011)

When Sam is wrestling around with the military guy, as he's speaking into the radio while on the floor; a SureFire M4 literally rolls into the shot.


----------



## tobrien

Monocrom said:


> *Transformers: Dark of the Moon* (2011)
> 
> When Sam is wrestling around with the military guy, as he's speaking into the radio while on the floor; a SureFire M4 literally rolls into the shot.



that's good taste to use an M4


----------



## hombreluhrs

Looks like a M4 and M6 in a Workaholics episode "A TelAmerican Horror Story" (2013) towards the end when they are in the basement or something.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

If anyone's watching Matador(airs on the El Rey network..)..

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3652662/

In the newest episode (S01E08) I could've sworn I saw a HDS clicky.

(at 16 min:34 sec.)

It looked startlingly similar to my HDS rotary,which is what got me thinking.


----------



## LAMPARITA




----------



## cistallus

The comic WuMo had a flashlight-related comic on September 5th, one place to see it: http://www.gocomics.com/wumo/2014/09/05

OK, so it's not TV or a movie, but "it's all media".


----------



## Toohotruk

cistallus said:


> The comic WuMo had a flashlight-related comic on September 5th, one place to see it: http://www.gocomics.com/wumo/2014/09/05
> 
> OK, so it's not TV or a movie, but "it's all media".



I for one, would LOVE to have a flashlight that makes stuff dark when you point it in that direction. :thumbsup:


----------



## Norm

cistallus said:


> The comic WuMo had a flashlight-related comic on September 5th, one place to see it: http://www.gocomics.com/wumo/2014/09/05
> 
> OK, so it's not TV or a movie, but "it's all media".



Let's share that properly, funny stuff.






Norm


----------



## Monocrom

Norm said:


> Let's share that properly, funny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norm





Oh! That is fricking hilarious!!

Seems Bob accidentally bought a "black light."


----------



## cistallus

I think the term is "flashdark".


----------



## Toohotruk

Flashdark...I like that! :twothumbs


----------



## AutoTech

I was watching 'Gunsmoke' today and the large gentleman on their was using a AAA light which looked like a Lumintop Worm.


----------



## Up All Night

AutoTech said:


> I was watching 'Gunsmoke' today and the large gentleman on their was using a AAA light which looked like a Lumintop Worm.



*WHAT?!?!
*Either I'm really out of the loop or smoke abounds from something other than a gun!


----------



## Monocrom

I'm sure it just looked like one, instead of being one.


----------



## bkpdle

Anyone know what flashlights Schwarzenegger's DEA group use in the 2014 movie Sabotage?


----------



## sbninja

I've been watching Warehouse 13. Recent episodes have been showing all the agents using a small diameter led flashlight. The head, body and tail look to be the same diameter. 

Does anyone know what flashlights they are? I've searched, but only found reference to large "2 D" sized lights with larger heads.


----------



## GordoJones88

sbninja said:


> I've been watching Warehouse 13. Recent episodes have been showing all the agents using a small diameter led flashlight. The head, body and tail look to be the same diameter.
> 
> Does anyone know what flashlights they are? I've searched, but only found reference to large "2 D" sized lights with larger heads.



Do a screen grab and post it for us to see?


----------



## LAMPARITA

From the movie* Enemies Closer (2014)* with Jean-Claude Van Damme

This one looks like a "dual head" *NiteFighter F40C *or* maybe a Shadow TC750X **




*

This one looks like a Fenix TK70


----------



## sbninja

GordoJones88 said:


> Do a screen grab and post it for us to see?


----------



## radiopej

Looks a bit like a PD series Fenix.


----------



## tobrien

Key & Peele: "Alien Impostors" (comedy bit)

that looks like an incandescent Surefire on the rifle. good choice.

edit: specifically the M3-style head


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

All of the students in Third Year Class-B Shiroiwa Junior High School were issued what looks to be Surefire 9Ps. 






From the "Battle Royale" instructional video, but there were other scenes where you can see them better (and twisting them on and off.) At one point two of the students make them into headlamps with bowls, water bottles and some cloth.


----------



## TMedina

Detective series on Netflix - "Hinterland", set in Wales.

Screenshot of the lead character using a Surefire G2 in black. Screenshot taken from Episode 2, Season 1 "Night Music".






EtA: And a second shot from the same episode - just because it's rare to catch a flashlight displayed so clearly.


----------



## ericjohn

On The Young and The Restless, Phylis had escaped from a clinic and was hitchiking. A man picked her up and began to fondle her. Conviently, he had a black 2D Maglite in between the front seats and she hit him with it. He then told her to get out...


----------



## chanrobi

*Can you ID This flashlight?*






Appears to be the same as the one on the table. What is it?

Thanks guys


----------



## Str8stroke

Looks like a Surefire E1B Backup. Going with the KX2 head.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I concur, E1B by Surefire. I think it has the stock head.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Timothybil

If it was a Surefire, wouldn't it have IDs all over it? You know, logo, model ID, patent numbers, stuff like that.


----------



## SimulatedZero

Movies and TV Special Effect artists will take care of that pretty easily. A nice layer of mat paint would do the trick. It all comes down to rights for use of the name and money. But, I'm throwing my hat in the bin for a Surefire E1B. Either that or it's a damn good clone.


----------



## kj2

That's a Surefire indeed


----------



## chanrobi

Man you guys are good. Thanks! 

THis was from the TV Show, Strike Back.


----------



## Str8stroke

Yup Yup. The movie guys looked like the did a minor lego job on the light on the left of the photo. I would think that it is also a safe bet that its Surefire because they seem to be the Hollywood light too. A bunch of tv shows and movies use them.


----------



## Norm

chanrobi said:


> Man you guys are good. Thanks!
> 
> THis was from the *TV Show*, Strike Back.



Moved to Flashlights in TV shows and movies (Part 4) - Norm


----------



## martinaee

Fenix RC40 in Season 2 Episode 2 of Hannibal. 

One of the serial killers is chasing an escaping victim through a cornfield. He has an RC40 in one hand. You can tell easily from the side in one shot and also from the large bezel/lens with 4 reflectors in this shot.

I don't know if they used it on max brightness/turbo mode, but in some shots it sweeps across a lot and some corn and you can tell it is a beast of a flashlight.


----------



## FoxFury

Last night's episode of Bones titled The Corpse at the Convention showed our (FoxFury) Discover Tasker S headlamps.


----------



## Monocrom

*Dead Wood* (2007)

Two cousins, a young man and woman, try to make their way through some thick woods along with a mysterious young woman whose hands they've bound. Two of their friends have mysteriously disappeared after the mysterious young woman appeared. Using a couple of lights, the female cousin has a pewter 3D-cell Maglite model. It soon becomes clear that something is after them.


----------



## toastystuff

Anybody notice the flashlight the kid us using in the movie "spiderwick chronicles" is a surefire guardian? If that's the case I'm sure it's not an accident, maybe the producer, director or author is a flashlight geek?

Moved to Flashlights in TV shows and movies (Part 4) - Norm


----------



## chanrobi

I am pretty sure they had momentary on switches. 










Moved to Flashlights in TV shows and movies (Part 4) - Norm


----------



## Boomer8404

Looks like a Surefire 9P, or a 6P w/ an A19 extension. Or a Leaf 9P type body w/ Surefire C head and tail cap.


----------



## chanrobi

One more pic prob the same light.


----------



## Boomer8404

chanrobi said:


> One more pic prob the same light.



Pretty sure this is a Surefire 9P, or a Leaf 9P type body w/ Surefire 6P type head & tail cap.


----------



## chanrobi

Boomer8404 said:


> Pretty sure this is a Surefire 9P, or a Leaf 9P type body w/ Surefire 6P type head & tail cap.



1 million thanks my friend


----------



## radiopej

There's a few Klarus RS80s in the new Mockingjay movie, carried by the District 13 forces.


----------



## kj2

radiopej said:


> There's a few Klarus RS80s in the new Mockingjay movie, carried by the District 13 forces.



Got a photo?


----------



## Anybodysguess

I always thought it was funny in the Stargate TV shows the lights they had on their p90s were some cheap light because several times I noticed them flickering or turning off when bumped. Maybe they weren't made for guns, they used blanks in that show, so the lights were experiencing quite a bit of shock.


----------



## Roger Sully

Pitch Perfect 2....I never knew there was a Pitch Perfect 1...but anyway, at the 0:42 mark in the trailer the audience at a concert is waving lights around. OlightWorld's facebook page says " Check out the flashlights scene! Those are all Olight S15s!"


http://www.eonline.com/news/599643/...a-awesome-watch-and-find-out-who-makes-cameos


----------



## BLUE LED

radiopej said:


> There's a few Klarus RS80s in the new Mockingjay movie, carried by the District 13 forces.



I agree it's a Klarus RS80 XM-L x2


----------



## radar696

kj2 said:


> Got a photo?


----------



## kj2

radar696 said:


>



I mean from the movie where they use it


----------



## Morgo

Moved to Flashlights in TV shows and movies (Part 4) - Norm

Hi everyone,

I need some help with the ID of this torch pictured below.





I'm sure I've seen it somewhere before 

Cheers,
Morgo


----------



## gunga

Looks like a Fenix tk45



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Morgo

It sure does mate, thanks for that


----------



## gunga

What movie? Doesn't look like Prometheus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Morgo

TV series - "The 100" latest ep


----------



## gunga

Ah. I should get one because it looks so cool. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Morgo

It seems a little dated now, performance wise, still looks cool


----------



## Monocrom

*"The Crazies"* (2010)

After the house is set ablaze with the mother and her child locked upstairs, the Sheriff has a quick conversation with a firefighter who has a Pelican Little Ed 3610 clipped to his chest. He's also holding what looks like a Streamlight HID in one hand.


----------



## jayrob

Night at the museum 3 just released...

Have to say, that's an unusually bright Maglite! 

They bought three of my XML Mag mods for the shoot.  (shameless plug)

Got 3 of my 1930's Eveready mods too...


----------



## tobrien

jayrob said:


> Night at the museum 3 just released...
> 
> Have to say, that's an unusually bright Maglite!
> 
> They bought three of my XML Mag mods for the shoot.  (shameless plug)
> 
> Got 3 of my 1930's Eveready mods too...



nice! congrats man


----------



## jayrob

tobrien said:


> nice! congrats man



Thanks! 

Hey has anybody seen the movie yet? (haven't seen it yet)

Just curious if any of the Vintage brass Eveready builds made the cut...


----------



## tobrien

jayrob said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Hey has anybody seen the movie yet? (haven't seen it yet)
> 
> Just curious if any of the Vintage brass Eveready builds made the cut...



I haven't :/


----------



## radiopej

They had a vintage light at the beginning. Not sure if yours but it seemed brighter than it should, so probably


----------



## jayrob

radiopej said:


> They had a vintage light at the beginning. Not sure if yours but it seemed brighter than it should, so probably



A friend of mine just told me today that he saw that seen and yes, it is one of my 1930's Eveready lights.

I'm planning on seeing the movie this weekend mainly just to see the lights...


----------



## jonwkng

jayrob said:


> A friend of mine just told me today that he saw that seen and yes, it is one of my 1930's Eveready lights.
> 
> I'm planning on seeing the movie this weekend mainly just to see the lights...



They really should have flown you to London for the premiere. :shakehead
Oh well, I suppose that would only happen in an alternate reality where 99% of the world's population were flashaholics. 
Going to catch the movie to see the lights too.


----------



## jayrob

jonwkng said:


> They really should have flown you to London for the premiere. :shakehead
> Oh well, I suppose that would only happen in an alternate reality where 99% of the world's population were flashaholics.
> Going to catch the movie to see the lights too.



Ha ha! 

They should have got those MT-G2 builds like the one you got where you posted a picture of here... 

But I guess the movie isn't about flashlights though...


----------



## Toohotruk

jayrob said:


> ...But I guess the movie isn't about flashlights though...



It isn't?! Well, I'm not going to see it then! 

Congrats on the high profile bidness! It's cool to see one of our own be noticed for their work. :twothumbs


----------



## jayrob

Toohotruk said:


> It isn't?! Well, I'm not going to see it then!
> 
> Congrats on the high profile bidness! It's cool to see one of our own be noticed for their work. :twothumbs



:thanks:

The prop master for the movie first contacted me via email and said he saw the lights shown on Laser Pointer Forums. I'm guessing he must be a member here to... (don't know his user name though)

Those Eveready mods caught his attention, and he also got the Mag mods with them...

*Update:*

Saw the movie today and confirmed my 1930's Eveready mod makes an appearance near the beginning...


----------



## nosoup4u

On NCIS: New Orleans the flashlights they use underground seem almost too bright. Is this a special effects trick or the real deal? Thanks


----------



## The Bossman

nosoup4u said:


> On NCIS: New Orleans the flashlights they use underground seem almost too bright. Is this a special effects trick or the real deal? Thanks



Which episode are you referring to?


----------



## nosoup4u

Episode 4: the recruits. When they are in the tunnel system


----------



## maxaman1981

Not sure if this is the right place to put this but it was in Jurassic Park 1 with the ledgendary Maxa Beam scenes that really cemented my interest in good flashlights. It was several years after this movie that I found out about the name of this light...and the price tag. I saw this light in several other movies afterwards, particularly The day after tomorrow, Demolition man, Blade and Titanic, where they tried to disguise them as old lanterns, hehe.

Even though I have a good collection now, of which I must do some pics for all you guys and girls, I would love still to own one or just have a go on one, because for me, they are like the holy grail of flashlights. I always like a good flashlight scene in a movie, but this was how I got started.  Many thanks for your time in reading.


----------



## light_emitting_dude

Had to share this. Not a TV show or movie but commercial. 

http://www.ispot.tv/ad/7lnX/streamlight-stinger-led-hp-to-the-moon


----------



## Toohotruk

light_emitting_dude said:


> Had to share this. Not a TV show or movie but commercial.
> 
> http://www.ispot.tv/ad/7lnX/streamlight-stinger-led-hp-to-the-moon



LOL! cool!


----------



## GunnarGG

light_emitting_dude said:


> Had to share this. Not a TV show or movie but commercial.
> 
> http://www.ispot.tv/ad/7lnX/streamlight-stinger-led-hp-to-the-moon



That's the light RemcoM is looking for.
Cool commercial.


----------



## rishabharies

Hi guys and girls, I'm new to the forum but i have been looking here for info consistently any time i need to look for a flash light. However, i recently noticed a light being used in the new movie x men days of future past in one of the first scenes which has a whole bunch of leds all around and a base to hold it at. I'm an auto technician and a light like that would be really helpful in many situations. If anyone had any idea who makes this or where it is available, please share the info. I have looked everywhere and can't find any info on it so i decided to post here. 
Thanx.
Rish.


----------



## kj2

The Blacklist S02E03
Fenix TK35 - police officer wakes up a few homeless people and finds a body.







Later in the show, when FBI enters a building, they also use a TK35.


----------



## radiopej

From Castle Season 7 episode, "I, Witness". No idea what it is.


----------



## D6859

I wonder what were these lightzabers in Arne Dahl: Many Waters (De största vatten)...





Head looks like a Maglite.





I'd bet on Maglites, but these seem to be LED versions, which model? Sorry, due to an accident on command line I lost the picture where the lights are shown better.


----------



## D6859

Oh, there you go!





"They deserve better." And so deserve these policemen too if we are talking about flashlights.


----------



## aginthelaw

in tonight's episode of justified (season 6 episode 6, alive day) last scene, is that a maelstrom s18?


----------



## ericjohn

On The Young and The Restless the roof to a club caved in and many were trapped. Some were killed. Nicholas Newman and Dylan Macavoy were using D sized Maglites to help find survivors and victims. One of the rescue workers also had either a yellow or flourescent green Pelican or UK light attached to his helmet. Some of the Maglites appeared to be LED and some might have been incandescent. This isn't the first time I have seen (or posted about) Maglites being used as props on the aforementioned soap opera...


----------



## cland72

aginthelaw said:


> in tonight's episode of justified (season 6 episode 6, alive day) last scene, is that a maelstrom s18?



You talking about when the train conductor sees choo choo? That was a surefire M6


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## radiopej

Looks like Chappie will at least have a Surefire 9P. I have a photo but Tapatalk is being naughty after a few days of flat out not working.


----------



## ericjohn

On The Young and The Restless today there was an Eveready Utility Lantern in the trunk of Kyle Abbot's rental car, along with a bloddy towel.

I couldn't tell if it was the 3 LED or the 1 LED model. It might have even been the PR13 model.

There were two PR13 models of the said lantern, by the way. There was the 1990's version which connected to one of the battery terminals by a wire and there was the 2000s version which the reflector assembly line up with a notch in the body and the cnotacts rested on top of the battery springs. I have owned both PR13 models and also I currently have the 3 LED model...


----------



## RetroTechie

Just out: some horror flick called "Nightlight" that appears to be packed with flashlights. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2236160/

Plot summary:


> For years, the Covington forest has been shrouded in mystery, with a dark past as a final destination for troubled youths. Undeterred by the news of a classmate who recently took his life in those woods, five teens journey into the forest for *an evening of flashlight games* and ghost stories. But their plans go awry when the friends awaken a demonic presence, an unseen evil that will seize upon their deepest fears-and plunge them into a nightmare of absolute terror.



Dunno if it's any good, but could be a fun one to watch for the horror addicts among us...


----------



## D6859

In Bosch S01S01 Bosch hides his flashlight in the trunk of his car to ask a female police officer to lend hers so he could get a reason to meet her again. 





Does anyone happen to know which model is it? In the series, Bosch is seen using another flashlight when chasing a murderer, but it's much smaller.

Edit: This bothered me so much I did some googling. Found it with Google Image Search with a piece of the picture. It's Pelican 7060, which is actually developed for LAPD.


----------



## maglite mike

The Americans on FX is an 80s Russian Spy plot but they seem to be using Led Maglite AAs.


----------



## BLUE LED

They use Fenix TK45 in The 100


----------



## Fourinchdragslicks

BSG Does anyone know the light Adama uses to bludgeon Leoben at Ragnar Anchorage?
Sorry if someone already answered this, I tried searching.


----------



## Swede74

"This is Bea's."
"She's been looking for this for ages!"
"The batteries are a bit flat but Bea won't mind, will she?"









Sheila Florance as Lizzie Birdsworth and Monica Maughan as Pat O'Connell in Prisoner: Cell Block H (Episode 88, Feb 1980)


----------



## HotTubie

Can someone tell me what are the flashlights used in Grimm season 4? Hank, Wu and Nick, all three, are using a specific super bright compact flashlight and if anyone has any idea which model it is, please let me know. Thanks in advance~!


----------



## dc38

Just saw a spyderco in Amy Schumer...not a light, but something interesting


----------



## Toohotruk

I'll have to watch for that...I think I have it recorded.


----------



## markr6

D6859 said:


> In Bosch S01S01 Bosch hides his flashlight in the trunk of his car to ask a female police officer to lend hers so he could get a reason to meet her again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone happen to know which model is it? In the series, Bosch is seen using another flashlight when chasing a murderer, but it's much smaller.
> 
> Edit: This bothered me so much I did some googling. Found it with Google Image Search with a piece of the picture. It's Pelican 7060, which is actually developed for LAPD.



Cool, I missed that!

Great show by the way. I figured it would suck since a show by Amazon just seemed weird, but these Amazon/Netflix type shows are actually pretty good.A

nd that Google Image search...man, technology is like magic sometimes!


----------



## Toohotruk

I just saw an episode of "_Outrageous Acts Of Science", _from 2014 and one of the videos they talked about, was a guy that cooked a turkey with six flashlights. They had to be modified Mags, but they didn't give any details about the lights themselves, so that's a guess judging by their appearance and the fact they cooked something with them.


----------



## 240

I'm watching Lockout, starring Guy Pearce, and noticed the flashlight he has attached to his vest. Anyone have any idea if it's real or just movie magic?




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Raze

Looks like a Streamlight weaponlight


----------



## jamesmtl514

Brooklyn 9-9. 
One of their more recent episodes. Good to see the M6 is still getting some love!!


----------



## radiopej

jamesmtl514 said:


> Brooklyn 9-9.
> One of their more recent episodes. Good to see the M6 is still getting some love!!


The Chopper!!!!


----------



## radiopej

I couldn't get a clear look, but there's one in the last act of San Andreas that goes through some hell. From the little bits that I could see it reminded me if E series Nitecore lights, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Ryp

Once Upon A Time S02E17:

David using a Fenix TK41


----------



## kj2

Nice


----------



## FPSRelic

240 said:


> I'm watching Lockout, starring Guy Pearce, and noticed the flashlight he has attached to his vest. Anyone have any idea if it's real or just movie magic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Good eye! To be specific, I'll bet that's a Streamlight Vantage helmet light, due to it having that light bar on the side.


----------



## FPSRelic

D6859 said:


> In Bosch S01S01 Bosch hides his flashlight in the trunk of his car to ask a female police officer to lend hers so he could get a reason to meet her again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone happen to know which model is it? In the series, Bosch is seen using another flashlight when chasing a murderer, but it's much smaller.
> 
> Edit: This bothered me so much I did some googling. Found it with Google Image Search with a piece of the picture. It's Pelican 7060, which is actually developed for LAPD.



Lol I was just about to reply with Pelican 7060 when I noticed you'd answered your question right at the last second. Jake GyllenHaal's character in End of Watch uses the same model with the tailcap painted orange, I presume so that it's easier to find if dropped on the ground. 

The Pelican 7060 was used to replace the older big metal lights the LAPD used after they were banned in 2004 due an incident where a car thief was clubbed with one on camera


----------



## MidnightDistortions

Might have been mentioned before but Darkness Falls http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0282209/ has quite a bunch of lights in it most of them appear to be Maglites. Ironically, Kyle happens to be a flashaholic, mostly to avoid getting killed by the Tooth Fairy. I think if he had smaller, more powerful lights the tooth fairy wouldn't go near him lol.


----------



## Amargorojo

*Flashlights in TV shows and movies Part 4*

The Andy Hardy Movies could have been made into a tv series during the 1950s-early 1960s.They could have updated it a little and if it had been done right I think it would have made a good show or idea for one.It could have been little bit similair to some shows of that time period,such as Leave It To Beaver etc.


----------



## Monocrom

*Grave Encounters* (2010)

A young group of TV ghost hunters show up at their latest assignment. Things is, there's not a true believer among the bunch. They do this because to them, it's easy money with little work. Their fans eat it up. The show's producer of "Grave Encounters," isn't above bribing locals to get them to say they've seen a ghost. Well, this mental asylum job is their biggest one yet. A place where horrific experiments were conduicted in the name of medical treatments for the insane. Long abandoned, it takes awhile before strange things start to happen and the former residents reveal themselves. The asylum itself might just be the biggest ghost, since exits disappear, new corridors show up, and even the roof access leads to a solid wall. Trapped with no way out, they fall victim one-by-one until only the producer is left.

Near the end of the movie, his Maxabeam craps out on him. (The way an old-fashioned floating lantern might.) He soon comes to an underground surgical room.... And then experiences the worst of it.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - CSI: Miami

Episode - "Broken"

In one of the few episodes of the series not filled with Hollywood-style glitz and glamour, the team tries to find a pedophile who accidentally killed his last victim. Turns out the disgusting monster is even a bigger monster than the team suspects. During one scene, Horatio and the rest search the monster's house. Horatio and another team member are clearly using Streamlight UltraStingers. At the end, they thankfully catch the monster.


----------



## WarRaven

Saw a clip from new X-Files, in old office using fancy flashlights.
What they're looking for is in the old X-Files, the truth is in there.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Bar Rescue

Episode - "Irish Eyes Aren't Smiling."

John walks in, and soon uses a cheap, No-Name, Made in China, 3AAA, LED cluster light that is bright blue in color. He uses it to light up a bottle of booze from the bottom up.... revealing the flies inside the bottle of booze that the intoxicated bartender was serving to the customers. Knowingly serving it too. Things just get worse from there.


----------



## Flashy808

Movie - Night at the Museum

The main character which is a night guard goes into a cool flashlight vs sword fight with the enemy towards the end. From what I could see, he was using a XXL Maglite or some other large and long flashlight. I especially love how he flicks the light around (like a baton) and the drops/slips it into his holster or belt when he wins.


----------



## jayrob

Flashy808 said:


> Movie - Night at the Museum
> 
> The main character which is a night guard goes into a cool flashlight vs sword fight with the enemy towards the end. From what I could see, he was using a XXL Maglite or some other large and long flashlight. I especially love how he flicks the light around (like a baton) and the drops/slips it into his holster or belt when he wins.



I had the honor of making the lights for the third one. (Night at the Museum 3)

The prop master ordered 3D Mags / 1000 lumens, and also some of my Vintage Eveready 1000 lumen lights which is in the early scene where the kid falls into a tomb in the 30's...


----------



## Flashy808

jayrob said:


> I had the honor of making the lights for the third one. (Night at the Museum 3)
> 
> The prop master ordered 3D Mags / 1000 lumens, and also some of my Vintage Eveready 1000 lumen lights which is in the early scene where the kid falls into a tomb in the 30's...



Wow I'll have to look out for them in NOTM 3!


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

I was flipping through the channels and spotted two Surefire M6's on Ghost Whisperer.


----------



## etc

what light was used in "The Knowing"?


----------



## rishabharies

http://i.stack.imgur.com/xb4fB.png
Can someone please tell me what this light is our who makes it? I saw it in X men days of future past and it looks so cool and i would love to have 1.


----------



## BennyBoomBox

Toohotruk said:


> I just saw an episode of "_Outrageous Acts Of Science", _from 2014 and one of the videos they talked about, was a guy that cooked a turkey with six flashlights. They had to be modified Mags, but they didn't give any details about the lights themselves, so that's a guess judging by their appearance and the fact they cooked something with them.



Its the old version of the wicked laser torch.


----------



## bykfixer

In Barbershop 2 the policeman checking the rear of Nappy Kutz had what appeared to be a 6 D mag.

But tonight while watching 'Act of Valor', when dude rose out of the water after the sniper had off'd the guy on the dock (and the other guy caught him) I noticed an edc size light clamped to his rifle. I figured it probably wasn't a Coast. Then I notice everybody on the team had a flashlight clamped to their rifle. 
Mechanix Impact tactical gloves and Seal Team approved lights...
I guess I'm now not only a glove-o-holic, but now a flash-o-holic.


----------



## bykfixer

pesky double post...

good place to add pix I guess.

















Ideas of what kind anybody?

Either way this lead me to purchase the Sure Fire G2X Pro in black and a tan one for the wife.


----------



## Romanko

Eagletac TX25C2
San Andreas
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2126355/




Eagletac SX25L2 or MX25L2
Air
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2091478/


----------



## Outlander

Missed that one in San Andreas.

It's always nice seeing pics.

Who wants to just read about someone seeing a flashlight in a movie. 

Love this thread.


----------



## rishabharies

etc said:


> what light was used in "The Knowing"?



If you are talking about the scene where Nicholas cage is chasing the alien into a field towards the end of the movie, i think that was a Streamlight super Tac, but I'm not a100% sure. I remember watching that movie and asking myself the same question.


----------



## summer

I just watched Maze Runner: The Scorch Trials in cinema. Does anyone know what flashlights they used?


----------



## IsaacL

summer said:


> I just watched Maze Runner: The Scorch Trials in cinema. Does anyone know what flashlights they used?



Curious as well. Looks like cheap stuff but I'd like to know either way.


----------



## selis

What light was used in "Supernatural"?


----------



## Monocrom

selis said:


> What light was used in "Supernatural"?




Both brothers routinely used SureFire M4 models. (One of the best Incandescent lights ever made.)


----------



## rishabharies

I just watched the Martian and saw Matt use a huge flashlight that was sitting in a dock next to the blown off door of the HAB, does anyone have any idea what that was, it had multiple leds and i thought it was a coast but i could be wrong.


----------



## RyeBread

rishabharies said:


> I just watched the Martian and saw Matt use a huge flashlight that was sitting in a dock next to the blown off door of the HAB, does anyone have any idea what that was, it had multiple leds and i thought it was a coast but i could be wrong.



Beat me to it.

It looked like a Coast HP21 to me.

Related: His knife wasn't a Spyderco, despite having the thumbhole. I was a little disappointed when I read that on another forum.


----------



## rishabharies

RyeBread said:


> Beat me to it.
> 
> It looked like a Coast HP21 to me.
> 
> Related: His knife wasn't a Spyderco, despite having the thumbhole. I was a little disappointed when I read that on another forum.



I knew somebody would've seen the movie and said, "hmm, I'm pretty sure that's a coast". Thanks for the info. It seemed to be illuminating a large areas without any hot spot or much of a throw. Is that how those flashlights are, or can one turn the had from flood to focus like their other products?


----------



## RyeBread

I don't have one, so I can't give you the best answer. A video review seemed to show the same beam pattern as the movie, though.


----------



## Senator

So...does this mean that I'm the only history buff that was intrigued by the flashlights in Apollo 13?

http://spaceflownartifacts.com/flown_flashlights.html

Sen


----------



## Overclocker

eagletacs. san andreas


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Sen, that was a nice read. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## sgt253

Senator said:


> So...does this mean that I'm the only history buff that was intrigued by the flashlights in Apollo 13?
> 
> http://spaceflownartifacts.com/flown_flashlights.html
> 
> Sen



That was some really cool information. I would love to see one of those lights in person.


----------



## Toohotruk

sgt253 said:


> That was some really cool information. I would love to see one of those lights in person.


Me too...I really love that brass one.


----------



## Tre_Asay

I just saw this in a youtube add: 
no idea what it is


----------



## Monocrom

Honestly, from that angle; it could be almost anything.


----------



## Tre_Asay

Monocrom said:


> Honestly, from that angle; it could be almost anything.


I know, and I am not keen on watching the movie to figure out what it is, from the film rating it sounds like it is 1 step and zombies away from a full blown [email protected]@@ film.
:shrug:


----------



## gottawearshades

Thanks, Senator, for tracking this down and sharing.


----------



## friends46322

Hello all,
Just a newbie here, but I was on a movie set last month (outside) and was talking with one of the prop guys that dealt with lighting, to be specific car headlights, he explained to me that they had to put invisible film over lights or it would really mess with the cameras, I don't know if this helps anybody with their question, but it was something I learned


----------



## rishabharies

Can someone please tell me what this flashlight is. I saw it on a Web series called expedition overland. I love their videos and adventures. 
https://imgflip.com/i/t4fip


----------



## Str8stroke

rishabharies said:


> Can someone please tell me what this flashlight is. I saw it on a Web series called expedition overland. I love their videos and adventures.
> https://imgflip.com/i/t4fip



The green light on the side makes me want to guess it is a Surefire UNR Commander. But it looks kinda short? So not too sure.


----------



## larstetens

Jurassic Park-Maxi-Beam-I got the opportunity to handle one of those at a boat show-Amazing piece of kit-although it was roughly $2k+ so I respectfully handed it back to the dealer.


----------



## larstetens

rishabharies said:


> Can someone please tell me what this flashlight is. I saw it on a Web series called expedition overland. I love their videos and adventures.
> https://imgflip.com/i/t4fip



Looks like it could be a surefire-it appears to have some sort of "strike bezel"-It'd be nice to see a snip-it of the video?


----------



## rishabharies

larstetens said:


> Looks like it could be a surefire-it appears to have some sort of "strike bezel"-It'd be nice to see a snip-it of the video?



I'll try to post it tonight after work, can you please help me figure out how to do it? I have never did it before. It took me an hour to post that picture.


----------



## kssmith

rishabharies said:


> Can someone please tell me what this flashlight is. I saw it on a Web series called expedition overland. I love their videos and adventures.
> https://imgflip.com/i/t4fip



To me it looks like a Surefire lawman. Fuel light, slight crenellations, and looks to possibly have the head switch. A little blurry tho.


----------



## subwoofer

Watching Fantastic Four the other day, I spotted this:












As it happens, I have this on my test bench right now - the First Light T-Max:






However, in the movie they don't use it as a light, but as a 'detector', and the one in the film if the First Light Tomahawk (the predecessor to the T-Max I'm testing).


----------



## mrheem

Nyctophiliac said:


> A good while ago I posted this picture from Doctor Who:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riversong using a Fenix T1 in 1996 programme time.
> 
> Now this Saturday Doctor Who returns to our screens and in an advance publicity shot here's Riversong again using her trusty Fenix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although this time she's sprayed it white and she appears to be examining some gooey vacuum cleaner hoses. Yuck!
> 
> She really should upgrade her paraphanalia as soon as the BBC Wales Props department lets her!


----------



## Flashy808

^^Ahhh yes! Doctor Who one of my favourite shows.

I always wondered what lights they used in the films because they're so many since they are always in dark creepy places...

On some occasions I thought River Song (women in pic) was holding a ZL but I'm like -nah that can't be possible!

Some interesting lights in that show .


----------



## Romanko

400 days
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3774790/
Looks like Sky Ray or something else. 





Olight


----------



## martinaee

Sci Fi movies love the multi-reflector lights. I remember they used a Fenix TK45 in "Prometheus."


----------



## etc

It is a typo - Fenix T1 did not exist in 1996.


----------



## Hoodzy

Anyone know what Kinda lights these are in Chicago P.D ?, It's a great show and me being crazy about flashlights, Always see these ones on the show so im curious? haha


----------



## Camo5

Anyone seen the second mazerunner movie? lots of lights in that one


----------



## markr6

Couldn't recognize a flashlight in American Horror Story this week. But the guy pulled the light out with a handgun drawn, and instantly my wife goes "bad tint". I died laughing! I'm rubbing off on her even though she has zero interest in the subject. Yes, it was a bad blue CW tint. Well done sweetie


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Anyone know what the lights are on the helmets in "The Martian"? They have two beams, one appears quite throwy and the other quite floody.


----------



## harm

The theory on the helmet lights from The Martian is basically just a housing with different lights inside on each side of the helmet. Lot of Role Players been doing research (not my scene but I checked because they do good research). Any featurettes from the prop dept focused on the rest of the costume and treated the lights like, "Well there's the lights". sorry.


----------



## Crenshaw

Can anyone tell me what this is? Its from "Air" 

its killing me cos it looks like a streamlight, but I dont think it is





Crenshaw


----------



## Toohotruk

Looks like a Streamlight to me, but I'm not positive.


----------



## Crenshaw

photoshopped it for a little better clarity. There writing around the front bezel, and it look like a side switch






Crenshaw


----------



## Monocrom

I don't know about it being a Streamlight. That overall bezel design doesn't look like an SL to me.


----------



## Fi4oBT

Anyone know what flashlights they used in the scorch trials? I want to buy one of those, so if anyone knows tell me


----------



## ironhorse

The X-Files return in 1 week. See if anyone can determine what they are using.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

I'm curious on what light Mulder and Scully will be using.


----------



## Toohotruk

ironhorse said:


> The X-Files return in 1 week. See if anyone can determine what they are using.



Can't wait!


----------



## jmoyat

a classic.. Bill Murray in Caddyshack


----------



## just like me

_- Mine! Or I will help you not!
- I don't want your help. I want my lamp back. I'm gonna need it to get out of this slimy mudhole.
- Mudhole? Slimy? My home this is! Wha-ennnnn...enn...engh! Enh! Enh! Enh!
- Oh, Artoo let him have it.
- Mine! Mine! Mine! MINE!
- Artoo! _








*Is this lamp from The Empire Strikes Back identifiable, or just a prop?*


----------



## Monocrom

Sadly, I think it's just a prop.


----------



## GunnarGG

It's a bit disapointing light considering that they do actually have real lightsabers in that movie.


----------



## Buzzing Bulb

Romanko said:


> 400 days
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3774790/
> Looks like Sky Ray or something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olight



I noticed that too when I saw the movie the above is indeed a skyray king.
The below one is a maglite 3d I think with an update called a Terralux MINISTAR30M EX LED for Maglite.


----------



## ateupwithgolf

Last night I went to see* 13 HOURS. *Excellent flick. Several scenes with flashlights. One scene there is a soldier/contractor dancing with 2 large LED lights (using them like maracas). The US soliders/contractors also had LED lights on their helmets next to their night vision goggles. Also in one scene they were searching for survivors in the embassy through smoke and fire and using a small light.

You know you are beginning the flahaholic disease when you start thinking of these things during the movie.

Would love to know which lights those were!


----------



## ateupwithgolf

Am I the only one who saw this movie?


----------



## bykfixer

^^ I plan on see-ing it on video.

I'd like to know what lights the Seals used in Act of Valor.


----------



## LAMPARITA

*New (Season 8) TV show American Pickers 2016. Mike Wolf is holding what it looks like a Fenix LD22?*


----------



## kj2

Looks like it, indeed.


----------



## Monocrom

For some odd reason, the guys on "American Pickers" never seem to use the same lights in different episodes.


----------



## Str8stroke

That pic above looks like they upgraded. They had some Minimags way back in some of the first shows. Then I recall seeing some sort of weak Angry blue beam coming from what looked like a single cell light once when they were crawling around a dusty barn. The poor beam looked like it went about 10 feet! lol Could be the cameras though? 
I always wonder why they don't carry headlamps? As much as they use their hands? Of course, it is TV. So who knows what is real or staged.


----------



## Romanko

Colony
 
Petzl Strix





On helmets Princeton QUAD TACTICAL MPLS and POINT - MPLS, Streamlight Vantage?




Left man on body molle has something?


----------



## martinaee

Pretty sure these are TK22's in S10E04 of the Xfiles "reboot"


----------



## DrJosh

martinaee said:


> Pretty sure these are TK22's in S10E04 of the Xfiles "reboot"



Saw that! Sure looked like TK22's to me.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Buffy the Vampire Slayer

Episode - "End of Days"

A massive explosion at the start of this episode leaves Faith knocked out, and at least one dead Potential. But the rest of the girls are either wounded or in danger from at least one vampire left behind to deal with the survivors. There's a handful of full-sized flashlights shown right after the explosion. The most identifiable one is a black 3D Maglite that one Potential picks up off the ground before starting to search for survivors.


----------



## Str8stroke

AMC: Better Call Sal, Season 2, Episode 1:
Cops responding to a burglary call check for something suspicious behind a false floor kick board located behind a sofa, using what looks to be a Incandescent Surefire M4.


----------



## ericjohn

So back in the 1990s or early 2000s I was watching a documentary on a tornado that hit somewhere on the plains (I find they are getting much more common in the South and Midwest over the past few years than decades ago.)

Anyway, night had fallen and there were either volunteers or first responders checking through the demolished homes for survivors.

One of them had an Eveready 5109 Utility Lantern (the incandescent version, of course.) Man could that thing throw! I had one when I was about 11 and it too could throw.

The LED versions leave something to be desired, both the older 3 LED and the current single LED models.

There is a mod on Youtube about adding a resistor to drastically increase the battery life, but it's only possible on the 3 LED model.

I really miss the incandescent one. Even with a crappy PR13 bulb and a Carbon Zinc battery it was awesome!


----------



## JohnnyBravo

Last night's Grimm, ep. 99, seemed to have a pair of LED Lenser P17Rs used by Nick and Hank. Anyone concur?


----------



## Sambob

I think what's bothering me of late In movies and TV Is that people start waving around this tiny hot spot light with almost 0 spill like their carrying an Ican pen light from the 80s I mean come on I aim my 226lm Mini-Mag at the ceiling and It light's up the whole room...Yeah I know they don't want to blind the cameraman and the director but, It's still Irritating to see.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

etc said:


> It is a typo - Fenix T1 did not exist in 1996.



Not a typo - I said that she was using it in 1996 - programme story time - they do quite a bit of time travel in this show. 

Incidentally - even her Action figure had the torch as well - must be the only T1 that's ever been honoured with a toy facsimile!


----------



## gunga

Did anyone see the "Last Man on Earth" from Dec 14th? Gail, was doing an operation on another character and was using a Surefire Minimus headlamp.

After that episode I needed to get one. Now the Minimus vision is my go to headlamp.


----------



## cland72

gunga said:


> Did anyone see the "Last Man on Earth" from Dec 14th? Gail, was doing an operation on another character and was using a Surefire Minimus headlamp.
> 
> After that episode I needed to get one. *Now the Minimus vision is my go to headlamp.*



Great choice :thumbsup:


----------



## rishabharies

So, i have been watching the original x files on Netflix and although i can make out the usual mag lights and mini mags, i can't seem to find out those huge spotlights they carry sometimes that emits a very bright, bluish white focused beam. The reflector and the body seems to be connected using a pivot, as there is some gap between the 2. Any idea what those are and whether they are hid, or just super bright incandescent? I'll try to post a picture but please don't hold your breath, it's hard for me to do that on my tablet.


----------



## FREI

Do you mean this lights?


----------



## rishabharies

FREI said:


> Do you mean this lights?



Yes, thank you. That's the one.


----------



## Monocrom

I'm getting a message clicking on the link that "Server not found."


----------



## rishabharies

Monocrom said:


> I'm getting a message clicking on the link that "Server not found."



Go to www.peakbeam.com


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks. _That_ link works.


----------



## Gunnerboy

The Dark Knight Rises. Anyone know what model lantern that is?


----------



## pblanch

I always thought it was a chem light.


----------



## Gunnerboy

Cool, thanks. Will Google for it.


----------



## markr6

I blew through season 2 of Bosch in like 3 days! Great show! I saw what looked like Surefires a couple instances.


----------



## tech25

Awesome show! They got the grittiness of the book very nicely. I wish there were more then two seasons on amazon... 

He he carries a surefire- visible when he turns in his gun and badge.


----------



## Toohotruk

I saw what I believe to be a FourSevens Maelstrom Regen MMU-X3R (But I stand to be corrected) being used by Denise, a character on "The Walking Dead" last night, in a scene where they were rummaging through a store looking for drugs.


----------



## AWZ1287

Anyone know what lights they are using on ncis for the current season? There are a couple episodes where Gibbs had what looks like an older surefire or a smaller streamlight?


----------



## bykfixer

I'm curious what they used in M.A.S.H episodes. 

3D looking chrome looking bodies with a 3-4" head. And if you look carefully you see the bulls eye beam was present as there is a big ole dark spot in the middle.
Keeping in mind the first 5 seasons were filmed pre-Mag Lite days, so I figure they may have used period correct flashlights knowing Radar drank his grape Nehi from period correct bottles.


----------



## torchsarecool

New the big bang theory. Leonard and Sheldons apartment there is an olight sr51 on the shelf hanging on the side of the fridge. Sure there is also an 18650 style light on the shelves behind the sofa as well


----------



## BLUE LED

torchsarecool said:


> New the big bang theory. Leonard and Sheldons apartment there is an olight sr51 on the shelf hanging on the side of the fridge. Sure there is also an 18650 style light on the shelves behind the sofa as well



Is that Big Bang season 9, episode 12. 

I will look out for it :candle:


----------



## torchsarecool

Blueled it's episode 13.

Although now wondering if it's been in previous episodes and just not noticed it


----------



## kj2

Not on a tv show or movie but just during a regular tv news program. Shows a Dutch SWAT officer with a light on his chest. Looks like a SF to me, but can't tell what model. 









Edit: think I've found it. Looks like a SF Z2.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Maybe an Oveready turbo head-one for sale & the writing on the head is identical but seems like a slim probability based on geography


----------



## Monocrom

Series - NCIS

Episode - "Power Down."

During a major Blackout, Gibbs uses an old Army angle-head light to help find clues during an investigation.


----------



## monkeyboy

Surefire M6's are used on Vampire diaries. I'm pretty sure these are genuine Surefires and not clones. They would appear to have LED drop-ins and a clicky tail switch. I recognise the beam pattern as an LED drop-in with an M6 reflector and in one of the episodes, Alaric can be seen clicking the light on and off. They don't show an up close shot of the emitter, but I guess they could have used Lumens factory or Malkoff drop-ins. AW made a McClicky conversion for the M6 back in 2009 so I'm wondering if someone on the set is a CPF member?


----------



## BrightLignt

Easy one, who can identify it?


----------



## Str8stroke

BrightLignt said:


> Easy one, who can identify it?



I will take a stab: Oakley Gas Cans??? **snicker**


----------



## Up All Night

"Cans" would be a good guess for the shades! I'm thinking SureFire M962 for the light.

kj2,
That is definitely a 9 volt sureFire and looks like a M3.


----------



## Monocrom

Weapon version of the M3. Looks like he snatched it off of whichever rifle or shotgun he owns.


----------



## Poppy

There's a long handled triple head light that someone should be able to ID, in the "nevermore" Episode of "The 100"
http://www.cwtv.com/shows/the-100/nevermore/?play=3a21cc86-7bd6-4c70-bb78-2b8a2c4b4855

At 22 minutes.


----------



## Str8stroke

Poppy, I can't get it to skip to 22 with out all the commercials. lol I will have to wait till I have some more time to try again.


----------



## Poppy

I was afraid of that, my computer must have a cookie set that lets me resume right at the scene. At any rate it shouldn't be more than two minutes of commercials.

I tried to capture it and enhance it.


----------



## GunnarGG

Looks like Fenix TK45 to me.


----------



## ven

GunnarGG said:


> Looks like Fenix TK45 to me.




+1 to that!


----------



## Poppy

GunnarGG said:


> Looks like Fenix TK45 to me.





ven said:


> +1 to that!


Thanks guys 

The show takes place 100 years or more from now, but they have come down from space stations to a post apocalyptic world, so it is fitting that they would be carrying the most advanced/futuristic looking lights from our time.


----------



## BLUE LED

To be fair they was still using the Fenix TK45 in Prometheus. It's nice to know they are still using XP-G R5 in the future.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

BLUE LED said:


> To be fair they was still using the Fenix TK45 in Prometheus. It's nice to know they are still using XP-G R5 in the future.




Indeed. Also that they can get AA batteries that far into the future!


----------



## msim

Saw Captain America: Civil War last night and saw two lights. One looks like a 2xAAA, looks smooth like a Preon, but could be something else. 

There's also a bigger light, more TK75 sized. Hard to see exact shape of the light but in one quick shot, it looked like a M6 bezel, but if it was a M6 the body was doctored to look different.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Does anyone here remember an old Sci Fi series called 'SPACE:1999'? Produced by Gerry Anderson in the mid seventies and starring Martin Landau and Barbara Bain? Here's the sort of thing...






Moonbase Alpha in all it's glory.

With all the futuristic paraphernalia in each scene it is easy to miss a prop for what it is, but even as a kid I recognised this for what it was. 

















It is used as their version of a hypo, for all futuristic injections are made with light, it would seem. 

But this is not one of the props that a designer laboured long and hard over - in fact you could buy them in any medical suppliers (in those days)

Ladies and Gentleman, I give you The Twinlite (manufactured by Eschmann in England)













Here it is next to my EDC for comparison (ARMYTEK PRIME C1 PRO-BTW)






It is made of brass and chromed to within an inch of it's life - a very attractive little light. Gotta love those old lensed PR bulbs. Feeding it lithium primary AA cells at the moment - Dr. Russell would have approved!

BTW - the perspex tip is one of two you get with it - this pointy one is known as the Auro-Nasal Illuminator (Which reminds me, I must get around to disinfecting mine!)


----------



## gottawearshades

Thanks for the flashback. When I was a kid this was a the coolest show I had ever seen.


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW! Cool post and light! I remember that show...I'm a little foggy on the details, but I definitely remember when it was on TV. Damn, I'm old, LOL!!!! :duh2:


----------



## GunnarGG

gottawearshades said:


> Thanks for the flashback. When I was a kid this was a the coolest show I had ever seen.



+1

I actually found it on YouTube and had to watch an episode. 
It's not the coolest show ever anymore...


----------



## Nyctophiliac

GunnarGG said:


> +1
> 
> I actually found it on YouTube and had to watch an episode.
> It's not the coolest show ever anymore...



I think it's still ok as long as you don't watch season 2 - that's when it really started to challenge any intelligent beings.


----------



## GunnarGG

Nyctophiliac said:


> I think it's still ok as long as you don't watch season 2 - that's when it really started to challenge any intelligent beings.



LOL

Ok, I won't look for that.


----------



## smenkhare

msim said:


> There's also a bigger light, more TK75 sized. Hard to see exact shape of the light but in one quick shot, it looked like a M6 bezel, but if it was a M6 the body was doctored to look different.



The one Xemo had? Pretty sure it wasn't and TK75


----------



## aginthelaw

I bought the whole series on dvd for my mother 2 years ago...it's still in the package. Loved Barbara Bain and her husband"s characters, even when they were in Mission Impossible


----------



## Nyctophiliac

aginthelaw said:


> I bought the whole series on dvd for my mother 2 years ago...it's still in the package. Loved Barbara Bain and her husband"s characters, even when they were in Mission



Yup - my Mum doesn't 'get' dvd's as well!!


----------



## Monocrom

aginthelaw said:


> I bought the whole series on dvd for my mother 2 years ago...it's still in the package. Loved Barbara Bain and her husband"s characters, even when they were in Mission



Ironically, the Mission Impossible Producers only wanted her. She insisted her husband have a part. So, they created the Rollin Hand character. Ironically, Martin Landau was a big reason the series was a success.


----------



## radiopej

msim said:


> Saw Captain America: Civil War last night and saw two lights. One looks like a 2xAAA, looks smooth like a Preon, but could be something else.
> 
> There's also a bigger light, more TK75 sized. Hard to see exact shape of the light but in one quick shot, it looked like a M6 bezel, but if it was a M6 the body was doctored to look different.


I was also pretty sure the little light was a Preon.


----------



## Poppy

Nyctophiliac said:


> Does anyone here remember an old Sci Fi series called 'SPACE:1999'? Produced by Gerry Anderson in the mid seventies and starring Martin Landau and Barbara Bain? Here's the sort of thing...
> 
> With all the futuristic paraphernalia in each scene it is easy to miss a prop for what it is, but even as a kid I recognized this for what it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is used as their version of a hypo, for all futuristic injections are made with light, it would seem.
> 
> But this is not one of the props that a designer laboured long and hard over - in fact you could buy them in any medical suppliers (in those days)
> 
> Ladies and Gentleman, I give you The Twinlite (manufactured by Eschmann in England)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is next to my EDC for comparison (ARMYTEK PRIME C1 PRO-BTW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is made of brass and chromed to within an inch of it's life - a very attractive little light. Gotta love those old lensed PR bulbs. Feeding it lithium primary AA cells at the moment - Dr. Russell would have approved!
> 
> BTW - the perspex tip is one of two you get with it - this pointy one is known as the Auro-Nasal Illuminator (Which reminds me, I must get around to disinfecting mine!)


Great Pictures!

I know that I knew of the show, but don't recall watching it. It certainly would have been in my genre. By then I had seen each of the Star Trek TOS episodes maybe 50 times.

So I had to youtube it.


OMG! It was terrible!


----------



## cp2315

I watched the descend and silent hill 1 and 2 for flashlight scenes. Descend is disappointing with all bright color Maglights. 
Silent hill 1 features a very old looking vintage incan light in silver I cannot identify. There is also the famous M6. I loved the beam from that.
In Silent hill 2, Sharon found a nice light in asylum. I would say it was also an M6 but under disguise?
Here is the light in Silent Hill 2. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Monocrom

It looks like an M6 and a G2 got together one drunken night. 9 months later.... 

Not the first time an SF M6 has been disguised to look like a more generic light. Actually, it's a fairly common practice. Film makers don't want to give away free advertising. Also, sometimes the company associated with the product, doesn't want it featured in certain types of movies. Hence, all the M6 disguises.


----------



## cp2315

Monocrom said:


> It looks like an M6 and a G2 got together one drunken night. 9 months later....



LOL. precisely


----------



## ven

So in a way, they have advertised 2 surefire lights

:laughing: agree, does have a big g2 look


----------



## Hoodzy

If anyone has Seen the movie ''Now You See Me'' can you please tell me what flashlight jesse eisenberg was using in it? The guy on the right <
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4u9pO-98ZM


----------



## ericjohn

There were several flashlights used in Dirty Great Machines Episode Monsters of Mining. I was able to identify at least two of them. I had set my DVR to record Alaska Mega Machines, but for whatever reason it recorded this instead. I'm am NOT complaining because this show was very informative and entertaining.

The first one was a Koehler LI-5300 which was being used at the Kidd mine on Ontario Canada.

There were also several D sized Maglites, but I couldn't tell for sure if they were the incandescent or LED models. The color tint said incandescent, but the balanced optics screamed LED. These as well were also being used at the Kidd Mine.


----------



## LAMPARITA

I was watching the 1994 movie Shawshane Redemption and noticed the flashlight Andy Dufresne (Tim Robbins) is holding while escaping from Shawshane prison in 1966 but the flashlight looks like one of those modern bright LED we use these days and not from the '60s.


----------



## Toohotruk

Nice catch! :thumbsup:

I've seen that movie many times and never caught that.


----------



## Esperologist

@Poppy (Pg 38, Post #1121)
Yeah, it is a TK45... I should know, my workplace sold it to them... actually, we sold them a few.
I actually checked to see if this was mentioned when I saw this thread... if it wasn't, I was going to comment about it.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Shawshank Redemption was released in 1994. Well before the TK45.

Bill

Whoop's. My error. Did not see reference to post 1121. Bill


----------



## Poppy

Esperologist said:


> @Poppy (Pg 38, Post #1121)
> Yeah, it is a TK45... I should know, my workplace sold it to them... actually, we sold them a few.
> I actually checked to see if this was mentioned when I saw this thread... if it wasn't, I was going to comment about it.


Thanks Esperologist for your verification.

I'm waiting for "The 100" to start back up again.


----------



## BLUE LED

I just finshed watching Independence Day Resurgence at the midnight showing. I think they use Maglites and one Maxabeam.


----------



## BrotherHorse

Flashlights have gone so far in the past couple of years that I'd like to see a movie where the sheer BRIGHTNESS of a pocket sized tac light
is used to blind the Bejesus out of someone and then just kick them over while they are screaming in pain and the temporary loss of eyesight.
Total darkness. . . . . . just black and gray and sparkles. . . . and stars. . . and spots. . . . while they get beaten from all sides.
In defense, of course, or taking down the bad guy.
In total darkness. . . and with spots. . . stars. . . . sparkles. . . . . people are totally disoriented and can't stand when their balance is off.

Like to see that in a movie.


----------



## LarcKen

Frank Castle AKA.The punisher on Daredevil season 2 episode 13. 
Uses Lumitact G700 'scamlight' :devil:









You can see above the typical uniform light from a zoom lens, and the infamous blue tint 


And these picture below is the dead giveaway








See those silly zoom marking numbers? :devil:

Congratulations Lumitact, you're on TV :duh2:


----------



## ven

very well spotted, glad i dont watch the show because if i did.................it would have been the last one i watched :laughing:..........


----------



## jayrob84

*Re: Flashlights in TV shows and movies (Part 4)191*

love this type of scene , made me want a maglite


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Sadly a little off topic, but police in Dallas used strobe functions when protesters were mouthing off or not following instructions. Seemed to be partially effective...


----------



## Lightups

BLUE LED said:


> I just finshed watching Independence Day Resurgence at the midnight showing. I think they use Maglites and one Maxabeam.



I find it interesting the aliens would have lights on their weapons...

SPOILERS..





























When the heroes got shot down inside the harvester ship, and were hiding from the aliens, the aliens patrolling with weapons with lights on them.


----------



## markr6

LarcKen said:


> Frank Castle AKA.The punisher on Daredevil season 2 episode 13.
> Uses Lumitact G700 'scamlight' :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see above the typical uniform light from a zoom lens, and the infamous blue tint
> 
> 
> And these picture below is the dead giveaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See those silly zoom marking numbers? :devil:
> 
> Congratulations Lumitact, you're on TV :duh2:



OMG! That one should be banned!!


----------



## LAMPARITA

Here they are again in their new season, Mike Wolfe and Frank Fritz from AMERICAN PICKERS. This time they are using what it seems to be Fenix flashlights.


----------



## Toohotruk

I didn't know they had a new show? I'll have to look into that.


----------



## wolfgaze

I'm always curious what flashlights Mike & Frank are using when I'm watching episodes of *American Pickers*... On the most recent episode there was a close up shot of Frank's flashlight... It's a tail-clicky... Can anyone identify this? A Fenix PD 32/35 variant perhaps? 

http://i.imgur.com/aN2cRJk.jpg


----------



## Monocrom

Actually, it's well-known that whatever flashlights they use; changes literally each episode.


----------



## Monocrom

*Curse of the Puppet Master* (1998)

Near the end of this, let's just say not the best of a series of Puppet Master movies (that would be Puppet Master 3), the young heroine goes out to investigate. Parking her vehicle outside at night, she uses either a black 3D or 4D Maglite to make an absolutely horrifying discovery.


----------



## wolfgaze

Monocrom said:


> Actually, it's well-known that whatever flashlights they use; changes literally each episode.



Any idea why they would do that? I mean it's not like they ever plug the flashlights they're using (for advertising purposes) or that we ever really get to see them up close... Also, any thoughts on the photo above and what light that might be?


----------



## Monocrom

wolfgaze said:


> Any idea why they would do that? I mean it's not like they ever plug the flashlights they're using (for advertising purposes) or that we ever really get to see them up close... Also, any thoughts on the photo above and what light that might be?



It's important to keep in mind that each episode we see is likely weeks apart from the last one that was aired. Only exception being their business trip across the Atlantic. (Those were some good episodes.) Clearly neither of the guys is a flashlight enthusiast. So each time they hit the road they grab whatever lights they have close at hand. 

As for the pic., it could be one of numerous different models with the same basic design. Just tough to tell from that pic. Sorry.


----------



## Atilla

*Looking for flashlight from the Alien movie*

Hi! I am looking for any tips on the flashlights / searchlights used in the movie Alien (1979). One type was mounted in the ceiling on the Nostromo bridge: https://alienseries.files.wordpress....till99_005.jpg. Another a more portable version:https://embed.gyazo.com/6ab96f4d93e7...2ef113c071.png. The head of the light looks the same in both versions, but the bases differ. Looking at stills from the movie suggest that there is always a cord attached (spiral, maybe to a car battery?), and not cordless/battery powered. Image gallery: http://imgur.com/a/btFjJ


They might have been built specifically for the movie set of course, but if not I don't know any better place to ask for help than here!


The movie was shot in UK, not far from London. I have tried looking into UK manufacturers from the 70s, but so far I have nothing. All tips welcome!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Looking for flashlight from the Alien movie*

* Unearthed* (2007)

In this B-movie horror, in one scene, the young Incredibly alcoholic good-looking female sheriff about to soon lose her job; goes outside to get a working battery out of one vehicle. To put it into another one that is in much better shape, but has a dead battery. While outside at night, with an ancient alien monster likely out there too; she uses what looks like a black Streamlight UltraStinger.


----------



## cp2315

*Re: Looking for flashlight from the Alien movie*

some lights from hellboy and maze runner2.
the light in Hellboy is apparently M6. It has shown up in so many movies. Every time it seems so brilliant. I couldn't help but wanting one even I know it is kind of out dated.






There are a few random lights in Maze runner2. I don't think I can identify any of them. They all seem to be quite bright.


----------



## Nitiwat

*Re: Looking for flashlight from the Alien movie*

Is anyone going to see the movie "Deepwater Horizon"? I sense there will be much flashlight action.

Link for trailer: https://youtu.be/S-UPJyEHmM0


----------



## tex.proud

*Re: Looking for flashlight from the Alien movie*

So I'm watching "Caddyshack" for the umpteenth time, but the first time I had to rewind, take a pic, and ask the folks here...what light? It's a beast!


----------



## etienne2000

*Re: Looking for flashlight from the Alien movie*

Hello, i see actually on Planete + a documentary Pirate Treasure of The Knights Templar 
("Le trésor perdu des Templiers" in french) and when have cave exploration , it always use this flashlight :






It like portable long baton flashlight , the power button seem light when it's on , (sorry, it's the only picture i have found on internet). The flashlight seem to be pro and not cheap .

Sorry for my bad speaking (i speak french  )


----------



## dc38

*Re: Looking for flashlight from the Alien movie*



Did it work??


----------



## kelmo

*Re: Looking for flashlight from the Alien movie*

I recently re-watched the original Blob with a young Steve McQueen. They were using what appeared to by Eveready Commanders.


----------



## Dr Forinor

*Re: Looking for flashlight from the Alien movie*

In the movie Goosebumps, what does Zach use when he goes into the neighbours basement? 
It looks like he has to twist the tailcap for constant on, and the only light I know that does that is Surefire. 

Anyone shed light on this (no pun intended)?


----------



## PartyPete

Lights Out (2016) - the young boy in the movie appears to have a Fenix LD41 to help his fear of the dark.


----------



## Thetasigma

*Re: Looking for flashlight from the Alien movie*



tex.proud said:


> So I'm watching "Caddyshack" for the umpteenth time, but the first time I had to rewind, take a pic, and ask the folks here...what light? It's a beast!



Looks like a 6-cell Everready Captain with the later plastic switch instead of the old boat switch.


----------



## wimmer21

One thing I've noticed is that whenever you see anyone with a flashlight on screen it's always set to an extremely low output. Otherwise the light would be all we would see... but I know those actors can't see squat on firefly.


----------



## wimmer21

Maglite with 5,000 lumen Cree 3x XHP50 dropin from Matt @ Adventure Sport.


----------



## Bazar

What about the flashlights handheld in Trollhunter? Anyone know what they actually were? Multi-thousand lumen for sure, several quad lights for sure.


----------



## kreisl

radar696 said:


>



That one's also all over Westworld imo, e.g. S01E03 during the stray search&rescue in the desert.


----------



## Fleetwood

Does anyone know the torch that featured in last Friday's "The Grand Tour" where Hammond was a prepper?


----------



## Bdm82

Fleetwood said:


> Does anyone know the torch that featured in last Friday's "The Grand Tour" where Hammond was a prepper?



I grabbed a shot of it as well; forgot to post. It looks like an Olight SR series light, but not one that I know.


----------



## swan

Fleetwood said:


> Does anyone know the torch that featured in last Friday's "The Grand Tour" where Hammond was a prepper?




Walther XL7000 R


----------



## Bdm82

swan said:


> Walther XL7000 R


Good call.

Now... Stop looking at me, swan! (Obscure movie reference)


----------



## mmccurdy

kreisl said:


> That one's also all over Westworld imo, e.g. S01E03 during the stray search&rescue in the desert.



Heh... came here looking for some insight on the lights used in WW... seems like this is probably right. Here's a screenshot from that ep:






...and a couple from S01E01:











I'm intrigued by this form factor now (but slightly underwhelmed by the performance/price of the Klarus RS80, TBH)... possibly OT, but anyone know of anything similar with more bang for the buck?


----------



## martinaee

Yup, just watched Westworld Season 1 and they use the Klarus RS80 in multiple episodes. I love when shows or movies use really distinct looking lights. Can't mistake that tri-stacked beam for anything else. Just like the Fenix TK45 was so prominent in the movie Prometheus.

Also... Westworld is amazing. I can't wait for the second season. It's like a really long and fantastic episode of Black Mirror.

Checking the Klarus website I see they still sell the RS80 now, but it has XM-L2 emitters now. That's good. I wish I had one. Seems like one of the best handle-use oriented lights out there.


----------



## Fleetwood

Thanks for ID'ing the light swan.


----------



## swan

Bdm82 said:


> Good call.
> 
> Now... Stop looking at me, swan! (Obscure movie reference)


----------



## swan

Fleetwood said:


> Thanks for ID'ing the light swan.


----------



## Hoodzy

*Re: Looking for flashlight from the Alien movie*

That has got to be a Fenix PD35 There hahah


cp2315 said:


> some lights from hellboy and maze runner2.
> the light in Hellboy is apparently M6. It has shown up in so many movies. Every time it seems so brilliant. I couldn't help but wanting one even I know it is kind of out dated.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few random lights in Maze runner2. I don't think I can identify any of them. They all seem to be quite bright.


----------



## Kiany11

Anyone watched Resident evil: Final chapter yet ? I did and noticed that Alice was using the Nitecore TM26, very exciting


----------



## Toohotruk

I'm watching a movie called, "Catacombs" and there is a girl down in the tunnels using a Surefire Beast!


----------



## search_and_rescue

Sweet!  I am going to have to search for that. :candle: Thanks Toohotruck. :buddies:



Toohotruk said:


> I'm watching a movie called, "Catacombs" and there is a girl down in the tunnels using a Surefire Beast!


----------



## Offgridled

This is a cool thread. I'll start looking.


----------



## Monocrom

Toohotruk said:


> I'm watching a movie called, "Catacombs" and there is a girl down in the tunnels using a Surefire Beast!




I've seen that film! How did I miss that?! 

Although the film is underrated, Pink is in it as the other sister. Awesome film! I won't ruin the ending, but it's one of the most mind-blowing and unexpected I've ever seen!!

Highly recommended! Two thumbs up with a visit from Santa.

:twothumbs :santa:


----------



## Toohotruk

Monocrom said:


> I've seen that film! How did I miss that?!
> 
> Although the film is underrated, Pink is in it as the other sister. Awesome film! I won't ruin the ending, but it's one of the most mind-blowing and unexpected I've ever seen!!
> 
> Highly recommended! Two thumbs up with a visit from Santa.
> 
> :twothumbs :santa:



It's funny, I didn't see the whole movie, I just happened to click on it while channel surfing and the first thing I saw was the girl with the Beast. I'll have to watch the whole thing at some point.


----------



## Monocrom

Toohotruk said:


> It's funny, I didn't see the whole movie, I just happened to click on it while channel surfing and the first thing I saw was the girl with the Beast. I'll have to watch the whole thing at some point.




Oh! It's absolutely worth it. Even just for that completely mind-blowing ending. But you have to watch the whole movie to understand why the ending happens the way it does. Otherwise it makes zero sense.


----------



## Toohotruk

Monocrom said:


> Oh! It's absolutely worth it. Even just for that completely mind-blowing ending. But you have to watch to whole movie to understand why the ending happens the way it does. Otherwise it makes zero sense.



I'll have to check it out...thanks for the recommendation! It would be worth watching for me just to see how she winds up with the Beast, LOL!


----------



## martinaee

Just saw this in a clip from the upcoming movie in the "Alien" series. I think it looks like the LEDLENSER X21R.2 from checking out the LEDLENSER lights. I kind of wish they had gone for the most exotic looking lights still like in the last Alien movie. I loved when they used the unique looking TK45 in "Prometheus." This is a powerful light, but it is very "flashlight" looking.


----------



## cp2315

Apparently X21 variants got sci fi looks to movie makers. Here is it in The Martians.


----------



## martinaee

Okay I see it now--- the light does have a unique light asterisk shape ---> * <--- pattern that can be seen in lower mode that makes it look pretty sci-fi. I bet that is one of the reasons they went with it. It's sort of the replacement of the cool TK45 shape.

Sweet light, but that MSRP price.... Ouch.


----------



## LiftdT4R

Hey guys, I won't be able to beat Jayrob's big screen debut but I did recently sell a NIB Maglite 5D that's going to be used in AMC's Halt and Catch Fire. It is supposed to be in Season 4 Episode 4 which is going to be on later this summer. The show is set in the early 90s and the light is a 1990 model so it works out perfect. I'll post up some screen shots from when it airs!


----------



## jayrob

LiftdT4R said:


> Hey guys, I won't be able to beat Jayrob's big screen debut but I did recently sell a NIB Maglite 5D that's going to be used in AMC's Halt and Catch Fire. It is supposed to be in Season 4 Episode 4 which is going to be on later this summer. The show is set in the early 90s and the light is a 1990 model so it works out perfect. I'll post up some screen shots from when it airs!



That's cool!

It's really adds to the show or movie when your watching it knowing that you had supplied the prop lights... 

The prop master working on the Netflix 'Series of Unfortunate Events season 2' just contacted me and bought 3 of my Everyready mods. They are filming now. (won't see the light until season 2 starts probably early 2018)

Coincidentally those are the same lights that the prop master for 'Night at the Museum 3' got and it was used in the early scene where the kid falls into a tomb in the 30's. That movie also had my Mag mod too.  (in 3D size)


----------



## LiftdT4R

Wow, that's awesome! I had kind of the same deal, a prop master contacted me for an ad I had up and was looking for early 90s lights. Do you know what ever happen to your lights after the movie? I was thinking about trying to buy it back. I know it wouldn't be worth much but I'd love to have it as a piece in my collection.


----------



## jayrob

LiftdT4R said:


> Wow, that's awesome! I had kind of the same deal, a prop master contacted me for an ad I had up and was looking for early 90s lights. Do you know what ever happen to your lights after the movie? I was thinking about trying to buy it back. I know it wouldn't be worth much but I'd love to have it as a piece in my collection.



Night at the Museum no, haven't heard back but I'm just guessing they keep stuff like that because this latest one told me that they would be keeping them for when ever they need something like that...


----------



## Repsol600rr

I'm sure it's been mentioned somewhere in one of the parts but the movie journey to the center of the earth has surefire c3's and I think c2's and an m6. Tuned in during a scene where they were using them and recognized them immediately. Then stayed for the rest. They used surefires's, how could I not.


----------



## bykfixer

In one of Liam Niesan's flicks the police in Italy were searching the trunk of a car with 6P's.

Also noticed Eveready Captains in those Dirty Harry movies.

You guys mention props, while watching Band of Brothers for the umpteenth time I studied the right angle numbers they were using and noticed they were pretty darn close to correct except they were black, not olive green. 

At the outset of the movie a flashlight was used but not shown. A correct one would've been the metal version of a TL-122. At the end of the war, which in the movie is where they showed the soldiers lights there were plastic versions available. Whoever supplied the lights did a pretty good job of getting them correct. Black plastic lights were available but the largest group to receive them were the Brits. US soldiers received mainly green. 
I could not tell if the troops had TL-122B or C because they were very similar. 

I wonder if the props folks had found a cache of the genuine articles from a surplus store somewhere. I have run across several versions of WW2 issue Navy map readers nib so it would not be a surprise that when Band of Brothers was made the genuine item was used. I just wonder if they were Fulton, GT Price, US Lite or some other manufacturer.


----------



## UrbanExplorer

Anyone know what light bar is used here in alien covenant??? Looks like a ridged industries Infrared Light bar at first judging by the real dark tint but the details don't match up neither does the illumination.


----------



## BloodLust

TM26 used by Alice in Resident Evil Final Chapter in The Hive vs the Molded.


----------



## convolutionx

Wow I had no idea some of the prop flashlights used in movies and shows can actually be real life products that you can buy.


----------



## Thetasigma

convolutionx said:


> Wow I had no idea some of the prop flashlights used in movies and shows can actually be real life products that you can buy.



While the physical hosts are often real products or altered versions, the actual lighting is often modified or in some cases complete movie magic.


----------



## Monocrom

Thetasigma said:


> While the physical hosts are often real products or altered versions, the actual lighting is often modified or in some cases complete movie magic.



That was true during the Golden Era of Hollywood. But now that lights have caught up to the lighting needs of creating the proper amount of light to film scenes, we are seeing actual lights being used as stock pieces on the set. Sometimes with zero cosmetic modification (ex: Stock SureFire M4s on the set of "Supernatural") or with minor mods because the film company has no desire to give the flashlight company free advertising (ex: A SureFire M6 with a yellow barrel covering to look like a cheap construction company worklight).


----------



## Monocrom

*In the Spider's Web* (2007)

An official in India, in uniform, and a group of young friends soon find themselves trapped in giant caverns.... absolutely crawling with poisonous spiders. And then things actually get worse. The official is using a very traditional U.S. military angle-head light that is pumping out far too many lumens to not be a modified light.


----------



## ncgrass

For all the Spiderman fans, it looks like a streamlined stylus was used while working on the suit. Holding it in his mouth too, not sure that's a good idea though!


----------



## aginthelaw

cp2315 said:


> Apparently X21 variants got sci fi looks to movie makers. Here is it in The Martians.



Looks like the light Jerry Ladimer used when he went into the garage to plant a bomb in the mayor's car in Kid Glove Killer starring Van Heflin. Of course that movie was from 1942, so probably not


----------



## Toohotruk

HMMM...time travel maybe?


----------



## cp2315

Total recall 2012 Not sure what this is.





Resident Evil 2017

Not sure





Nitecore TM26






House on Haunted hill 1999 Seems like Surefire 12PM nightfighter


----------



## Hoodzy

Fenix PD35 haha


----------



## Hoodzy

They used the fenix pd35


Fi4oBT said:


> Anyone know what flashlights they used in the scorch trials? I want to buy one of those, so if anyone knows tell me


----------



## HunterMack

Hi,

I am trying to locate this particular Flashlight.

It was used in the 2010 HellBoy Movie.

Can anyone help ? I suspect it's very discontinued now 

Unfortunately this is the best image I could get.

I appreciate your help, folks


----------



## archimedes

_... Thread moved / merged ..._


----------



## xdayv

From the movie "Prisoners" (2013) starring Hugh Jackman:

Detective (Jake Gyllenhaal) was using a flashlight, if my memory is correct, I think it was a SF E-series light (?).

Still of Jake Gyllenhaal in Prisoners (2013)
http://imdb.com/media/rm2865970432/tt1392214/


----------



## Shriker

Does anyone else find it a little embarrasing that the characters in a film like Alien: Covenant, set 87 years in the future, are using a huge 7 LED flashlight that's clearly putting out no more light than a well amped single XML-2 light from today?


----------



## Hugh Johnson

By that point they might invent modes. He could be running it on low.


----------



## rizky_p

How about the New star trek series trailer, i saw a 4 emitters flashlight.


----------



## alex74

A few days ago I noticed a "surefire e2d" standing on a small table in an episode of "the shield"


----------



## martinaee

I think I saw Jon Snow using a torch in several episodes of Game of Thrones... Not sure what the make or model was though...






:twothumbs

(_Ba-dum *tiss*)_


----------



## LiftdT4R

A while back I sold one of my NIB Maglites from 1990 to a Prop master working on AMC's Halt and Catch Fire. Well the episode finally aired! Here's a few pics of the 5D Maglite:


















I also did a full write up on the scene on my blog at: http://maglitehistory.blogspot.com/2017/09/amc-tv-halt-and-catch-fire-5d-light.html


----------



## Driftermickh

Question. On the TV show "Kindred Spirits", I see the 2 host using, large, camping (?)
style lights. They look a lot like those lights on wires from the 60s or 70s. Party style
lights? Any how, any one have any idea who makes or sells this light? I'm lost on this
one...

Drifter...


----------



## Nyctophiliac

I have been trying to catch up on the CW world of DC Superheroes (I have scores of episodes to catch up to present episodes!) and was watching 'SUPERGIRL' Series 1, Episode 8 'Bizzarro' and I spotted this:






Being used as a Sci-Fi remote control doohickey. To trigger the flow of a black liquid giving Supergirl's double life and consciousness.






No Light was emitted, but lots of dramatic music!






I'm sure this was the Chinese 18650 knock off of the 'Gatling-Gun' light that was around several years ago. I used to have one, but gave it away. It had a white light in a few modes out the front, and some flashy multi-coloured 5mm led on the rings.

Anyone remember who manufactured it? Or indeed the name of the expensive light it was based on???


----------



## Bullzeyebill

See this for some history re the GatLight.

Bill


----------



## srvctec

Bullzeyebill said:


> See this for some history re the GatLight.
> 
> Bill


I remember following that thread with great anticipation of the intricate details of such an innovative and cool looking light at the time. No way in the world I could afford one back then but it sure was neat to watch the development.


----------



## cp2315

I watched catacombs 2007 and the girl used a very massive and bright flashlight. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Toohotruk

Surefire Beast. :naughty:


----------



## cp2315

You are right Toohotruk. It was dropped in the movie >20 feet to solid ground and did not even blink.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Bullzeyebill said:


> See this for some history re the GatLight.
> 
> Bill




Thank you sir.

Ah yes, the Gatlight. I did see one in the flesh once at a meet. It was broken and didn't function, I think the cap was cross-threaded and un-removable. Bit of a let down, actually.


----------



## kelmo

In the movie, "Right at your door" they used a Surefire M6 (LED).


----------



## ironhorse

Does anyone know what helmet lights are used on 911 on Fox?


----------



## kelmo

Nyctophiliac said:


> Does anyone here remember an old Sci Fi series called 'SPACE:1999'? Produced by Gerry Anderson in the mid seventies and starring Martin Landau and Barbara Bain? Here's the sort of thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonbase Alpha in all it's glory.
> 
> With all the futuristic paraphernalia in each scene it is easy to miss a prop for what it is, but even as a kid I recognised this for what it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is used as their version of a hypo, for all futuristic injections are made with light, it would seem.
> 
> But this is not one of the props that a designer laboured long and hard over - in fact you could buy them in any medical suppliers (in those days)
> 
> Ladies and Gentleman, I give you The Twinlite (manufactured by Eschmann in England)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is next to my EDC for comparison (ARMYTEK PRIME C1 PRO-BTW)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is made of brass and chromed to within an inch of it's life - a very attractive little light. Gotta love those old lensed PR bulbs. Feeding it lithium primary AA cells at the moment - Dr. Russell would have approved!
> 
> BTW - the perspex tip is one of two you get with it - this pointy one is known as the Auro-Nasal Illuminator (Which reminds me, I must get around to disinfecting mine!)



This show and UFO were the best after the original Star Trek!

And you are correct, Martin Landau and Barbara Bain + Barry Morse!


----------



## Swordforthelord

In the first couple episodes of Jessica Jones season 2 I'm almost positive she's using a smaller Olight Baton, something along the lines of an S10, S15, or S1. Still haven't had a clear view of it though.


----------



## etc

Necrobump, but a deserving one..

I am pretty certain I asked this before but the search comes up with nothing.

What was that huge light used in the OmegaMan?


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Don't know about a huge light in “The Omega Man”, but a recent, amusing rental called “Peter Rabbit” has a scene where a rather insensitive fellow is shining a blueish white beam from his headlamp into a woman’s eyes repeatedly. So wish headlamp users would see how annoying that is, and mend their ways by trying to minimize that...


----------



## PartyPete

Watching the movie "A Quiet Place" 

I'll have to go back and take a closer look again but it looks like a few Fenix cameos - RC40 I think and either a TK or LD series light as well.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

For the 'OMEGA MAN' question.

If you mean the one slung under the barrel of his machine gun, then it really looks like a Rayovac Sportsman 3-cell model (Circa 1965).

In the scene where he's dictating his diary and he's holding the gun barrel up - you can clearly see the switch on the side and also half of the Black and gold Rayovac brand logo by the rear clip.

If you mean the red lantern he uses when starting up the projector to watch 'WOODSTOCK', then I think that's a 6v Burgess Red Metal 'Bearcat' Lantern with toggle switch. You can see the handle and the black battery connection knobs on the top of the battery carrier - quite an old light for the film (1955).

All research from www.flashlightmuseum.com.


----------



## etc

Nyctophiliac said:


> For the 'OMEGA MAN' question.
> 
> If you mean the one slung under the barrel of his machine gun, then it really looks like a Rayovac Sportsman 3-cell model (Circa 1965).
> 
> In the scene where he's dictating his diary and he's holding the gun barrel up - you can clearly see the switch on the side and also half of the Black and gold Rayovac brand logo by the rear clip.
> 
> If you mean the red lantern he uses when starting up the projector to watch 'WOODSTOCK', then I think that's a 6v Burgess Red Metal 'Bearcat' Lantern with toggle switch. You can see the handle and the black battery connection knobs on the top of the battery carrier - quite an old light for the film (1955).
> 
> All research from www.flashlightmuseum.com.




That's the answer I was looking for.

Rayovac Sportsman 3-cell model (Circa 1965).


----------



## etc

Rayovac Sportsman 3-cell model - I wonder what the lumen rating is? The reviews say very low but not sure how to quantify that.


----------



## Thetasigma

etc said:


> Rayovac Sportsman 3-cell model - I wonder what the lumen rating is? The reviews say very low but not sure how to quantify that.



With a PR-3 bulb, max around 20 lumens


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Yes, low lumens, but with that wide reflector, it'll be a piercing spot beam. 

And a beautiful yellow. 

My kids often ask me why I bother with such dim and yellow incandescent lights, when there are so many bright white led lights everywhere.

I just let them get used to a small 2 cell incand light, then switch it off - they can still see! 

Compared to a bright led light, your dark adapted eyes are so much better with incandescent.

Surefire e1e for me please.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Another sighting of Medical Pen lights!

Remember Casino Royale? The Woody Allen scripted spoof of James Bond starring David Niven, Ursula Andress and Peter Sellars?

Midway through the movie, Evelyn Tremble (Peter Sellars) goes to Q branch to get his gadgets, he has to sign a form and picks up a pen - but is told that pen would squirt poison in his face!

Anyway here's the 'pen', held by 'Q' (Geoffrey Bayldon)





And used by Peter Sellars













As you can see, it's a similar torch to the one used in SPACE:1999 (see post 1241) made by Eschmann throughout the sixties and seventies.

I will update this post with a picture of mine when I can.

BTW - absolutely loved this film. Clear source of inspiration for so much of the 'Austen Powers' movies (right down to the circular bed and fembots).


----------



## perryknifeworks

Don't remember the seen with the flashlight but love that movie and the new version with Will Smith (I Am Legend) 



KITROBASKIN said:


> Don't know about a huge light in “The Omega Man”, but a recent, amusing rental called “Peter Rabbit” has a scene where a rather insensitive fellow is shining a blueish white beam from his headlamp into a woman’s eyes repeatedly. So wish headlamp users would see how annoying that is, and mend their ways by trying to minimize that...


----------



## etc

perryknifeworks said:


> Don't remember the seen with the flashlight but love that movie and the new version with Will Smith (I Am Legend)



In the new version of the original "Legend" there is a PentagonLight involved, way more tactikool. 

IMO the original was better, better acting and the monsters recited poetry which made them kinda scarier to be honest versus mindless animals portrayed in the second iteration.

But that original light is so retro that it's worth having just for that reason. I read the reviews, it's very dim.Not sure what "very dim" means. 5 lumens? LOL


----------



## Nyctophiliac

I managed to pick up a 3-cell version of the 'Sportsman' on a well known auction website, nice torch - very wide lens and reflector - yes - 5-12 lumens, but throws a tight spot beam which is useful, but a little like navigating with a small tunnel of light - pretty good. Dodgy metal spring-like thing that holds in the lens and reflector - I would have preferred a screw in bezel assembly.


----------



## Ann.Landik

Does anyoone watching "Strange Angel"? Imha a must for a flashlight lover


----------



## Charley

I caught myself trying to see what Mike Wolfe was using in a old barn on American Pickers yesterday!


----------



## Monocrom

Charley said:


> I caught myself trying to see what Mike Wolfe was using in a old barn on American Pickers yesterday!



Could be anything. For some odd reason, they both use different lights in all the different episodes. If it was reality, they'd each have one main light they use in several episodes while traveling around the nation. But it's Reality TV. They're not out there alone. There's always at least two other vans full of crew and gear following them. Seems they just borrow whichever lights are available at a given time.


----------



## Johnnyh

Ha! American Pickers! I love that show and am constantly trying to see what lights they use! Never can quite see them. I know Elzetta sent them personalized light some years back but never saw them in use.


----------



## Monocrom

I've seen everything from 9-LED dollar Store 3AAA lights to a 2AA Mini-Mag model. Sometimes just a generic No-Name light on that show. If you're willing to search through 42 pages of posts, I know I've I.D.ed a handful in the past.


----------



## thermal guy

I remember watching Arthur and the Invisibles with my kids. I’m like hey that kid has a SureFire M6 magnum. They looked at me like I had 2 heads 😂


----------



## Warmcopper123

On Pickers I always try to see what lights they are using. they definitely have upgraded over the years. but nothing beyond some green or blue tinted walmart type thing or a mini mag which I assume would be the led version? you can tell they aren't flashaholics in the least which surprises me cause I would think (if I was doing that work) that a light is a very crucial much used tool and having the brightest and best CRI would be of value. . but they just use whatever is handed to them which is typical


----------



## drdivots

While watching the FUBAR episode of Six (on the History Channel) "Bear" gives a small red light to the Chechen boy. Does anyone know what light that was?


----------



## drdivots

drdivots said:


> While watching the FUBAR episode of Six (on the History Channel) "Bear" gives a small red light to the Chechen boy. Does anyone know what light that was?


It is actually Armin that gives it to the boy. It is triangular and flexible. It can be seen at the 23 minute mark.


----------



## thermal guy

thermal guy said:


> I remember watching Arthur and the Invisibles with my kids. I’m like hey that kid has a SureFire M6 magnum. They looked at me like I had 2 heads 😂



My bad. It was The Spiderwick Chronicles😀


----------



## Torchbeast

In the movie prometheus there is a scene where I saw the character played by Michael Fassbender holding a nitecore tm26.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - UK Border Force

Episode - 8 (Season 1)

UK immigration officers at the Port of Calais use D-cell Maglites to inspect the interior of cargo trucks for stowaways trying to get into the nation illegally. The models seem to be 4D cells putting out a good amount of white light. Most likely modified with aftermarket or perhaps Maglite LED lamps as the bodies themselves look to be stock inca. models.

One officer was using a smaller hand-held light. Cheap, generic, Made in China LED model to inspect another truck where they found a couple of stowaways.


----------



## cp2315

Just want to recommend a movie with lots of flashlight scenes. The movie is not the best but ok to watch. 
Guardians of the Tomb (2018)



[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Dave D

I watched an episode of Project Blue Book (s01E05 about 2 minute in) and Cops/Security guards were chasing a guy that climbed a transmission tower.

One of the cops pulled out a flashlight and illuminated the tower, the series is set in the 1950's, so I laughed when I saw how much light the period flashlight illuminated the tower!

Of course I had to go back frame by frame to try to ID the light being used! 












When the Cop switched on the flashlight he appeared to press a head switch as opposed to a tail switch, I could be completely wrong, and there are a great many folk on here with far more flashlight knowledge than me, but to me it looks like a Surefire M3LT Combatlight that was used.






Is there anything else that it could be?


----------



## wosser

..............................deleted sorry.............................


----------



## thermal guy

anyone know what light Daryl uses on the walking dead? It’s small and can’t make it out


----------



## raindrop78

5000 lumen is very bright. I first watched this movie when I was in high school and it brings back so many good memories.


----------



## PartyPete

How about a video game? *Until Dawn* is a "choose your own adventure" style game (similar to Telltale's Walking Dead games). It's a horror/thriller that's a few years old but a friend introduced me to it. 

Very prominent use of flashlights, lanterns, headlamps, phone lights etc throughout the game. Excellent graphics and lighting/shadows are rendered very well. 

Kind of a mix of the Saw movies with some Resident Evil, Cabin in the Woods and the Descent in there as well. The story was decent but the graphics and lighting definitely impressed me.

I wouldn't normally mention a video game but this was almost like an interactive movie; light on game play and more story driven with lots of lighting sources used by the characters.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

I was just watching the mo0vie "Fury" and near the end there is a scene where a German SS soldier is looking under the American tank to verify there are no survivors and he lights it up with a flashlight to see. To those that aren't familiar with the movie, it is about an American tank crew during World War II. 

Now the light the soldier uses is better than any light that we were issued when I was young enlisted man in 1992. I have watched the clip a couple times and at first I was sure it is an LED but after a few times watching it, I now think that it is at least an incan but something along the lines of a Surefire Aviator. 

Either way, this clearly isnt something that was available in 1941 right?


----------



## Toohotruk

Captain Spaulding said:


> I was just watching the mo0vie "Fury" and near the end there is a scene where a German SS soldier is looking under the American tank to verify there are no survivors and he lights it up with a flashlight to see. To those that aren't familiar with the movie, it is about an American tank crew during World War II.
> 
> Now the light the soldier uses is better than any light that we were issued when I was young enlisted man in 1992. I have watched the clip a couple times and at first I was sure it is an LED but after a few times watching it, I now think that it is at least an incan but something along the lines of a Surefire Aviator.
> 
> Either way, this clearly isnt something that was available in 1941 right?


Hey Captain, long time, no see!

I thought the same thing when I saw it a couple of years ago, that is definitely WAY too bright to be a light from the early '40s. I never did get if he saw him under the tank and just let him go, or if he didn't see him, even with that bright future light, lol. :candle:


----------



## spyderco monkey

I just watched a fantastic vintage Noir movie from 1948 called "He Walked by Night."






It features a number of excellent scenes of the Villain and Police navigating the real storm drain tunnels of LA with 1940's era flashlights. Also just a really surprisingly hardcore crime movie given the time it was made - it feels very similar in many ways to the methodical criminals found in Michael Mann's _Thief_ and _Heat_.

Best of all, its old enough that you can watch it on Youtube for free. Tunnel work begins at 38 minutes, and then several times throughout the movie.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rBZ7Hoaf5o


----------



## QMT93

I just watched the movie “Crawl”. There were three lights in the movie that I can remember. What models do you think those are?
1) The daughter’s light: It was a hand-operated light (she has to spin it to use), yellow body, black bezel, pretty.
2) The dad’s light: I believe it’s a 90-degree light, good throw and spill in my opinion, appears to shine even better than the next one.
3) The officer’s light: typical throw light with long, thin body, big head.


----------



## fivemega

*3:22
What flashlight is this?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPePo3MwplI


----------



## thermal guy

Kinda looks like a SF turbo head.🤔


----------



## DTXAL

Hi! Long time lurker, first time poster. Please help identify this tiny flashlight form the Fast and Furious scene. 

https://ibb.co/1b9ckqr


----------



## archimedes

DTXAL said:


> Hi! Long time lurker, first time poster. Please help identify this tiny flashlight form the Fast and Furious scene.



Hello and welcome to CPF .... As a new member here, your initial posts will require staff approval. Please be patient, making duplicate posts does not speed up this process, but does require extra staff effort to delete these.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## FPSRelic

Found this guy on Youtube. He cleans out sewer pipes for a living. He often uses an Olight Seeker pro and in this video what looks like an SR96 Intimidator in some pretty nasty places. It's a good advert for Olight if you ask me:


----------



## LeanBurn

As much as I admire those that tackle the nasty jobs....a guy that has the sense to use rubber gloves while cleaning out a sewer pipe, with disgusting sewage water spraying everywhere.....gets the double "ick" when he uses a handheld flashlight that he holds_ in.his.mouth _!!! :green: :green: :green: :green: :green:

Headlamp dude...headlamp....:green:

then he uses his cell....with the same gloves on while cleaning .... NASTY !:green:

Excuse me while I take a shower...


----------



## FPSRelic

LeanBurn said:


> As much as I admire those that tackle the nasty jobs....a guy that has the sense to use rubber gloves while cleaning out a sewer pipe, with disgusting sewage water spraying everywhere.....gets the double "ick" when he uses a handheld flashlight that he holds_ in.his.mouth _!!! :green: :green: :green: :green: :green:
> 
> Headlamp dude...headlamp....:green:
> 
> then he uses his cell....with the same gloves on while cleaning .... NASTY !:green:
> 
> Excuse me while I take a shower...



I think he might be holding the Gopro in his mouth with a bite mount, rather than the flashlight, but yeah. I often wonder what he point of those gloves is, as everything else often gets covered in yuck. And that's one of the more tame videos - there ones where he's dealing with a LOT of the brown stuff.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Captain Spaulding said:


> I was just watching the mo0vie "Fury" and near the end there is a scene where a German SS soldier is looking under the American tank to verify there are no survivors and he lights it up with a flashlight to see. To those that aren't familiar with the movie, it is about an American tank crew during World War II.
> 
> Now the light the soldier uses is better than any light that we were issued when I was young enlisted man in 1992. I have watched the clip a couple times and at first I was sure it is an LED but after a few times watching it, I now think that it is at least an incan but something along the lines of a Surefire Aviator.
> 
> Either way, this clearly isnt something that was available in 1941 right?



I paused it right as he is turning it off and it looks legit compared to a German flashlight of that era in form... I'm sure they likely put something brighter inside as opposed to the stock bulb, though.


----------



## EdSeyer211

In Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency Season 2. There were scenes where the police officer handed the protagonist a big *** flashlight. Anyone knows what brand they are?


----------



## Cyclops942

EdSeyer211 said:


> In Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency Season 2. There were scenes where the police officer handed the protagonist a big *** flashlight. Anyone knows what brand they are?


Because it fits... https://www.xkcd.com/37/


----------



## battledrill3

Shaun of the Dead rescue scene. Not one, not two, but three (3!!!) tac lights on the no-aim G36! Any ideas? In case the time stamp does work, the best shot is 44 seconds in. And no, in 10 years in the US Army, we never once used more than one light on a weapon.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - Shipping Wars 

Episode - "Do No Bodily Harm." (13th episode of Season 6.)

Jen has to deliver six artificial cadavers to a medical training facility. At least one moves, has a heartbeat and lung functions. She's supposed to check on that one as it needs to be functioning constantly. She waits until the last leg of the journey to do so, and it turns out the body is no longer functioning. Needless to say, the doctor who met her at the delivery drop is not happy. Jen is on the hook for $65K which she clearly does not have.

While trying to fix that one body, the doctor examines the other five. She's using what looks to be a 2D cell inca. Maglite. But the head is black, while the rest of the light is bright, shiny bare aluminum. 

Thankfully for Jen, the broken automaton starts working on its own.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Saw Clint Eastwood's Richard Jewell the other night and could have sworn there was an Elzetta Bravo lighting up the backpack.


----------



## Cyclops942

5S8Zh5 said:


> Saw Clint Eastwood's Richard Jewell the other night and could have sworn there was an Elzetta Bravo lighting up the backpack.


If so, then the prop-master messed up. Elzetta hasn’t been around that long, and useful LED lights surely haven’t.


----------



## HavocActual

*Lights used in Season Two Castle Rock on Hulu*

**Possible Spoiler Alert**

In season two, the last episode, when Abdi and Nadia are in the tunnels under the house they have large flashlights with a very bright beam. They are longer like a Mag but definitely not a Mag. Sorry can’t find any photos but if anyone knows I would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## jhc37013

Toohotruk said:


> Hey Captain, long time, no see!
> 
> I thought the same thing when I saw it a couple of years ago, that is definitely WAY too bright to be a light from the early '40s. I never did get if he saw him under the tank and just let him go, or if he didn't see him, even with that bright future light, lol. :candle:


I hate it when they get the light way to bright in military movies, obviously that was a modern buld or LED. I get it they have to use way to bright for "dramatic" effect but come on the military did not have anything close to that bright that is that small until the late 90's or even 2,000's much less mid 1940's.


----------



## nbp

Hi HavocActual, welcome to CPF. I have moved your post to this TV and Movie related thread.


----------



## wicky998

Idk if it's been posted in this thread as I didn't click through ever page but in the show southland every cop/detective uses pelican 8060/7060s


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Flashlighs in TV shows and movies (Part 4)*

Please start your own thread re your question. Sort of off topic here. 

Bill


----------



## kuzuna

*Re: Flashlighs in TV shows and movies (Part 4)*

Episode 13 of Power Rangers Time Force (2001). Blue 2xAA Mini-Mag.


----------



## wicky998

Anyone seen the new grudge? 

Looks like the woman detective uses either a nitecore or fenix light 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericjohn

Did anyone happen to see the March 23, 2020 episode of "The Good Doctor"? and happen to notice what was the model and make of flashlight that Doctor Shaun Murphy pulled out of his pants pocket while trying to resuce victims in the building collapse?

I'm guessing it was either a NiteCore or a Fenix or one of those high-end German-made models but I'm not entirely sure.

If anyone knows, let me know because I want to order one for myself...


----------



## ironhorse

On the latest episode of Project Blue Book, there was a G.I. angle head light being used.


----------



## Lightups

On Live PD: Top 6 Worst Liars l A & E, which can be seen on YouTube, a shoplifter was caught with a couple of Fenix lights in his possession.


----------



## pilo7448

Watched 1917 recently, im not sure of the make or model.






Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## PartyPete

Lightups said:


> On Live PD: Top 6 Worst Liars l A & E, which can be seen on YouTube, a shoplifter was caught with a couple of Fenix lights in his possession.


Was it at an REI store? I didn't think Fenix was sold at many stores.


----------



## Dave D

pilo7448 said:


> Watched 1917 recently, im not sure of the make or model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk




It appears to be a World War 1 Officers ORILUX Trench torch.


----------



## magellan

Very cool.


----------



## Lightups

PartyPete said:


> Was it at an REI store? I didn't think Fenix was sold at many stores.


I think the deputy said The Sportsman’s Warehouse. Took place in Spokane Valley, Washington.


----------



## Monocrom

Series - House

Episode - "5 to 9."

Someone is pulling a series of mean-spirited pranks on House and Wilson (roommates at the time). The two decide to lie in wait for the prankster to break into their apartment again during the wee hours of the morning. House is armed with a cricket bat (which happens to be an Easter egg for anyone who has followed Huge Laurie's career from the beginning). Meanwhile, Wilson has chosen to arm himself with a traditional incandescent Mag Charger. (Though knowing Wilson, he's likely just going to shine it at the prankster.) Their home stakeout mission goes awry when it is soon revealed the prankster was already there, and messed with the sprinkler system. Rest in peace Flat Screen TV.


----------



## ghostguy6

Does anyone know the lights they used in Deep Water Horizon?
Looks like its red with a crenulated bezel.
Possibly a Nightstick nsp-2422R?


----------



## Kestrel

A brief search didn't bring up *Starship Troopers 3* for me;

46:22; the older doctor is packing some sort of backpack over the white sand dunes, with a big silver Mag 3-4D strapped on the side.

Och, if I'm having to hump equipment through the desert in the 23rd century, It's not going to include a full size Maglite, lol.

Edit; Then ~10 mins later, he needs a light and breaks out something on the order of a SF 6P. :thinking:


----------



## GregP507

In the WWII movie Fury, the scene where the German soldier searches under the tank with a flashlight is obviously using an LED light. Instead of a yellowish tungsten lamp, it's a bluish light. I considered it a significant continuity error in an otherwise authentic movie.


----------



## madmardigan2

I love this thread because I love movies and am always fascinated by lighting and how it influences the scene. Anyone seen Prometheus? (The movie, not the TV show - though the tv show has great flashlight shots in it as well.) Is anyone aware of the make and model of the LEDs used in the film? I know that in the TV show, they use TK45s to get that triple beam effect. Not sure what these are from the movie but I always loved these flashlight scenes. Surprisingly enough, the kids movie Goosebumps has a few great flashlight scenes in it as well.


----------



## bykfixer

The former tv series Jericho involved a small Kansas town affected by an EMP. Every vehicle running was a pre-computer or electronic ignition gas guzzling American jalopy from the early 70's back and flashlights shown were 3 and 4 D Maglites and SureFire 6P's.


----------



## bykfixer

In the show House in season 7 (2011) they show three doctors using yellow SureFire G2 flashlights and one guy using a black one. The warm beam was what grabbed my attention. 
In season 8 (2012) they use G2L flashlights. Thing is the G2L make a clicky sound when the cast member turns it off or on. :fail:





The light in season 7. Note the tailcap


----------



## liffmeister

Hey, does any of you guys know what flashlights they use in Supernatural? I know they used big Surefire ones in the earlier seasons, but then they started using tactical ones. 
Here's a couple screenshot I took (not the greatest quality, sorry)


----------



## Chadder

I was watching Chuck Norris in the, "Hero and the Terror" last night and saw a ton of maglite usage. I actually downloaded a picture from the movie to submit to Maglites contest that they currently have going.


----------



## bykfixer

I entered with one from the tv show Jericho.


----------



## CanAm

liffmeister said:


> Hey, does any of you guys know what flashlights they use in Supernatural? I know they used big Surefire ones in the earlier seasons, but then they started using tactical ones.
> Here's a couple screenshot I took (not the greatest quality, sorry)



Looks like a blacked-out Kaidomain E6 in the first shot.


----------



## liffmeister

Still haven't found the flashlight I was looking for, but here's two better pics:


----------



## 5S8Zh5

House s7 e21 - Surefire G2 action.


----------



## etc

jhc37013 said:


> I hate it when they get the light way to bright in military movies, obviously that was a modern buld or LED. I get it they have to use way to bright for "dramatic" effect but come on the military did not have anything close to that bright that is that small until the late 90's or even 2,000's much less mid 1940's.



I think you are the only person out of 10 million who watched it who noticed.

I watched it too but somehow don't recall the light under the tank scene whatsoever.

But you are right. We do forget just how dim lights were. Even 20 years ago. There was no quantum leap until 2000's when LEDs became common and cheap. Lights became more durable since post WWII but not really that much brighter, IMO.

I mean, minimag in the 1990's.. all of 2 lumens or whatever. Even its big granddaddy was weak.


----------



## PJ

In the movie Thief ( 1980?) James Caan has 2 or 3 2D cell chrome lights duct taped to the safe he's drilling. He then moves one to the inside
door of the safe as he determines which diamonds are real.
Edit: James Belushi is using 3 similar lights outside while tricking out the alarm system.

The director Michael Mann said the move Heat is the movie he wanted to make back then but didn't have the budget.


----------



## thermal guy

Just watched Superman man of steel. Pretty sure Lois had a surefire 12Z turbo head in one scene in the movie when she’s on the ship.


----------



## jfong

The famous Klarus RS80 was in "Star Trek: Picard".

The additional glowing characters on the side were a nice touch, compared to other shows that leave the body stock/as-is.


----------



## search_and_rescue

Fenix TK45 used in “Prometheus”, the triple reflector is still used today on Sofirn’s SD01. Lots more lumens with much better CRI and consistent Neutral White tint. Could probably light up that Alien Cave complex a lot better!


----------



## nollij

Matrix0191 said:


> I was wondering If someone could identify this flashlight from a episode of fringe
> 
> Here are the images I snapped



God I loved that show!


----------



## Jim Sinnott

whoisvince said:


> That's a Fenix TK-45, looks great on TV.


----------



## thermal guy

cant find a good picture of it but anyone know what light is used in the new Nancy drew show? “ don’t judge me😁”


----------



## justforquestions

*The Mist (2007)*
_Anyone know the silver one being held? _
I know it also has 2 led lights on the left and right side. I was looking for this or an identical one - and I am stumped on what it is called. Can anyone tell me?


----------



## Toohotruk

Stephen Colbert had what looked like a 2D LED Maglite in his hand for a minute or two last night during his monolog.


----------



## Monocrom

Resident Evil 2 Remake ~ Ghost Survivors DLC:

_*Maglite ML50L 3C LED in Black. *_
(Okay, it's a video game. Took me weeks before I could get a clear look at it in the game to positively I.D. it.)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I saw numerous long-ish body flashlights in _Ghostbusters Afterlife_ but I couldn't identify them. Any movie with "ghost" in the title is likely to have lots of flashlights.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Speaking of games and Mag-Lites, the "Tactical Flashlight" from PAYDAY 2:




That's an ML300LX, apparently made in-universe by MAD-LIGHT, has the model name "NL300" and with a serial number that's binary for pi.

I especially like the description, "_I'm not really building a shelter, but I buyed like a ton of cans and some water now and also this brand new flash light. Cause when the world goes dark, you gotta have some kind light or you'll be dead with in the hour. I promise you that!"._ That's such a flashaholic thing to say 

BONUS: Here's the model on hand, ported as a mod for Left 4 Dead.


----------



## dpcribbs

Matrix0191 said:


> I was wondering If someone could identify this flashlight from a episode of fringe
> 
> Here are the images I snapped



Fenix TK45


----------



## bondr006

Looks like it could be a Fenix TK45


----------



## bykfixer

Seen in a show called "the Wire"


----------



## raggie33

watching lilttle house on the prairie. ive always wondered how many lumens latarns had in that tv show and time period


----------



## Megalamuffin

Monocrom said:


> Resident Evil 2 Remake ~ Ghost Survivors DLC:
> 
> _*Maglite ML50L 3C LED in Black. *_
> (Okay, it's a video game. Took me weeks before I could get a clear look at it in the game to positively I.D. it.)



That game is set in 1998 but the beam that comes out of the in game maglite looks LED. It would have been pretty cool if they accurately modeled it off an incan instead.


----------



## jabe1

Does anyone know what Josh Gates’headlamp is for this new season? I can’t identify it.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

jabe1 said:


> Does anyone know what Josh Gated’ headlamp is for this new season? I can’t identify it.


New season of what?


----------



## jabe1

Expedition unknown. 
I’ve seen him use it frequently.


----------



## bla2000

In tv show The Lost Gold of Aztecs they use flashlights and headlamps often. Here is a clip of them searching an underground cavity.


----------



## desert.snake

The Boys, 1 episode, ~47 minutes


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

I spy with my little eye a [email protected] Solitaire. First time seeing it in this copper ("amber" according to the website) color, though.


----------



## Monocrom

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> I spy with my little eye a [email protected] Solitaire. First time seeing it in this copper ("amber" according to the website) color, though.


Wish it was actual copper.


----------



## DaveTheDude

OK, new show, and new mystery lights.

"Wednesday" on Netflix. Multiple scenes where the Nevermore Academy students are exploring dark and scary places, also numerous scenes where local law enforcement are searching the woodland for evidence of mayhem. Everybody is using LED lights, and different color temps are plainly visible in multiple scenes

Here's the puzzle: the lights appear to have been disguised by the production team, making the lights appear to be older than they really are. So, can anyone identify the actual make and model(s)?

This should prove interesting...


----------



## pilo7448

DaveTheDude said:


> OK, new show, and new mystery lights.
> 
> "Wednesday" on Netflix. Multiple scenes where the Nevermore Academy students are exploring dark and scary places, also numerous scenes where local law enforcement are searching the woodland for evidence of mayhem. Everybody is using LED lights, and different color temps are plainly visible in multiple scenes
> 
> Here's the puzzle: the lights appear to have been disguised by the production team, making the lights appear to be older than they really are. So, can anyone identify the actual make and model(s)?
> 
> This should prove interesting...


I was just watching this but i dont think I'm at that scene yet..


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

DaveTheDude said:


> OK, new show, and new mystery lights.
> 
> "Wednesday" on Netflix. Multiple scenes where the Nevermore Academy students are exploring dark and scary places, also numerous scenes where local law enforcement are searching the woodland for evidence of mayhem. Everybody is using LED lights, and different color temps are plainly visible in multiple scenes
> 
> Here's the puzzle: the lights appear to have been disguised by the production team, making the lights appear to be older than they really are. So, can anyone identify the actual make and model(s)?
> 
> This should prove interesting...


Any screenshots?


----------



## pilo7448

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Any screenshots?


----------



## DaveTheDude

I found this image on one of the fan pages...it shows the light perfectly. I suspect it's a modern light with retro styling, but I'm just guessing.

Authoritative guidance will be appreciated.

Also, in the image in the immediately preceding post, you can plainly see the different color temps produced by the characters' lights. (I'm still searching for the model of light the boy is using.)


----------



## DaveTheDude

OK, I found something that looks like it might be a candidate. The light in the attached image looks like the light used by Jenna Ortega (aka Wednesday Addams), but I didn't find any beamshots, and I'm not spending any money to find out. Still, speculation is free.


----------



## DaveTheDude

DaveTheDude said:


> OK, I found something that looks like it might be a candidate. The light in the attached image looks like the light used by Jenna Ortega (aka Wednesday Addams), but I didn't find any beamshots, and I'm not spending any money to find out. Still, speculation is free.
> View attachment 35614


----------



## thermal guy

DaveTheDude said:


> OK, new show, and new mystery lights.
> 
> "Wednesday" on Netflix. Multiple scenes where the Nevermore Academy students are exploring dark and scary places, also numerous scenes where local law enforcement are searching the woodland for evidence of mayhem. Everybody is using LED lights, and different color temps are plainly visible in multiple scenes
> 
> Here's the puzzle: the lights appear to have been disguised by the production team, making the lights appear to be older than they really are. So, can anyone identify the actual make and model(s)?
> 
> This should prove interesting...


I came here to post this as well. What light is that? It’s very warm like 2700 or something. I really like it.


----------



## thermal guy

DaveTheDude said:


> OK, I found something that looks like it might be a candidate. The light in the attached image looks like the light used by Jenna Ortega (aka Wednesday Addams), but I didn't find any beamshots, and I'm not spending any money to find out. Still, speculation is free.
> View attachment 35614


Ya that’s definitely not it.


----------



## DaveTheDude

It appears that CPF may have experienced a glitch. I posted the definitive update on the "Wednesday" light identification question last Thursday, December 2nd, but it appears to have been deleted, along with one or twos other posts commenting on the December 2nd content. I'll repost.

I was able to contact the set designer for the "Wednesday" series. His name is Mark Scruton, and his work is nothing short of amazing. (I encourage you to check out his website; it contains a looong list of blockbuster projects on which he was the set designer.) It speaks well of his character that he took the time to respond to my unsolicited inquiry, and from Mark identified the light as a vintage "Yale" brand 2xD incan, which his team modified by removing the original guts and replacing them with LED,s pushed hard by 2x18650 cells. An image of the vintage Yale light is attached.

Mystery solved.


----------

